# Авиация > Современность >  F-22:Cу-35, 10:1 !?

## Anonymous

http://lenta.ru/news/2005/10/04/fvssu/

Есть желающие прокоментировать?

----------


## juky-puky

> http://lenta.ru/news/2005/10/04/fvssu/
> Есть желающие прокоментировать?


- Дед, пока ты в лесу поезда под откос пускал, на всех авиационных форумах это уже прокомментировали...    :Wink:

----------


## Anonymous

:o  :D

----------


## Jean-Philippe

:shock:  :?:   :arrow:   :D   8)

----------


## Sorm

ну довольно спорное утверждение.... ;-)
Хотелось бы лучше предложить для обсуждеиня вот эту статью:

http://lenta.ru/articles/2006/06/07/army/

----------


## Anonymous

> Сообщение от Дед Талаш
> 
> http://lenta.ru/news/2005/10/04/fvssu/
> Есть желающие прокоментировать?
> 
> 
> - Дед, пока ты в лесу поезда под откос пускал, на всех авиационных форумах это уже прокомментировали...


*Чики -пики*, раз ты такой информированный, так кинул бы с барского плеча пару ссылочек?

----------


## juky-puky

Пожалуйста:

http://forums.airbase.ru/index.php?topic=34932.0

----------


## Nazar

> Пожалуйста:
> 
> http://forums.airbase.ru/index.php?topic=34932.0


 :shock: Одни,которым все равно что писать, (по первичной ссылке,желтая пресса) всякую ахинею пишут, другие "крутые специалисты"   :Wink:   (по твоей ссылке) с умным видом  эту ахинею обсуждают

----------


## Viggen

> :shock: Одни,которым все равно что писать, (по первичной ссылке,желтая пресса) всякую ахинею пишут, другие "крутые специалисты"    (по твоей ссылке) с умным видом  эту ахинею обсуждают


Согласен. Модернизированный Су-27 и F-22A сравнивать просто невозможно, так как это самолеты разных поколений.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> Пожалуйста:
> 
> http://forums.airbase.ru/index.php?topic=34932.0
> 
> 
>  :shock: Одни,которым все равно что писать, (по первичной ссылке,желтая пресса) всякую ахинею пишут, другие "крутые специалисты"    (по твоей ссылке) с умным видом  эту ахинею обсуждают


- А ты их всех пере-обсуди! Вместе с белорусским партизаном...    :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от Nazar
> 
>  :shock: Одни,которым все равно что писать, (по первичной ссылке,желтая пресса) всякую ахинею пишут, другие "крутые специалисты"    (по твоей ссылке) с умным видом  эту ахинею обсуждают
> 
> 
> Согласен. Модернизированный Су-27 и F-22A сравнивать просто невозможно, так как это самолеты разных поколений.


- Кто же мешает сравнивать с F-22 Су-30МКИ?  :roll:

----------


## Nazar

> - А ты их всех пере-обсуди! Вместе с белорусским партизаном...


А зачем мне это :?: ,как можно рассуждать на тему,не зная ее главного принципа,а в данной теме принцип один:изначально нельзя проводить такие категоричные сравнения, летчика (Ф-22) пропоносит :lol:  во время боя и вся эффективность сведется на ноль(шутка),просто человеческий фактор в данной ситуации,будет играть если не главную(что скорее всего),то одну из первичных ролей и исключять его нельзя

----------


## Холостяк

Парни..Парни... Значит спор дело ерундовое и тем более когда статьи пишут не компетентные люди и спорят по этому поводу еще более не компетентные…
Может кто и служил или служит в авиации.
Я вот что скажу. *Кто служит в авиации тот сразу скажет о неоспоримом мнении по поводу их Ф-22 и нашей Сушки  УВАЖАЕМОГО в нашей Авиации летчика-испытателя Начальника ГЛИЦ  Радика Бариева. Авиаторы этого человека знают! А он, буквально три-четыре дня назад, в передаче «Крылья отчизны» на канале МО РФ «Звезда» сказал в интервью сравнивая Ф-22 и Су-30МКИ… И сказано было четко и ясно, что американцы с этим самолетом значительно прогадали, наш Су-30 МКИ превосходит его и в маневренности, и в вооружении, а в оснащенности оборудованием не уступает.* Они вложили огромные деньги и того, что хотели не получили. Стоит вопрос о снятии его как боевого самолета... Хотя *, Начальник ГЛИЦ подчеркнул, что Ф-22 еще до сих пор не принят на вооружение и находится на стадии доооооработки.* Реклама вокруг него ооогромная раздута, но это чтобы замылить глаза налогоплательщикам. С 1986 года в его программу вложено 700 миллионов долларий! *Бариев категорически раскритиковал изменяемый вектор тяги Ф-22, который только в ОДНОЙ ПЛОСКОСТИ работает*, с которым и рули высоты справлялись, а вот по крену и рысканью этот самолет НОЛЬ, что не мало важно от ухода от ракет ПВО и в воздушном бою.
Так что смотрите канал, должно быть повторение.
Я думаю, с компетентным человеком, бывавшим за рубежом и видевшим возможности американской техники и летавшем на всевозможной нашей, спорить никто не будет… Даже потому что авторитета и профессионализма не хватит ни у кого с ним тягаться…

А за такие деньги, угроханные на этот проект, китайцы бы самолетов Су-27 по лицензии на Воздушную армию наделали бы!

----------


## juky-puky

> Стоит вопрос о снятии его как боевого самолета...


- Это Радик Бариев сказал? Снимают, мол, американцы с вооружения F-22?   :Wink:

----------


## AC

> А за такие деньги, угроханные на этот проект, китайцы бы самолетов Су-27 по лицензии на Воздушную армию наделали бы!


Кстати, а это мысль! (Кажется, еще никем не высказанная).
А не заказывать ли нашим ВВС новые (модернизированные) Су-27 у китайцев!? Дешевле ж будет... О мысль, а!? Надо Михайлову при случае ее вбросить...  :D

----------


## Холостяк

*Я специально черным выделил что относится к словам Бариева. Я коротко написал, так как его не конспектировал дословно. Но сказано было четко о сравнении Ф-22 и Су-30 МКИ. Так же как и то что Ф-22 не принят на вооружение ВВС США и находится на испытаниях в подобном нашему ГЛИЦ испытательном центре ВВС СЩА.*
....Сумму, начало года программы Ф-22, рекламму - это я уже от себя написал, так же как и предположительную информацию о смене проэкта на Ф-25. Эта информацию я взял с источников на сайте ВКО, так же информация проходила и в наших НИИ ВВС РФ . И от себя, добавляю, что подобный испытательный центр ВВС США это авиабаза и полигоны Еглин в Техасе и Неллис в Неваде. 
*И еще раз ..Уважаемые товарищи.. К первоисточнику, там все дословно!*
Про китайцев - шутка. Но Михайлов ее поймет! Как и китайцы! Но вот налогоплательщики американские...

----------


## Холостяк

А вот рекламка с официального сайта ВВС США!

----------


## Холостяк

А вот кадр оцифровки передачи "Крылья отчизны" на канале МО РФ "ЗВЕЗДА".
Кому надо дословно интервью Радика Бариева...Смотрите канал...

----------


## Артём

Товарищи летчики, ну вы просто как дети малые... то, что в сети лежат в свободном доступе фотографии военных аэродромов, ещё не означает, что военнослужащие, и наши,  и американские, будь то хоть начальник ГЛИЦ, хоть кто угодно, говорят в СМИ именно то, что они на самом деле думают, а не то, что им положено говорить. Плюс ещё поправочку на то, что каналу "Звезда" по статусу положено заниматься пропагандой отечественной техники, а не освещать объективную картину. Уважаемый Холостяк пишет, что F-22 находится в стадии испытаний и не принят на вооружение, а в новостях от 13 января этого года, к примеру, сказано, что подразделение из 19 F-22 на авиабазе в Лэнгли достигло стадии боевой готовности (http://www.f-22raptor.com/index.php?nid=181&yr=2006).
Хотя самолетик, конечно, не без проблем - хотя бы вот тут, в архиве новостей, перечислены всякие поломки, которые имели и имеют место быть, вроде заклинившего фонаря кабины, брака в шасси, и прочее... (я не американофил, так сказать, но где вы видели что-то подобное и откровенное со стороны наших??)

----------


## Холостяк

Спасибо за интересную ссылку! Сейчас заглянул... Интересная ифа! А то что на вооружение не приняты Ф-22 - это дословно и сказал наш Нач.ГЛИЦ.. "За что купил - за то продал!" И еще просто в Нете на сайтах нашего авиапрома, тоже было, что Ф-22 не приняты на вооружение, что это реально очень дорогие самолеты как в производстве так и в обслуге, и что их серийного выпуска не будет. Сам проект, длившийся 20 лет, просто исчерпал себя во всякого рода доработках и не оправдал как производителя так и заказчика. На вооружение примут технику которая испытывалась и стояла на заводах Локхид-Мартин. И они уже приступили к новому проекту по Стелсу - это Ф-35 и Ф 119...
И согласен с Вами - пропаганда работает по полной программе как у них так и у нас. Но вот помню в середине 90, реклама Ф-22 была развернута очень широко. Это и игрушки, и симуляторы, и модели,  и средства массовой информации, и заставки, и фотографии, и скринсерверы... Сайт ВВС США прямо держался на рекламе Ф-22. Сейчас все поутихло... В любом случае надежд этот самолет не оправдал. 
Что касается самолета Су-30МКИ. Как сказал руководитель ОКБ СУхой г-н М.А. Погосян на презентации этого самолета, что это не модернизация Су-27, а совершенно новый самолет и по ТТХ, и по оборудованию, и по двигателям, и по планеру, хотя некоторые видят в нем со стороны некоторые знакомые черты Су-27.
_Но я не спорю и не утверждаю категорически. Я на самолете Ф-22 не летал, его в полете не видел и рядом не стоял. Я пользуюсь, как и Вы инфой из "других рук"._ *В любом случае, там этот самолет создавали не глупые люди.* Вот Су-30МКИ – видел в полете, стоял рядом и слышал оценку летчиков летавших на этой машине. 
*Однако мнение Бариева считаю авторитетным и заслуживающим внимания (не в спектре пропаганды или рекламы, а как специалиста).*

----------


## Холостяк

Вот ссылочка про проекты США в этой области и в том числе Ф-35..:

http://www.vko.ru/article.asp?pr_sig...ive.2005.23.04

----------


## Артём

Уважаемый Холостяк, если вы и вправду "недавно" на просторах Инета, по вашему собственному признанию, то откуда вы помните, что творилось с сайтом ВВС США в середине 90-х ;)? Но это так, в качестве дружеской подколки :). 

Мнение начальника ГЛИЦ, безусловно, авторитетно и заслуживает внимания, только смысл моего поста сводился к тому, что сказанное начальником ГЛИЦ совершенно необязательно является его ЛИЧНЫМ мнением. Это вполне может быть отражение официальной позиции ВВС РФ ;). Что там себе думает Бариев на самом деле о качествах F-22 - нам с вами неизвестно.

Что касается Погосяна... хм... "хотя некоторые видят в нем со стороны некоторые знакомые черты Су-27" - ну да, есть там некоторые знакомые черты, в общем, незначительные. К примеру, планер...

Что касается Су-30МКИ: насчет оценок летчиков дейстивительно интересно! Но это же были, вероятно, оценки летчиков-испытателей - т.е., скорее, пилотажников, нежели боевых летчиков? Вот любопытно, имитировались ли НАШИМИ ВВС бои Су-30МКИ с самолетами, имеющими схожую с F-22 ЭПР? (про маневренность умолчим, потому как увешанный AIM-120 F-22 в комплексе с АВАКСАМИ на дистанцию ближнего боя к себе хрен подпустит, и не стоит тут вспоминать Корею и Вьетнам)

----------


## juky-puky

> _Но я не спорю и не утверждаю категорически. Я на самолете Ф-22 не летал, его в полете не видел и рядом не стоял. Я пользуюсь, как и Вы инфой из "других рук"._ *В любом случае, там этот самолет создавали не глупые люди.* Вот Су-30МКИ – видел в полете, стоял рядом и слышал оценку летчиков летавших на этой машине. 
> *Однако мнение Бариева считаю авторитетным и заслуживающим внимания (не в спектре пропаганды или рекламы, а как специалиста).*


- Судя по Вашей героической аватаре, Вы должны иметь представление, чем один самолёт отличается от другого. Вот и рассказали бы *Деду Талашу*, чем F-22 отличается от Су-30МКИ?  И сколько надо Су-30МКИ, чтобы вломить одному F-22 (или наоборот: сколько надо F-22, чтобы вломить одному Су-30МКИ).  :twisted: 
Тем более - у Вас неподалёку такой уважаемый консультант...

----------


## Sorm

> - Судя по Вашей героической аватаре, Вы должны иметь представление, чем один самолёт отличается от другого. Вот и рассказали бы *Деду Талашу*, чем F-22 отличается от Су-30МКИ?  И сколько надо Су-30МКИ, чтобы вломить одному F-22 (или наоборот: сколько надо F-22, чтобы вломить одному Су-30МКИ).  :twisted: 
> Тем более - у Вас неподалёку такой уважаемый консультант...


Мдя, все начинается сначала. Может хватить?   :Wink:  
О ваших способностях в споре почти все в курсе.

2 Холостяк.
Понимаю, тяжело сдерживаться, но попробуйте. Спорить с ним практически безполезно   :Wink: 
Переубедить невозможно

----------


## juky-puky

> Мдя, все начинается сначала. Может хватить?   
> О ваших способностях в споре почти все в курсе.


- Да Вы не мне, Вы *деду Талашу* всю чистую правду расскажите! 
А я - даже словечка не скажу... :twisted:

----------


## Артём

Жуки-Пуки, а почему вы так ни разу и не порадовали публику ни одним рассказом из тех героических времён, когда вы пилотировали самолет всех времен и народов По-2? Это же страшно интересно! (я серьезно). Ждём-с!

----------


## Холостяк

Все нормально!
          Не секрет, что у нас в России следят, как и в той же Америке за нами, за научно-технической мыслью.  Касаемо Ф-22, этот проект тоже не остался вне поля зрения наших спецов. Проще говоря, к примеру, в НИИ ВВС РФ собирают группу ученых, кандидатов-докторов для анализа данного проекта. К ним стекается вся инфа из открытых источников – Интернета, массмедиа, изданий, те же игрушки, и приходит информация из закрытых источников – разведка, агенты, слежка из космоса самолетов, от бомжей у авиабазы Ленгли - за полетами Ф-22. Эти «яйцеголовые» все анализируют, просчитывают, рассчитывают и после бани и пива с девчонками составляют ясный отчет по этому проекту. В отчете указывают выводы о реальной выгоде, расходах и вообще максимально приближенные к действительности возможностях Ф-22. Из отчета ясно видно по каким параметрам Ф-22 «сделает» Су-30МКИ или Су-35…Все компетентно, документально и научно. 
        Среди нас членов этой «яйцеголовой» группы нет. Нет и пилотов не Ф-22 не Су-30МКИ. Соответственно реальные или максимально приближенные данные о Ф-22 у нас нет. Вывод: Как я уже подчеркивал – спор людей которые не летали на Ф-22 и на Су-30МКИ и не явлюющихся спецами просто напросто бесполезен!
         Однако у нас есть головы, есть источники и мнения авторитетных спецов из открытых источников. Может они эти данные на 70-30% неверные, но есть с чего отталкиваться.
         Я как авиатор считаю, при одинаковом человеческом факторе то есть одинаковой подготовке пилотов с нашей и американской стороны, с Ф-22 могут на равных «схлеснуться» два самолета. Это наш МиГ-31 или Су-30МКИ (Су-35). Ф-22 как самолет с радаром дальнего обнаружения и несущий ракеты «воздух-воздух» дальнего действия АВРААМ столкнется с серьезным противником как МиГ-31 с такими же ракетами серии Х и радаром не уступающим. Отбросим помощь со стороны АВАКС, А-50 и наземного наведения (наше ни чем не уступает американскому). Однако Ф-22 имеет Систему Стелс, но МиГ-31 имеет радар по обнаружению крылатых ракет на больших дальностях. Как мы знаем Стелс (невидимость для радаров) относительна. Там по расчету, часть облучения радаром поглощается поверхностью самолета, часть отражаясь под разными углами рассеиваясь, но 40-60% (в зависимости даже от влажности воздуха)  все таки возвращается на радар. Даже дождевое облачко, облачко пыли или дыма с частицами гари – так фонят на радаре, что ого-го… Движки МиГа - которые проектировались для баллистических ракет. Эти движки не имеют придела скорости, их придел – это выносливость летчика. Поэтому Миг реально может обнаружить Ф-22 на дальней дистанции порядка 40-50 км и произвести пуск ракет. Допустим, даже с опозданием, когда уже замигает атака с полусферы. Миг производит пуск своих ракет и начинает противоракетные маневры. Но факт тот, что на таких движках МиГ может уйти от ракет по прямой. А вот Ф-22 придется повозиться. Пусть МиГ пустит 4 ракеты, то тут уж сразу можно покидать самолет без попыток и потуг… С Сушкой уж потяжелее, но при вертлявости с измененным вектором тяги, реально уйти на дальней дистанции от ракет. Сушка тоже может под «брюшко» взять серию Х. 
        Следующий этап, допустим, все увернулись от ракет - это ближний бой.. Ракеты ближнего боя по 2 на борт типа Сайдвиндер и наши серии Р и пушки. Су-30МКИ (35) тут однозначно «зайдет в хвост» как бы Ф-22, на своем изменяемом в одной плоскости векторе тяги, не тужился…
        Вот МиГарю тут сложнее будет. Его единственный выход в ближнем бою с Ф-22 взять и перевести бой по вертикали, т.е. взять мощностью двигателей в наборе высоты и маневром в вертикальной плоскости «вытянуть» в эту плоскость Фантом и потом с креном и потерей высоты со штопора с выводом из него на форсажике зайти в хвост…
      Но у каждого пилота тактика исходя из своего опыта. Можно на Мигаре просто умчаться…Ничья…Пусть С300 поработают.
         Так же Су30МКИ (35) без проблем может подвесить под «брюшко» контейнер для постановочки помех. (МиГарь может себе тоже подвесить этот контейнер) - это не уступает Стелсу. Как говорят «Вы тузом, а мы козырем». Тогда Ф-22 реально попотеет со своим радаром по обнаружению Сушки, как и АВАКС… В данном случае: «писец подкрался незаметно!»… 
*Но в любом случае смоделированные мной воздушные бои и победа в них зависит от множества факторов. Повторяю спор тут бесполезен «кто-кого».* 
*Одно могу сказать, и наши служивые меня поддержат, что у нас есть и техника и средства, чтобы реально «завалить»   НА РАВНЫХ   ОДИН НА ОДИН Ф-22.*  Главное, что бы наш технарь в воздухозаборнике отвертку не забыл, «чеку» с ракет «снял» и кондиционным топливом «аппарат» заправил!!! 
   Думаю, излагал простым языком и всем понятно…  

   Да..спорить о ТТХ модификаций ракет, постановщиков помех и радаров..тоже смысла не вижу... Реальные характеристики современных средств секретны и не публекуются.

----------


## Холостяк

Ну не такие тут Жуки_Пауки сидят чтоб про По-2 рассказывать.. Некоторым надо обращаться к своей бабушке. Может она и фашистов по ночам в молодости громила на этом героическом самолетике....
Я хоть и моложе бабулек, но в Интернете 16 лет - не срок, а только начало! И мало ли что в русско-японскую продавал буржуинам секреты!!!

А если без шуток....

Сегодня в 4(5) утра война началась...Поминуть надо погибших!
*
Вечная им память!*

----------


## Sorm

> Кстати... Сегодня в 5 утра война началась...Поминуть надо погибших!
> *
> Вечная им память!*


*Вечная память*
*Никто не забыт, ни что не забыто*

----------


## juky-puky

> Среди нас членов этой «яйцеголовой» группы нет.


- Всё из-за недофинансирования! Некому баню с девочками проплатить! 



> Нет и пилотов не Ф-22 не Су-30МКИ.


- Простите, а на Вашей аватаре - разве не Вы собственной персоной?! 



> Соответственно реальные или максимально приближенные данные о Ф-22 у нас нет. Вывод: Как я уже подчеркивал – спор людей которые не летали на Ф-22 и на Су-30МКИ и не явлюющихся спецами просто напросто бесполезен!


- Значит, этот форум (как и все популярные авиационные) - надо закрывать?? Где же специалистов набраться? Да они ведь люди занятые - то на полёты, то с полётов, то предполётный отдых то послеполётный разбор...



> Однако у нас есть головы, есть источники и мнения авторитетных спецов из открытых источников. Может они эти данные на 70-30% неверные, но есть с чего отталкиваться.


- *Уррра! Значит форумы не закрываются!!*  :D 



> Я как авиатор считаю...


- Ой, дяденька! А Вы - лётчик? А почему тогда - холостяк?? Девки-то  должны табуном ходить! Вот когды я лёсиком был (на По-2) за мной штук пяток девок завсегда увязывалось!..  Очень они авиацией винтомоторной интересовались... :lol: 



> при одинаковом человеческом факторе то есть одинаковой подготовке пилотов с нашей и американской стороны, с Ф-22 могут на равных «схлеснуться» два самолета. Это наш МиГ-31 или Су-30МКИ (Су-35).


- Дык, у МиГ-31 радар давным-давно морально устаревший. Вам разве в училище Вашем лётном про то не рассказывали?! 



> Ф-22 как самолет с радаром дальнего обнаружения и несущий ракеты «воздух-воздух» дальнего действия АВРААМ столкнется с серьезным противником как МиГ-31 с такими же ракетами серии Х и радаром не уступающим.


- Так Вы бы нам с дедом Талашом чего-нибудь, *хоть из мурзилок несекретное*, про енти соперничающие радары, что у МиГ-31 и F-22 рассказали?
А то откеда мы будем знать - может Вы малость присочинили?!
А так выложили бы несколько цифирок - глядишь - у публики в мозгах прояснение начнётся?!
Так что - пожалуйста уж, назвался "авиатором" - должон матчасть знать, свою и буржуйскую. Чего нельзя говорить - того не надо, а вот популярные данные - милости просим?



> Отбросим помощь со стороны АВАКС, А-50 и наземного наведения (наше ни чем не уступает американскому). Однако Ф-22 имеет Систему Стелс, но МиГ-31 имеет радар по обнаружению крылатых ракет на больших дальностях.


- А велики ли те ракеты? 



> Как мы знаем Стелс (невидимость для радаров) относительна.


- Дык, а сколько ж она?



> Движки МиГа - которые проектировались для баллистических ракет. Эти движки не имеют придела скорости, их придел – это выносливость летчика.


- Касатик, стыдно ветеранов русско-японской войны совсем уж обманывать! _"Движки МиГа - для баллистических ракет..."_ Ай-яй-яй! Мы ведь с дедом Талашом журнал "Юный техник" небось с малолетсва читали и знаем, что в баллистических ракетах - там ЖРД, да РДТТ стоять, а на МиГ-31 - там наоборот: двигатель Д-30Ф6М,   турбореактивный, двухконтурный, двухвальный, с общей форсажной камерой и регулируемым сверхзвуковым соплом. О!



> Поэтому Миг реально может обнаружить Ф-22 на дальней дистанции порядка 40-50 км и произвести пуск ракет.


- Ой, далеко, касатик запланировал! Скости половинку!



> Допустим, даже с опозданием, когда уже замигает атака с полусферы.


- А вот это голубь ясный, случится только когда заработают собственные радарчики буржуйских ракет. А раньше - ни-ни! Даже и не мечтай! Всё будет тихо-тихо...  :) 



> Миг производит пуск своих ракет и начинает противоракетные маневры.


- Не успеет он, сердяга... Потому, что ракеты противника прителят раньше, чем самолёт противника появится на экранчике... :cry: 



> Но факт тот, что на таких движках МиГ может уйти от ракет по прямой.


- Неужто он *4М* развивает??
http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/avv/aim120.html



> Следующий этап, допустим, все увернулись от ракет - это ближний бой.. Ракеты ближнего боя по 2 на борт типа Сайдвиндер и наши серии Р и пушки. 
>         Вот МиГарю тут сложнее будет. Его единственный выход в ближнем бою с Ф-22 взять и перевести бой по вертикали, т.е. взять мощностью двигателей в наборе высоты и маневром в вертикальной плоскости


- А тяговооружённость у МиГ-31 на вертикали больше чем у F-22?!  :D 



> «вытянуть» в эту плоскость Фантом


- Почему - "Фантом"? Мне бабка сказывала, что F-22 - "Рэптором" кличут!  



> Так же Су30МКИ (35) без проблем может подвесить под «брюшко» контейнер для постановочки помех. (МиГарь может себе тоже подвесить этот контейнер) - это не уступает Стелсу. Как говорят «Вы тузом, а мы козырем». Тогда Ф-22 реально попотеет со своим радаром по обнаружению Сушки, как и АВАКС… В данном случае: «писец подкрался незаметно!»…


- Ух ты! А я вот вчера тут в газетке прочитал, что его AN/APG-77 совсем энтих контейнеров не боится. 



> *Но в любом случае смоделированные мной воздушные бои и победа в них зависит от множества факторов. Повторяю спор тут бесполезен «кто-кого».*


- Да-ааа, моделярщик из тебя тот ыщё! Узнал бы про такой моделяж Радик Бариев - он бы тебя по всему аэродрому кислородной-то маской бы доль хребта гонял!  :twisted: 



> *Одно могу сказать, и наши служивые меня поддержат, что у нас есть и техника и средства, чтобы реально «завалить»   НА РАВНЫХ   ОДИН НА ОДИН Ф-22.*


- Только правпорщики поддержат. И то, если ты им грамм по 200 нальёшь перед этим.   :Wink:  



> Главное, что бы наш технарь в воздухозаборнике отвертку не забыл, «чеку» с ракет «снял» и кондиционным топливом «аппарат» заправил!!!


- Да, бывает...



> Думаю, излагал простым языком и всем понятно…


- А то! Думаю, дет Талаш от испугу опять в леса подался, так ты его потряс своим повествованием...   



> Да..спорить о ТТХ модификаций ракет, постановщиков помех и радаров..тоже смысла не вижу... Реальные характеристики современных средств секретны и не публекуются.


- Да сейчас уже всё публикуется, что на экспорт идёт...

----------


## игорь

уважаемые форумчане!
чего ж это такое-
кот из дома-мыши в пляс??
нет админа(ну отдыхает человек) а вы уже зафлудили всю ветку
НЕХОРОШО

ХОЛОСТЯКУ
господин Летчик в белом шлеме!
Вы не Армавир заканчивали??
там особенно прививают пренебрежительное отношение к техникам
Ваш пассаж по поводу техников считаю оскорбительным по отношению к техсоставу ВВС и ПВО 
и почитайте НИАС(НИАО) по поводу предполетной подготовки
(я имею ввиду осмотр ЛА летчиком)

Юки-Пуки
а двигатель на МиГ-25 действительно в прототипе был придуман для ракеты 
http://fly.hausnet.ru/spravochnik/4/trd/r-15/p.html

С уважением
подполковник(инженер) запаса ИВМ

----------


## Sorm

Ну вот, нас ждут новые, незабываемые впечатления!
Поздравляю всех форумчан  :D 
juky-puky вернулся   :Wink:

----------


## IGN

Почитал рассуждения и комментарии про F-22 и Су-30...а, и про МиГаря, который в штопоре, на выходе.... Просто в восторге от доставленного удовольствия и юмора!
Вспомнил песенку "А ты не летчик!"
Помните Анку?
"А ты ходил в реглане,
В жару и в холода
Но даже парашюта
Не видел никогда..."
Спасибо за разрядку!

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки-Пуки
> а двигатель на МиГ-25 действительно в прототипе был придуман для ракеты 
> http://fly.hausnet.ru/spravochnik/4/trd/r-15/p.html
> 
> С уважением
> подполковник(инженер) запаса ИВМ


- Т-щ п/п-к, но не для *баллистической* же ракеты, язьви его в качель!   :Wink:   :D

----------


## Холостяк

Парни! Парни!

*Уважаемому Игорю:*

Ну, тут точно без юмора не обойтись! Это главная черта авиатора!
Прежде всего, я заканчивал не Армавир. Инженерно-технический состав я УВАЖАЮ! Мало того ЛЮБЛЮ, так как – остался в живых! А шутки по поводу «отверток», чеки... На моей личной памяти и такое бывало в реальной жизни, и отвертки забывали, и флажки-перчатки в воздухозаборник засасывало, и чеку забывали вооруженцы снять, и топливо с кристаллами льда. Так что не надо на меня наезжать! Что правда то правда! По поводу НИАС… Встречный вопрос… Может мне как пилоту в кабине надо баночку иметь для проверки кондиции РТ с ТЗ? Кстати, это вопрос с юмором и ответа на него давать не надо. Предполетку знаю и расписывался… 
Но, если не поняли умора моего на форуме, лично у Вас, прошу извинения. Кстати я в таком же звании как и Вы, но в кадре. 
Да, и на парней не надо обижаться… Молодежь любознательна, а информации сейчас много разной, вон Юкки-Пуки как цитатами все… Ведь докапывается человек до ответа, хотя в его случае даже спец помочь не в силах( т.ч.хирургического профиля)!!! 

*Уважаемому Юкки-Пуки:*

Ну, тут на Ваши цитаты мне просто не под силам ответить, даже если Виагры упаковку съем! Без помощи яйцеголовых тут не обойтись! 
Может, помогут собеседники по форуму? (Я по поводу "темной для него")

Про то, что не летал я на Су-30МКИ, ну не летал! Съешьте меня! Нет его в войсках! Может мне его купить на свое денежное довольствие и опробовать? Тогда жду денежную помощь! Мой расчетный счет в СберБанке: 0002222333332222. Жду денежку!

Однако таким любознательным парням повторюсь на полном серьезе: С Ф-22 РЕАЛЬНО НА РАВНЫХ «СХЛЕСНЕТСЯ» ОДИН НА ОДИН наш самолет МиГ-31 или Су-30МКИ (Су-35). И выдумывать про десятки Сушек на один Ф-22 - не надо, тем более спорить об этом...

*Уважаемому ИГН:*

Анку знаю.. Вроде машинистка у нач.штаба? А кожаный реглан… Ну не зря же летчиков «Кожедубами» называют! Дуб в Коже! А парашют я видел, правда тормозной…. 

*Так что с юмором Господа Коллеги и Любители!*

----------


## игорь

Холостяку
отвечаю с юмором=
я вот я не видел чтобы флажки-перчатки в СОПЛО засасывало
в  воздухозаборник-пожалуйста :P  :P 
а из сопла выдувало :lol:  :lol: 

юки=пуки
действительно не для БАЛЛИСТИЧЕСКОЙ :shock: 

Пы Сы=
учите матчасть-спросить могут :!:

----------


## Жора

Оу-Кэй, как говорят у нас, китайцев  :Wink:  . Предлагаю впредь лучшего спорщика всех времён и народов игнорировать.
 А для интересующихся - ссылочка:http://www.lenta.ru/news/2006/06/22/f22/ - 
по-моему, имеет отношение к теме.
От себя могу добавтиь следующее: как показывает краткий курс истории (не ВКП(б)), участь любой крылатой нечисти, осмелившейся полезть на наших - чадить в кустах (или в джунглях). Это не квасной патриотизм, это реальность.

----------


## juky-puky

> Однако таким любознательным парням повторюсь на полном серьезе: С Ф-22 РЕАЛЬНО НА РАВНЫХ «СХЛЕСНЕТСЯ» ОДИН НА ОДИН наш самолет МиГ-31 или Су-30МКИ (Су-35).


- МиГ-31, увы и ах, не схлестнётся ни на равных, ни как-то ещё. Против F-22 он может быть использован лишь в качестве высотной скоростной летающей мишени. Правда - очень дорогой мишени. БРЛС у него слабовата, воевать с F-22. 
Что касается Су-30МКИ, где должен стоять БРЛС "Барс", так она всё ещё в стадии доработки.  Дальность обнаружения истребителя класса Су-27 у этой БРЛС даётся 330 км, значит, F-22 она обнаружит за *53* км, если у него в сантиметровом диапазоне ЭПР=0.01 м2 (макс. встречающееся значение) и за *25* км - если у него 0.0005 м2 (минимальное встречающееся значение). Тогда как F-22 увидит МиГ-31 примерно за *450-470* км...  :) 
Почувствуйте располагаемую разницу во времени на подготовку к атаке и её выполнение. *Даже Су-30МКИ обнаружит противника в момент пуска по нему ракет.*



> И выдумывать про десятки Сушек на один Ф-22 - не надо, тем более спорить об этом...


Ну, десять - не десять, а пара F-22 эскадрилью Су-30МКИ, в принципе, сможет завалить...   :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

Так, что-то фотку не удалось мне сюда прикрепить...

----------


## Холостяк

Господа собеседники!

*Игорю:* оговорился...про сопло..., просто вспомнил этот случАй про флажок. В ТЭЧ движок "с перепугу" стали проверять после этого случая, думали хана движку. Ан нет! "Переварил" агрегат... У нас потом шутили, что типа опилки из сопла летели! 

*Юки-Пуки:*
Сейчас модернизируют и МиГ-31, в частности и по бортовой РЛС. Так что по поводу 300 км... Перебор...


Прочитал сообщения на «соседнем» форуме. Есть разумное. Это и то, что самолеты разных поколений и «класса», варианты вооружения, подготовка пилотов, помощь в наведении воздушных и наземных служб – все влияет и играет роль. Однако вопрос и тема форума открыта, Дет Талаш ждет ответ, как и другие читатели. Сколько же надо силенок «чтоб смело вступить в бой с супостатом»?! Я свое мнение высказал. Однако, сколько спецов меня тут не критикует, НИКТО своего мнения не написал! 

Спецы и яйцеголовые ну хоть что-нибудь напишите из СВОИХ МЫСЛЕЙ по вопросу форума!
 Даже может фантастическое, типа: чтоб «завалить» Ф-22 достаточно Л-39 с курсантом 3 курса ВВАУЛ и баком полным инсектицидов от вредителей – чтоб затравить ворОга. 
Или кроме как язвить в чужой адрес ничего в голове нет?

И уважаем друг друга, на личности не переходим… Это просто не солидно.

А я, кстати, сегодня в курилочке на службе эту темку подкинул. Мужички хоть с потугой (так как чемпионат идет и есть о чем поговорить кроме женщин), но одну мыслю еще высказали. Это то, что с Ф-22 реально один на один на равных может и «выйти» наш строевой Су-30 с подвесочкой-постановщиком помех, чтоб сравнять силенки с «невидимостью» Стелса по обнаружению, и ракеточками серии Х под брюшком и Р под крылом.

У кого какие соображения? Народ то хочет узнать моГЁм мы защитить небо Отечества или все таки МОгем!?

----------


## Холостяк

Кстати, у кого есть ссылка на ТТХ Ф-22 на каком-нибудь авторитетном сайтике? Окажите содействие!

У меня данные различные , особенно по радарному обнаружению..
По процентам обнаружения системы Стелс 40-60% в зависимости от погоды. 
Потом состав конструкции Ф-22: 34% титан, 24% композит, 16% алюминий, 0,1% термопластик.
На борт 8 ракет "воздух-воздух".(есть другие "наборы")
Движки "Прат-Витни" на максимале 1.6 Маха.
Тут вроде везде на источниках одинаково...

----------


## juky-puky

> Кстати, у кого есть ссылка на ТТХ Ф-22 на каком-нибудь авторитетном сайтике? Окажите содействие!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-22_Raptor
http://site.neogen.ro/f-22/
http://f22.quickseek.com/

----------


## Дилетант

Уважаемые товарищи! Как всегда, спор перешел на тему кто круче - наши или американцы. Патриотизм и т.д. Многажды раскритикованная идея чей самолет лучше. Примем во внимание, что воюют все-же не самолеты, а летчики. Получаем: Су-27 с индийским пилотами показали себя на учениях лучше, чем американцы на Ф-15.
У индийцев больше налет, они на конкретных случаях изучили американскую тактику и нашли ей противодействие. Фразы типа "Мы их порвем!" к действительности отношения не имеют. Их победили индийцы. 
Да, подробности учений на форуме в сайте индийских ВВС. И их там много, но на английском.

----------


## Холостяк

Спасибо за ссылки!
А на счет индийских ВВС, что то новое. Посмотрю налет... Интересно, как это индийцы американцев обставили! Вроде налет сейчас у американцев порядка 300-350 часов в год, у истребителя морской авиации. У наших истребителей в лучшие времена был порядка 200-250...
Интересненько.....

----------


## Viggen

> Спасибо за ссылки!
> А на счет индийских ВВС, что то новое. Посмотрю налет... Интересно, как это индийцы американцев обставили! Вроде налет сейчас у американцев порядка 300-350 часов в год, у истребителя морской авиации. У наших истребителей в лучшие времена был порядка 200-250...
> Интересненько.....


http://nvo.ng.ru/armament/2005-03-11/6_avia.html

----------


## Холостяк

Посмотрел ссылки. Напряг свой переводчик Промт, подключив и военный и авиакосмический словарь… Однако все равно данных конкретных по Ф-22 – НЕТ. Особенно решающие ТТХ, как на пример по радару AN/APG-77. Дальности нет. Только общие слова. И что интересно описывают высокие характеристики процессора на борту Ф-22 - обработка 1.5 лимона кодов… 300 памяти… Как я понял они поставили на самолет целую рабочую станцию. Впечатляет. Вот бы еще характеристики кулера на нем написали! Интересно боксовый? Просто как вот тут собеседник наш высказал, что в большей степени пропаганда и реклама. 

По радару посмотрел еще ссылки. Я сомневаюсь, что как тут указывали радар Ф-22 за 300 км бьет. Если есть электронщики среди собеседников, я не говорю про инженеров бортового. Чтобы такую частоту разогнать, до дальности такой, надо этот радар жидким азотом охлаждать обязательно… И весить он будет ого-го. Ведь сравним, к примеру, . со стационарными радарами. Они имеют размер порядочный и массу, но «бьют» меньше по дальности. И это не из-за того, что у нас все на «лампах». Так что теоретически даже не реально у Ф-22 300-ка на борту.

Даже по ракетам американским смешные данные. Смешно тем, кто знает принцип действия ракеты авиационной! Вот АМРААМ пишут, до 60 км дальность в ЗАВИСИМОСТИ от высоты применения… Хотя самого главного параметра – время действия двигателей и управляемого полета ракеты НЕТ! А без этих данных 60 км – ерунда! Ведь самый главный параметр – это управляемый полет. Без него этот АмрааМ – просто болванка! Тут ее и из стратосферы запусти - она грохнется и за 1000 км! Но читаю на сайте дальше…, на небольшой высоте (не указано какой) дальность 30-35 км. Значит управляемый полет ракеты этой до 25 км! Вот так то. И все сразу становится на свои места. 

А темку, кстати, эту на многих форумах обсуждали. Я посмотрел… В частности на анголоязычных. Там, конечно, есть мнения хорошие о нашем Су-35, но все равно нигде нет реальных ссылок на сравнение конкретных ТТХ (так как их нет). Все голословно на словах…, много энергии, жара… На одном ангоязычном форуме Сушек скостили до 5. Но побеждает самый «задорный». Как я понял первыми ее англичане задвинули - «Ф-22 против десятки Су-35», это по ссылке Деда Талаша. Вот видимо это английское агентство военных исследований быстренько и разогнали – за лажу! 

Все перерыл, но налет у индийских летчиков не нашел. Но нашел интересные наименования авиатехники в индийской армии и то, что Су-30МКИ они назвали Су-30с.
Ссылка: http://www.defenceindia.com/def_comm...aircrafts.html

И вот действительно интересная ссылка ВиГГена, где и про индийцев, и про Су-30, и про Ф-22:
http://nvo.ng.ru/armament/2005-03-11/6_avia.html

----------


## Холостяк

И еще:
Лучшее средство борьбы с самолетами противника и крылатыми ракетами, получше чем С300 и любое средство ПВО. Это электромагнитный импульс от малюсенького ядерного взрывчика в воздухе, на высоте так км 10 -  выводит из строя любые процессоры и любую электронику в радиусе 300 - 500 км. (Радиус можно увеличить или уменьшить.) И самолеты и крылатые ракеты просто начинают сыпаться с неба как никчемные болванки… Так что наши пока курят, а ворОги на подлете к границе Отечества. Бах! А уж после можно – «От винта»! В конечном счете, спор будет не на Ф-22 и Су-30, а как правильно сказано классиком, - на каменных топориках!

----------


## Viggen

> данных конкретных по Ф-22 – НЕТ. Особенно решающие ТТХ, как на пример по радару AN/APG-77. Дальности нет. Только общие слова. И что интересно описывают высокие характеристики процессора на борту Ф-22 - обработка 1.5 лимона кодов… 300 памяти… Как я понял они поставили на самолет целую рабочую станцию.
> 
> По радару посмотрел еще ссылки. Я сомневаюсь, что как тут указывали радар Ф-22 за 300 км бьет.
> 
> Даже по ракетам американским смешные данные. Смешно тем, кто знает принцип действия ракеты авиационной! Вот АМРААМ пишут, до 60 км дальность в ЗАВИСИМОСТИ от высоты применения… 
> 
> А темку, кстати, эту на многих форумах обсуждали. Я посмотрел… В частности на анголоязычных. Там, конечно, есть мнения хорошие о нашем Су-35, но все равно нигде нет реальных ссылок на сравнение конкретных ТТХ (так как их нет).


Радар Ф-22 - радар с АФАР. Он состоит из множества монолитных СВЧ интегральных схем на чипах из арсенида галлия, охлаждаемых полиальфаолефином. 300 км для такой системы совсем не предел.
Никаких точных данных по американским ракетам и радарам нет в принципе, официальная дальность АМРААМ "20+ миль", что эквивалентно "25+ узлов" для АПЛ "Сивулф", то есть к реальным ТТХ отношения не имеет. Для модификации АМРААМ, применяемой Ф-22 неофициальными источниками указывается дальность пуска 110+ км вдогон (75 км для ранних модификаций).
Су-35 вообще нет и никогда не будет, есть только серия прототипов, которые небоеспособны. При этом и на СУ-35, и на Су-30МКИ стоит ПФАР и двигатели, не обеспечивающие сверхзвуковую крейсерскую скорость. Добавить к этому разрыв в уровне бортовых систем и понятно, что Су-30МКИ отстает от Ф-22 на столько же, насколько МиГ-15бис от МиГ-21МФ.

----------


## Жора

Если бы дело было именно так хорошо, вряд ли бы америкосы стали сокращать программы закупок, резать фансирование доработок и модернизаций... Они же не идиоты. То есть... Ну все поняли.  :Wink:  
Конкретные ТТХ, понятное дело, никто для новейшего оружия разглашать не будет, но некоторые данные приводятся везде одни и те же и, вроде бы, ни у кого сомнений не вызывают. Например, практический потолок и максимальная скорость. По этим показателям американское чудо-оружие уступает и куда более древним самолётам, чем Су-27. Не предлагаю дискуссию на тему важности каждой из имеющихся характеристик в воздушном бою, однако, на мой взгляд, в конечном итоге всё сводится к боевому применению. Точнее, к умению конкретное средство (самолёт или подвешенную на нём ракету) результативно применить против конкретного противника в конкретных условиях. Известно немало случаев, когда посредством старой техники успешно били новую. Например - Кожедуб на Ла-7 завалил Ме-262. Это уж точно техника разных поколений.
З.Ы.: а крейсерский сверхзвук есть и у МИГ-31. И даже побыстрее, чем у Ф-22. :lol:

----------


## Viggen

> Если бы дело было именно так хорошо, вряд ли бы америкосы стали сокращать программы закупок, резать фансирование доработок и модернизаций... Конкретные ТТХ, понятное дело, никто для новейшего оружия разглашать не будет, но некоторые данные приводятся везде одни и те же и, вроде бы, ни у кого сомнений не вызывают. Например, практический потолок и максимальная скорость. в конечном итоге всё сводится к боевому применению. Точнее, к умению конкретное средство (самолёт или подвешенную на нём ракету) результативно применить против конкретного противника в конкретных условиях. Известно немало случаев, когда посредством старой техники успешно били новую. Например - Кожедуб на Ла-7 завалил Ме-262. Это уж точно техника разных поколений.
> З.Ы.: а крейсерский сверхзвук есть и у МИГ-31. И даже побыстрее, чем у Ф-22. :lol:


Если Ф-22 и так сбивает любой самолёт, то модернизация не нужна, так что глубокомысленные многоточия необоснованы.
Ф-22 скорее всего более скоростной, чем Су-30МКИ, так как официально заявляется скорость "М=2.0+".
Сравнение с Ла-7 и Ме-262 неправомерно, так как у них были одинаковые системы обнаружения и бортовое оборудование. К тому же Ме-262 обладал посредственной маневренностью по сравнению с Ла-7. Ф-22 должен обладать преимуществом в энергетической маневренности над Су-30МКИ на всех скоростях, кроме малых, за счёт большей мощности двигателей и чистой аэродинамической схемы.

----------


## Холостяк

По радарам…
300 км у Ф-22 – не реально. Мне просто кинули такую мысль. Вот, говорят американский «Патриот» знаешь, так у него ракета на 40 км бьет и радар работает чуть поболе, для раннего обнаружения цели. Так вот, все видели этот комплекс, как сам радар умещающийся на тягаче, так и саму ракету на другом тягаче, которая летит в управляемом полете 40 км. Я имел в виду размеры этой ракеты и радара. Так вот к чему, если б американцы сумели сделать меньше радар, то они бы не стали выпускать и сделали бы не огромную «мишень» для противника на нескольких тягачах, а сделали такого же размера как у Ф-22. Дальность того же АВАКС, с «бандурой на крыше» всем известна…Ракеты АМРААМ, как действительно согласились тут собеседники, имеют не такой уж большой управляемый полет. Ссылка на сайт по ТТХ наших ракет для сравнения, та есть и данные по самолетам любопытные: http://www.propro.ru/flankers/rus/missiles.htm
По системе обнаружения… Если у Ф-22 дальнее чем у нашего, то наш в любом случае определит облучение, так же определит с какой стороны оно, так же как и пуск ракет. Поэтому Ф-22 фактически «засветит» себя. Как я раньше указывал, что подлетное время достаточно, чтоб наш успел произвести пуск своих ракет и начать противоракетные маневры. Если в пассиве его радар будет работать, то тут только надежда на то что наш будет себя «засвечивать» или если Ф-22 будет в пассивном приеме, а ему «подсвечивать» будет АВАКС.
По радару на 300 км – это просто технически не возможно на Ф-22, как в размерах, так и по причине того, что нет у них ракет дальнее АМРААМа. Зачем иметь АВАКС на борту и засвечивать себя, если ракета дальнего действия «плюет» только на 25- км управляемого полета. Вот и прикиньте. Мне приблизительно дали теоретическую дальность радара Ф-22 около 60 км, это с опережением обнаружения и привязке к дальности ракет. Больше даже не разумно делать дальность.
С ЖОРОЙ я согласен. Вот лучше подойдет сравнение, если уж затронули Великую Отечественную, то наш И-16 и Ме-109. В начале войны И-16 категорически уступал Ме-109 и в скорости, и в вооружении, но в маневре превосходил и именно в горизонтальной плоскости. Как я давал пример по бою МиГ-31 и Ф-22 с переводом схватки по вертикале где Миг-31 мощнее, так и в первые дни войны летчики 176 ГИАП на И-16, были случаи сбивали по два Ме-109 в одном бою на своем И-16. Но не будем забывать что 176 ГИАП, в котором Кожедуб был замкомполка во второй половине войны, был образован в 1938 году исключительно из летчиков прошедших Испанию. Они И-16 знали от и до, как и немцев. Вот и они навязывали бой по горизонтали и «валили» нацистов.
Для ВиГГена:
По Су-35, тут Вы Уважаемый не правы. Сейчас идут уже войсковые испытания в ГЛИЦ для приема Су-35 на вооружения в наши ВВС. Об этом говорилось в передаче «Крылья Отчизны» на канале МО РФ «Звезда». Помещаю фото из этой передачи. Это идут войсковые испытания Су-35 при полете без фонаря кабины. Фото - это оцифровка кадра передачи. В кабине Су-35 летчик-испытатель Герой России полковник Игорь Маликов. Скорость самолета 900 км\час. Помещаю фото Су-35 с ракетами – это к Вашим словам о «небоеспособности» с «МАКС-03».
А так видимо Вы спутали с самолетом Су-37. Которые действительно, до 2000 года, было два самолета Су-37. Это борт 711 желто-коричневый, и еще один, которые все находятся еще только на испытаниях в конструкторском бюро Сухого. И как видно на фото с «МАКС-03», Су-37 действительно небоеспособен, так как вообще не имеет подвески…

----------


## Холостяк

И еще... Тема форума с ошибочкой, а может и НЕТ...!!!
Ф-22 к Су-35 - 10:1...
Т.е. десяток ф-22 на одну Сушечку... Вот так то!!!

----------


## Nazar

> По Су-35, тут Вы Уважаемый не правы. Сейчас идут уже войсковые испытания в ГЛИЦ …


Так это все таки ГЛИЦ или ЛИИ?( А то на этом канале частенько путаница возникает) и можно у Ва уточнить ,где они находятся и как давно именно от туда Вы получали подобную информацию?
Затем ,позвольте мне Вас спросить,что есть войсковые испытания?
Как можно судить о боеспособности,. или небоеспособности самлоета,по выставочным и салонным фото
(Просто на этом форуме,на одной из веток,я уже говорил,что для красоты нам вешали под Су-24М,еще раз повторюсь,повесить или неповесить можно что угодно)
Да и по радарам и дальности их обнаружения я с Вами не соглашусь
(сам по специальности РЭБ и РЭП,а отец 25лет отлетал в разведке СФ), немного другие показатели РЛС,тех-же Миг-31 и F-14 (это о теоретической дальност в 60 км)
И последнее,и с высотным ядерным взрывом в своем предыдущем посте,Вы слегка переборщили (я по-этой теме курсовую писал,как никак один из способов ведения РЭБ)

----------


## juky-puky

> Никаких точных данных по американским ракетам и радарам нет в принципе, официальная дальность АМРААМ "20+ миль", что эквивалентно "25+ узлов" для АПЛ "Сивулф", то есть к реальным ТТХ отношения не имеет. Для модификации АМРААМ, применяемой Ф-22 неофициальными источниками указывается дальность пуска 110+ км *вдогон* (75 км для ранних модификаций).


- Нет, это ошибка. На встречных курсах, на больших высотах и на больших скоростях - может быть. Во всех остальных случаях - сказки.
Вот следующее поколение AIM-120C7 - там сказали, что на 50% дальность увеличивается, а у С8 - собираются ставить прямоточный воздушно-реактивный двигатель (моряки требуют, вместо уходящей AIM-54C) - вот только тогда может быть и будет за 200 км - на встречных курсах, и 100 км - вдогон. А пока - нет. 
Вот иллюстрация изменений максимальных дальностей пуска в зависимости от высот, скоростей и взаимного положения самолётов, разница может быть очень значительной:
http://www.canit.se/~griffon/aviatio...siles/aam.html

----------


## juky-puky

> Если Ф-22 и так сбивает любой самолёт, то модернизация не нужна, так что глубокомысленные многоточия необоснованы..


- Модернизация нужна, постоянно и обязательно.  К сожалению, любое изделие, сколь бы  совершенным оно не было, начинает морально стареть ещё не будучи запущенным в серию. Поэтому модернизация - процесс перманентный и выполняется по ходу...  :) 
Если вспомнить, сколько раз за полвека модернизировали B-52, например...  :roll: 



> Ф-22 скорее всего более скоростной, чем Су-30МКИ, так как официально заявляется скорость "М=2.0+".


- По последним данным - М=1.72 на максимале и М=2.42 - на полном форсаже...



> Ф-22 должен обладать преимуществом в энергетической маневренности над Су-30МКИ на всех скоростях, кроме малых, за счёт большей мощности двигателей и чистой аэродинамической схемы


 - Мало шансов им "на кулачках" схватиться... Разве что на каких-то специализированных учениях в Индии опять...  :twisted:

----------


## AC

> Нашел интересные наименования авиатехники в индийской армии и то, что Су-30МКИ они назвали Су-30с.
> Ссылка: http://www.defenceindia.com/def_comm...aircrafts.html


 :D  :D  :D

----------


## juky-puky

> По радарам…
> 300 км у Ф-22 – не реально. Мне просто кинули такую мысль.


- Один разочек прочтите популярную главку по основам радиолокации "Дальность обнаружения РЛС".  Вы поисковиком уже умеете пользоваться? В сети есть куча материалов. 



> Вот, говорят американский «Патриот» знаешь, так у него ракета на 40 км бьет и радар работает чуть поболе, для раннего обнаружения цели. Так вот, все видели этот комплекс, как сам радар умещающийся на тягаче, так и саму ракету на другом тягаче, которая летит в управляемом полете 40 км. Я имел в виду размеры этой ракеты и радара. Так вот к чему, если б американцы сумели сделать меньше радар, то они бы не стали выпускать и сделали бы не огромную «мишень» для противника на нескольких тягачах, а сделали такого же размера как у Ф-22.


- А Вы советчикам дайте прочитать историю создания "Патриота", уходящую в седую древность:
http://pvo.guns.ru/other/usa/patriot/index.htm
Да и стоимость миниатюризации выше намного.  Вдобавок, этот разгильдяй даже на раз ТТХ ни ракеты Патриота не прочёл, максимальная дальность стрельбы не 40 км, а 80 км:
http://pvo.guns.ru/other/usa/patriot/index03.htm
... ни с ТТХ радара "Патриота" не ознакомился:
http://pvo.guns.ru/other/usa/patriot/index01.htm
Дальность обнаружения цели с ЭПР=10 м2 180 км, а у Су-27 и его клонов ЭПР=15 м2 (с подвесками), его "Патриот" обнаружит за 200 км.
Где Вы таких советчиков находите, в очереди за пивом, что ли?!



> Дальность того же АВАКС, с «бандурой на крыше» всем известна…


- Ну, да, по большим самолётам, типа Ту-95, километров 600, по самолётам типа Су-27 - 400 км...



> Ракеты АМРААМ, как действительно согласились тут собеседники, имеют не такой уж большой управляемый полет.


- Это они зря согласились. Ракета АМRAAM имеет двухрежимный двигатель, который фурычит всё время её полёта, поддерживая скорость на траектории...



> По системе обнаружения… Если у Ф-22 дальнее чем у нашего, то наш в любом случае определит облучение, так же определит с какой стороны оно, так же как и пуск ракет. Поэтому Ф-22 фактически «засветит» себя.


- Нет:
http://www.globalsecurity.org/milita...2-avionics.htm
Во-первых:
"The Low Probability of Intercept (LPI) capability of the radar defeats conventional RWR/ESM systems. The AN/APG-77 radar is capable of performing an active radar search on RWR/ESM equipped fighter aircraft without the target knowing he is being illuminated. Unlike conventional radars which emit high energy pulses in a narrow frequency band, the AN/APG-77 emits low energy pulses over a wide frequency band using a technique called spread spectrum transmission. When multiple echoes are returned, the radar's signal processor combines the signals. The amount of energy reflected back to the target is about the same as a conventional radar, but because each LPI pulse has considerably less amount of energy and may not fit normal modulation patterns, the target will have a difficult time detecting the F-22." 
Во-вторых, он может пускать ракеты по противнуку на основе данных своей станции радиотехнической разведки, вообще не включая БРЛС на излучение. Только сильно не пугайтесь:
http://www.zolshar.ru/virtual/electr...tml?id=3752755
В-третьих, может пускать ракеты по данным БРЛС другого F-22 или АВАКСа.



> Как я раньше указывал, что подлетное время достаточно, чтоб наш успел произвести пуск своих ракет и начать противоракетные маневры.


- Он даже не узнает, что по нему пущена ракета. 



> Если в пассиве его радар будет работать, то тут только надежда на то что наш будет себя «засвечивать» или если Ф-22 будет в пассивном приеме, а ему «подсвечивать» будет АВАКС.


- И как это понять без 200 грамм 40-градусной? 



> По радару на 300 км – это просто технически не возможно на Ф-22, как в размерах, так и по причине того, что нет у них ракет дальнее АМРААМа.


- Эти ребята в фуфайках, в очередях за пивом, вечно всегда чего-нибудь перепутают! Вот российский источник, со скромненько заниженными данными, дык и то:
http://www.foxbat.ru/article/f22/6.htm



> Зачем иметь АВАКС на борту и засвечивать себя, если ракета дальнего действия «плюет» только на 25- км управляемого полета.


- Какие 25 км, уже к 105 км подкрадываются:
http://www.designation-systems.net/dusrm/m-120.html



> Вот и прикиньте. Мне приблизительно дали теоретическую дальность радара Ф-22 около 60 км, это с опережением обнаружения и привязке к дальности ракет. Больше даже не разумно делать дальность.


- Если ты противника увидишь раньше, чем он тебя, то ты сможешь правильно оценить количество самолётов врага, их дальность, расположние - и правильно построить атаку. Поэтому чем дальше видит твой радар - тем лучше.  Вдобавок, мощность у радара F-22 может меняться в широком диапазоне и совершенно не обязательно светиться за полтыщи километров...



> С ЖОРОЙ я согласен.


- ЖОРА - тундрюк, и даже не китайский, а нанайский!..  :twisted:

----------


## Артём

Уважаемый Холостяк, а можно полюбопытствовать, на каких типах вы летали? (сейчас, так понимаю, уже не на летной работе?). С Жуки-Пуки-то всё ясно...

Вообще, товарищи летчики, ветка стараниями, главным образом, Жуки-Пуки и Холостяка получилась занимательная, но малопознавательная. Честно говоря, будучи абсолютным дилетантом в авиационных делах, не прочел ничего нового - вся приведенная информация и хитрости прекрасно касательно работы радаров и дистанций пуска ракет смоделированы в игрушке моей юности Flanker :)))...

----------


## juky-puky

> Вообще, товарищи летчики, ветка стараниями, главным образом, Жуки-Пуки и Холостяка получилась занимательная, но малопознавательная.


- Ну, не все ж такие продвинутые фланкеристы, которых хрен чем удивишь!..  :twisted: 
Кто-то узнал что-то новое, - например *Дед Талаш*, открывший ветку... :D   В его тяжелом детстве босоногом даже восьмибитовых игрушек не было - только деревянные...  :cry:

----------


## Жора

2 жуки-пуки:
А Пи :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: ды?

----------


## juky-puky

*Жора, не ПИ8)ДИ.*

----------


## Холостяк

Уважаемые господа собеседники! 

Ну, зачем срываться. Все мы уважаемые люди. В Интернете довольно противоречивые данные публикуют. Мы на основе этих открытых данных ведем анализ соотношения сил Ф-22 и Су-35. Точную информацию в Интернете никто не опубликует. Я Вас всех уверяю, так как точная информация, что с американской стороны по их ТТХ техники, что по нашей - СЕКРЕТНА. Американцы очень строго отслеживают эту информацию, тем более что Интернет - это детище Пентагона. Даже Майкрософт тесно сотрудничает с силовыми структурами своей страны. Но это не тема форума. Смысл тот, что в Интернете все реклама и рекламные данные. Тут даже засраный МР-3 плеер так расхвалят и такие характеристики напишут, что закачаешься…Или конкуренты просто напросто так все обложат…, что не захочется реально отличную вещь покупать! Поэтому не стоит ругаться.
Познания я Вам ни какие не дам, как тут указывает АРТЕМ. Я еще в кадре и не хочу за разглашение получить по «самые помидоры». 
Классно что получилось очень занимательно! Кстати, все форумы, даже англоязычные хоть и больше по объему, но менее занимательны и не имеют, как у нас получилось, такого количества ссылок и конструктивных предположений.

Что касаемо игрушек. Я там указывал, что в некоторых игрушках есть «доля правды». Вот советую обратить внимание на очень любопытный симулятор Ф-22. Их было всего два выпуска в период 1997-2000 годах. Это симулятор от DID (Digital Image Design). Как указано в рекламке от производителя, этот симулятор приближен к реальным характеристикам всей боевой техники в нем присутствующей. И производители утверждают, что этот симулятор является упрощенной версией реально поставляемому в учебные центры ВВС США тренажер-программы для тренировки боевых пилотов. Это очень редкая игрушка, но у наших пиратов он в свое время был на рынке. Там даже вариант стратегии был, вы берете управление воздушным боем как офицер боевого управления на борту АВАКС. Вот там в этой игрушке любопытно все представлено. И как я указывал, там даже в этой игрушке Ф-22му «достается» от МиГ-31. Движок там полетный хороший и графика. Детский же симулятор от Новалоджик Ф-22 – на него не стоит обращать внимание. Что касаемо наших игрушек, то любопытна от 1С «Lock On» 1 и 2 части. Характеристики нашей техники там приближены к реальным. Даже приборы все действуют и расположены близко к реальности. Так что есть поле для освоения и углубления познаний нашим собеседникам с максимальностью на "тренажере" приближеном к реальности и *без секретной информации опасной для здоровья*!

А так действительно, возвращаясь к сказанному, излучение радара такой мощности как указали некоторые собеседники реально выдаст Ф-22. Без захвата цели - пуск бесполезен. Головка ракеты так и так будет держать цель и это выдает и малоизлучающую ракету. Там на борту сразу высветит с какой полусферы идет облучение. Тут маломощную «Стрелу» или «Стингер» сразу высвечивает, а тут моща Ф-22го.
По Патриоту, действительно дальность у него больше, но я указываю реальный управляемый полет 40 км. Пример - сбитый над Черным морем Ту-154 рейса ТельАвив-Новосибирск Украинской ракетой подобной Патриоту. Дальность то была - за дальностью управляемого полета, что украинцы просто не ожидали (да и не кто не ожидал), что ракета долетит до «пассажира».
Вот Юкки-Пуки соображает, раскладывая все по полочкам. Там он правильно указал, просто я тут не доходчиво написал. Что АВАКС будет излучать, а Ф-22 просто получать информацию от этого излучения. Это называется «работать в пассивном режиме», а АВАКС «работает в активном режиме». Как я написал «подсвечивать» Ф-22. Это может быть и не АВАКС, а самолет разведки, наводчики с земли, информация с РЛС с земли… В данном случае Ф-22 просто не выдает себя излучением. Но в любом случае пуск ракеты с борта Ф-22 будет обнаружен. Ракете то надо «держать цель» - Су-3х! И аппаратура Су сразу подаст сигнал.

Так… и там НАЗАР уточнял…ГЛИЦ или ЛИИ. Уточняю - в ГЛИЦ. ЛИИ – это испытатели гражданские. Там испытывают технику с завода и КБ, в том числе и пассажирские и сельскохозяйственные самолеты. В ГЛИЦ военные - только технику, которая серийно пойдет в войска (я ссылку давал на передачу по ТВ о этом Центре).

----------


## Холостяк

Ссылка на ГЛИЦ им В.Чкалова:

http://www.ahtubinsk.ru/glits/glits.shtml

----------


## juky-puky

> Познания я Вам ни какие не дам, как тут указывает АРТЕМ. Я еще в кадре и не хочу за разглашение получить по «самые помидоры».


- Ну, хоть маленькие факты из биографии!
А то "мужики сумлеваются"...   :Wink:

----------


## игорь

Холостяку
сообщить допуска на право управления ЛА согласно летной книжки не является разглашением военной тайны
ЗЫ и что такое- я в кадре-???
это чего-в кино снимаетесь :shock:

----------


## Артём

Холостяк,
Я ни на что никому не указываю - я просто намекаю на то, что ваши посты весьма нетипичны для реального летчика. Простите, но вы, по неясной причине иногда пишете странные для профессионала вещи. Вот взять, к примеру, крайний пост:

"Без захвата цели - пуск бесполезен. Головка ракеты так и так будет держать цель и это выдает и малоизлучающую ракету. Там на борту сразу высветит с какой полусферы идет облучение. Тут маломощную «Стрелу» или «Стингер» сразу высвечивает, а тут моща Ф-22го." 

Как это вы догадались сравнить ракеты с пассивным ИК-наведением, которые по определению ничего не излучают, кроме тепла собственного движка, и пуск которых,следовательно, может быть определен только по срабатыванию их двигателя, от ракет типа AIM-120? Странно, батенька :(... то ли вы так боитесь особого отдела, то ли...???

Что касается сбития С-200 Ту-154, то опять-таки странно читать про дальность "за дальностью управляемого полета". В начале 80-х с С-200 завалили Е-2С на Ближнем Востоке, и тоже примерно на таком расстоянии. Тоже случайно, что ли ;)? Типа, наобум стрельнули :)?

----------


## AC

> Пример - сбитый над Черным морем Ту-154 рейса ТельАвив-Новосибирск украинской ракетой подобной Патриоту. Дальность то была - за дальностью управляемого полета, что украинцы просто не ожидали (да и не кто не ожидал), что ракета долетит до «пассажира».


Это как это? Что такое "дальность управляемого полета" вообще и для С-200, в частности? Кто чем там "управляет"?

----------


## juky-puky

> Познания я Вам ни какие не дам, как тут указывает АРТЕМ. Я еще в кадре и не хочу за разглашение получить по «самые помидоры».


- Да Вы попросту, чтобы помидоры не пострадали, не называя _"адресов, явок, паролей"_ (с- ВВП  :) ):
- возраст;
- специальность, как указано в дипломе. 
- в/звание.

Должность - не обязательно...  :twisted:

----------


## Артём

> Сообщение от Холостяк
> 
> Пример - сбитый над Черным морем Ту-154 рейса ТельАвив-Новосибирск украинской ракетой подобной Патриоту. Дальность то была - за дальностью управляемого полета, что украинцы просто не ожидали (да и не кто не ожидал), что ракета долетит до «пассажира».
> 
> 
> Это как это? Что такое "дальность управляемого полета" вообще и для С-200, в частности? Кто чем там "управляет"?


Тоже, кстати, интересный момент: AMRAAMы имеют активное наведение на конечном участке траектории - т.е. радар самолета-носителя или авакс им на этой стадии полета уже не нужен. Стало быть, управлемая дальность полета AMRAAMа определяется дальностью, которую обеспечивает его двигатель, плюс расстояние, которое он пролетит по инерции до потери эффективности аэродинамических рулей управления (других у него, кажется, и нет). Причем после выключения двигателей по мере падения скорости эффективность рулей, а, стало быть, и управляемость ракеты, будет снижаться постепенно.

----------


## игорь

Холостяк писал=

*Уважаемому Игорю:*

Ну, тут точно без юмора не обойтись! Это главная черта авиатора!
Прежде всего, я заканчивал не Армавир. Инженерно-технический состав я УВАЖАЮ! Мало того ЛЮБЛЮ, так как – остался в живых! А шутки по поводу «отверток», чеки... На моей личной памяти и такое бывало в реальной жизни, и отвертки забывали, и флажки-перчатки в воздухозаборник засасывало, и чеку забывали вооруженцы снять, и топливо с кристаллами льда. Так что не надо на меня наезжать! Что правда то правда! По поводу НИАС… Встречный вопрос… Может мне как пилоту в кабине надо баночку иметь для проверки кондиции РТ с ТЗ? Кстати, это вопрос с юмором и ответа на него давать не надо. Предполетку знаю и расписывался… 
Но, если не поняли умора моего на форуме, лично у Вас, прошу извинения. Кстати я в таком же звании как и Вы, но в кадре.


про звание ясно :shock: 
по остальному-вопрос
пора поставить точки над Ю :?

----------


## Viggen

> - Модернизация нужна, постоянно и обязательно.  К сожалению, любое изделие, сколь бы  совершенным оно не было, начинает морально стареть ещё не будучи запущенным в серию. Поэтому модернизация - процесс перманентный и выполняется по ходу...  :) 
> Если вспомнить, сколько раз за полвека модернизировали B-52, например...  :roll: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ф-22 скорее всего более скоростной, чем Су-30МКИ, так как официально заявляется скорость "М=2.0+".
> 			
> ...


Модернизация конечно нужна теоретически, но при отсутствии равноценных противников она не слишком важна. Максимальная скорость М=2.42 вызывает сомнения, так как прочность конструкции и воздухозаборники для этого явно недостаточны. К тому же бывший летчик-испытатель не самый достоверный источник.
Су-30МКИ могут повоевать с Ф-22, если их продадут в Китай, например.




> Сообщение от Viggen
> 
> Для модификации АМРААМ, применяемой Ф-22 неофициальными источниками указывается дальность пуска 110+ км *вдогон* (75 км для ранних модификаций).
> 
> 
> - Нет, это ошибка. На встречных курсах, на больших высотах и на больших скоростях - может быть. Во всех остальных случаях - сказки.
> Вот следующее поколение AIM-120C7 - там сказали, что на 50% дальность увеличивается, а у С8 - собираются ставить прямоточный воздушно-реактивный двигатель (моряки требуют, вместо уходящей AIM-54C) - вот только тогда может быть и будет за 200 км - на встречных курсах, и 100 км - вдогон. А пока - нет.


Я привел эти даннные для иллюстрации низкой достверности информации о ТТХ. В источнике, где приводилась эта информация, специально подчеркивалось, что это дальность вдогон и соответственно Р-27ЭР бесполезная ракета.

----------


## Nazar

> Так… и там НАЗАР уточнял…ГЛИЦ или ЛИИ. Уточняю - в ГЛИЦ. ЛИИ – это испытатели гражданские. Там испытывают технику с завода и КБ, в том числе и пассажирские и сельскохозяйственные самолеты. В ГЛИЦ военные - только технику, которая серийно пойдет в войска (я ссылку давал на передачу по ТВ о этом Центре).


Я Вас спрашивал где они находятся,вопрос был провакационный,так как это я и сам знаю и подозреваю,что намного ближе чем вы

ЛИИ – это испытатели гражданские-*БРЕД* :lol: 
В ГЛИЦ военные - только технику, которая серийно пойдет в войска-*БРЕД* :lol: 
я ссылку давал на передачу по ТВ о этом Центре-*Вы бе еще ссылку на канал Дискавери дали*

А вообще стараниями некоторых товарищей "в кадре" и за ним,ветка превращяется во флейм

2Холостяк -назовите себя

----------


## juky-puky

> Модернизация конечно нужна теоретически, но при отсутствии равноценных противников она не слишком важна.


- Глупые и расточительные американцы, тем не менее, решили, что уже пора...  :D 



> Максимальная скорость М=2.42 вызывает сомнения, так как прочность конструкции и воздухозаборники для этого явно недостаточны.


- Что значит - "прочность недостаточна"? Каким методом Вы определили, что недостаточна?  8) У F-22, как и у любого другого  самолёта, есть ограничения по скоростному напору: maximum level speed 800 kts (921 mph, 1483 kph) at sea level.  1483 км/час=412 м/сек.  Числу М=2.42 соответствует в стратосфере по МСА V=715 м/сек. Элементарный расчёт показывает, что для того, чтобы получить на высоте скоростной напор, равный максимальному напору у земли, нужно лететь с М=2.42 на 10 км. Но это без учёта скачков. На них можно набросить ещё пару-тройку км. *И вот, летя с этим М на Н=12-13 км, мы уже не превышаем никаких ограничений по прочности.*  :roll: 



> К тому же бывший летчик-испытатель не самый достоверный источник.


- И правда - эти всякие бывшие Коккинаки, Галлаи, Громовы, Чкаловы - кто они такие? _"Мелкие, ничтожные люди!"_ (с) Да и нынешние - всякие Квочуры, Харчевские, во главе с вышеупомянутым Радиком Бариевым - кто они? Завтра выйдут в отставку и ни единому их слову нельзя будет верить!  :twisted: Так?
На этом форуме строгая модерация, поэтому всё, что я по этому поводу думаю, я сказать не могу. Но Вы, надеюсь, догадались?   :)  



> Су-30МКИ могут повоевать с Ф-22, если их продадут в Китай, например.


- Вряд ли это будет скоро...



> Для модификации АМРААМ, применяемой Ф-22 неофициальными источниками указывается дальность пуска 110+ км *вдогон* (75 км для ранних модификаций).


- Где можно откопать подобный источник? Мало нормальных? 
http://www.designation-systems.net/dusrm/m-120.html

----------


## Viggen

> - Глупые и расточительные американцы, тем не менее, решили, что уже пора...  :D 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Максимальная скорость М=2.42 вызывает сомнения, так как прочность конструкции и воздухозаборники для этого явно недостаточны.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Ничего, кроме смены "блоков", пока не планируется.
Прочность можно оценить по используемым материалам. В конструкции Ф-22 недостаточно прочных сплавов для больших сверхзвуковых скоростей более М=2. Ваш расчет скоростного напора верен, но в скорости 1500 км/ч на уровне земли есть большие сомнения.
Летчики-испытатели субъективные и неофициальные источники. Он вполне мог приврать, чтобы помочь увеличить закупки F-22.
Источник о AIM-120 был в журнале AFM. Как только найду, покажу Вам статью.

----------


## Холостяк

Холостяк писал(а): 
Уважаемые собеседники! 
Кто хочет получить реальные ТТХ нашей боевой техники поступайте в военные институты МО РФ. Там Вам всем доведут «О неразглашении» в чем вы распишитесь, откроют допуск секретности и выдадут казенные секретные тетради в которых все ТТХ и запишите. И реально будет с чем сравнить наши ТТХ с выдуманными в Интернете ТТХ американской техники! Так что - флаг в руки! 
Реальные американские ТТХ получить…, ну тут проявите смекалку, к примеру, подкупите надежный источник из ЮэС Аир Форс на базе Неллис, Эглин или в самом Пентагоне. Успеха! 
И не кипятитесь Господа! 
Тема у нас обсуждается неплохо. Повторяюсь, на других форумах т.ч. англоязычных, там вообще все друг с другом переругались и ни одного конкретного соотношения сил даже не высказано собеседниками. Там все только друг на друга «едут». Только на одном англоязычном было предположение - один Ф-22 на пять Су-35. Но от ругани то никому легче не будет. 
По ЛИИ и.Громова и ГЛИЦ МО РФ им.Чкалова… Ссылку я дал на сайт ГЛИЦ, там найдете историю, чем занимается. Ну вот ссылку на ЛИИ сами то найдите. Я только одно скажу: Начальник ЛИИ отставной на пенсии генерал Клишин, бывший военный летчик, экс Зам.Главкома ВВС. И тут всем понятно будет, что воинским подразделением командовать пенсионеру… Ха-ха-ха!!! Я уж не говорю что летчики-испытатели там не военнослужащие, ЛИИ в штат МинОбороны России не входит. Тем более где они могут испытывать боевое применение авиатехники… По крышам Жуковского!!!??? Испытания техники поступающей серийно в войска – дело военных и последнее слово за Испытательными Центрами МинОбороны, а не гражданскими учреждениями. Так как заказчиком самолета остается ВВС РФ, а не гражданские организации. В ВВС РФ есть такое специальное подразделение под названием «Управление заказчика». Вот туда и докладывают испытатели о «готовности» и «недостатках» самолета. 
Вот и возвращаюсь к приведенным до этого словам Начальника ГЛИЦ Р. Бариева. См.Начало форума. 

Об идентификации. Вот как раз данные с летной книжки кадрового военнослужащего это ДСП (Для Служебного Пользования). Соответственно не разглашаются. В соответствии с Законом о гостайне, приказом МО РФ и Женевской конвенцией – (в плену) кадровый военнослужащий может назвать только свое звание, имя, фамилию и личный номер. Остальная информация ДСП, секретна или сов секретна. ДСП – это вся инфа о должности, месте прохождения службы, специальности и подобное. Секретным является информация о дислокации части в которой военнослужащий проходит службу, данные о командире, численности личного состава части, задачах выполняемых частью и подобная инфа, сов.секретно – это вооружение части и ТТХ этого вооружения и подобная инфа. Кадровые офицеры это знают, как и имеют каждый свой допуск, расписывались «о неразглашении» и ознакомлены со сроком причитающемся за это. Также и у уважаемых американских коллег. 
Я подполковник Федор Моисеевич Иванов(Аллахакбаров), личный номер ВС СССР О-124467. Вот и все. «Холостяк» - это Ник. (Только жене не говорите, блин, - убьет меня!) А так, при ней, я «Женатик», скромный семьянин, любитель авиасимуляторов, авиамоделей и женуленьки... и не пьющий...))))) 

И если уж тут подвергают сомнению официальные высказывания заслуженного человека и профессионала как Начальника ГЛИЦ военного летчика-испытателя!!!!....... Ну уж простите, кто тогда, «заслуживающий доверия источник» для Вас????. 

Если уж его авторитетную точку зрения (разного рода охренительные спецы) не считают, то мою, если даже я свою биографию и все ксерокопии дипломов и ксерокс летной книжки тут выложу, уж точно не посчитают - однозначно!!!

----------


## juky-puky

> Ничего, кроме смены "блоков", пока не планируется.


- В них, родных, вся суть и заключается...  :twisted: Не лонжероны же менять...



> Прочность можно оценить по используемым материалам. В конструкции Ф-22 недостаточно прочных сплавов для больших сверхзвуковых скоростей более М=2.


- Геноссе Viggen, когда вы делаете подобные оччень спорные заявления, то как подобает интеллигентному оппоненту, ррраз - и быстренько подтвердить свой тезис!  Например, подсчитать в пять секунд температуру заторможенного потока на М=2.42: 
http://kursy.rsuh.ru/aero/html/kurs_567_0.html
Смотрим и удивляемся: температура атакующих кромок будет 197 градусов Цельсия.  Но их никто и не делает из алюминия. Наоборот: они как раз рассчитаны на высокие температуры, на работу противоблединительной системы.   :Wink:  Так чего же бояться? У всех остальных деталей самолёта она будет гораздо меньше...



> Ваш расчет скоростного напора верен, но в скорости 1500 км/ч на уровне земли есть большие сомнения.


- Точнее - 1483 км/час.  А по поводу 1380 км/час у земли у Су-27 - сомнений не возникает ни малейших?
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/su27.html
А 1400 км/час у земли у Су-30 - нет сомнений?   :Wink:  
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/su30.html



> Летчики-испытатели субъективные и неофициальные источники. Он вполне мог приврать, чтобы помочь увеличить закупки F-22.


- Кому - приврать? Сенатской комисии США по обороне? А то у них способов проверить нету, они со слуха решения принимают? *На фирме-изготовителе есть официальные источники, головой отвечающие за точность предоставленной интформации*. Несерьёзно...

----------


## juky-puky

> Я подполковник Федор Моисеевич Иванов...


- Осталось назвать *специальность*, Федор Моисеевич Иванов (неисповедимы пути Аллаха!).  
У меня например, в дипломе она звучит так: _пилотирование и эксплуатация летательных аппаратов_.
А у Вас?

----------


## Артём

> Сообщение от Холостяк
> 
>   Я подполковник Федор Моисеевич Иванов...
> 
> 
> - Осталось назвать *специальность*, Федор Моисеевич Иванов (неисповедимы пути Аллаха!).  
> У меня например, в дипломе она звучит так: _пилотирование и эксплуатация летательных аппаратов_.
> А у Вас?


...а пока Федор Моисеевич (Аллах воистину велик :)))) размышляет, не нанесет ли ущерба обороноспособности нашей Родины оглашение его специальности, любезный Жуки-Пуки, не соблаговолите ли вы сообщить общественности, где в кабине славного самолета По-2 находится рычаг выпуска закрылков - слева или справа ;)?

----------


## juky-puky

> ...любезный Жуки-Пуки, не соблаговолите ли вы сообщить общественности, где в кабине славного самолета По-2 находится рычаг выпуска закрылков - слева или справа ;)?


- Окститесь, голубчик, какие-такие закрылки на По-2?! Мы такого  отродясь и не видывали! У нас скорость на максимальном форсаже была всего *152* км/час и посадочная *60* км/час... Мы уж так, по-простому, "с гладким крылом" усаживались...   :twisted:

----------


## Viggen

> Сообщение от Viggen
> 
> Ничего, кроме смены "блоков", пока не планируется.
> 
> 
> - В них, родных, вся суть и заключается...  :twisted: Не лонжероны же менять...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Блоки" это серии самолетов. Глубокая модернизация пока заморожена.
Быстренько я ничего рассчитать не могу, так как не владею данными о конструкции Ф-22. Температура не главный фактор, важнее нагрузка на узлы конструкции. По поводу скорости Су-27 у меня сомнений нет, так как у него совсем другая аэродинамика и воздухозаборники. При этом Су-27 со скоростью М=2.4 летать не может.
Информация о ТТХ предоставляется ограниченному кругу лиц, а помочь пролоббировать Ф-22 могут многие люди. Для этого и говорятся такие вещи.

----------


## juky-puky

> Быстренько я ничего рассчитать не могу, так как не владею данными о конструкции Ф-22.


- ?? Тогда на каком основание ВЫ делаете вывод, что Су-27/30 почему-то прочней, чем F-22? Это крайне антилогично!  :twisted: 



> Температура не главный фактор, важнее нагрузка на узлы конструкции.


- И что там, блин, с "узлами конструкции"?! Вы какие узлы имеете виду? Что крыло отстегнётся? Стабилизатор отклеится? Что-то ещё? *Но на каком основании*?



> По поводу скорости Су-27 у меня сомнений нет, так как у него совсем другая аэродинамика и воздухозаборники.


- Опять интерeсная мысля - а чем Вам лично не угодили воздухозаборники F-22? *Какие у Вас к ним, конкретно, претензии и почему?* Чем они лучше/хуже, сильнее/слабее воздухозаборников Су-27/30? 
Эти вещи надо хоть капельку аргументировать, а не ссылаться исключительно на рабоче-крестьянское нутряное чутьё.  :Wink:  








> При этом Су-27 со скоростью М=2.4 летать не может.


- Ну, да, "всего лишь" М=2.35  :twisted: 
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/su27.html



> Информация о ТТХ предоставляется ограниченному кругу лиц, а помочь пролоббировать Ф-22 могут многие люди. Для этого и говорятся такие вещи.


- Если Вы полагаете, что сенаторы (среди которых много бывших генералов, хороших военных специалистов) принимают решение о производстве самолёта, в сумме стоящего десятки миллиардов долларов, на основании опроса каких-то болтунов с улицы - Вы глубоко заблуждаетесь...

----------


## Холостяк

Неплохое фото с Ф-22, именно ракурс. Красиво снято. И странно что на Сушке нет "подвески"... Типа - "Голубь мира"!

----------


## An-Z

> Неплохое фото с Ф-22, именно ракурс. Красиво снято.....


А на нижнюю часть фюзеляжа обратили внимание?? На эту четырёхстворчатую жуть?? Я так полагаю, это отсек вооружения открыт? Интересно, на каких скоростях оно "работает"? И как это отражается на  ЛТХ и ЭПР

----------


## Артём

Любопытная статейка, однако!

http://www.izvestia.ru/armia2/article3094089/

P.S. А Жуки-то не так прост;))). Нешто и вправду летал :)))?

----------


## timsz

> - Опять интерeсная мысля - а чем Вам лично не угодили воздухозаборники F-22? *Какие у Вас к ним, конкретно, претензии и почему?* Чем они лучше/хуже, сильнее/слабее воздухозаборников Су-27/30?


Я так понимаю дело не столько в воздухозаборниках, сколько в месте их раположения. Вряд ли F-22 сможет летать на таких же углах атаки, что и Су.




> При этом Су-27 со скоростью М=2.4 летать не может.
> 			
> 		
> 
> - Ну, да, "всего лишь" М=2.35  :twisted:


Главная фишка F-22 в этом отношении в том, что он третий настоящий сверхзвуковой самолет после МиГ-25/31 и SR-71.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от Холостяк
> 
> Неплохое фото с Ф-22, именно ракурс. Красиво снято.....
> 
> 
> А на нижнюю часть фюзеляжа обратили внимание?? На эту четырёхстворчатую жуть??


- Когда появились первые автомобили, лошади поначалу их жутко пугались. Потом привыкли...  :D 



> Я так полагаю, это отсек вооружения открыт?


- Ага. Отсеки.  Которых 4 штуки.






> Интересно, на каких скоростях оно "работает"?


- На сверхзвуковых, в том числе: 
http://www.1000pictures.com/view.htm...jpg+x1024+y768
F-22 supersonic launch - a F-22 Raptor fires an AIM-9 Sidewinder air-to-air missile while flying at supersonic speed high in the clear blue sky. USAF picture by Tom Reynolds, 1024x768 



> И как это отражается на  ЛТХ и ЭПР


На ЛТХ, в силу кратковременности, - практически никак:
http://www.f22fighter.com/movieaim120c.htm
На ЭПР - негативно, разумеется, но, опять же - отметка появляется на экранах противника на очень короткое время...

----------


## juky-puky

> Я так понимаю дело не столько в воздухозаборниках, сколько в месте их раположения. Вряд ли F-22 сможет летать на таких же углах атаки, что и Су.


- На авиашоу он устойчиво летет с углами атаки до 60 градусов. Скорости тут малые, поэтому совершенно неважно, какой угол. Если устойчиво работает на угле в 60 градусов, - будет работать и на 90, и на 120 и на 180. Но в реальном воздушном бою таких углов практически не бывает



> При этом Су-27 со скоростью М=2.4 летать не может.
> 			
> 		
> 
> - Ну, да, "всего лишь" М=2.35  :twisted:


- Что за странности Вы говорите!  :) Настоящим сверхзвуковым мог быть и МиГ-21, вот только при полёте на сверхзвуке у него топливо слишком быстро кончалось. А в остальном - никаких ограничений. Так же как и у большой массы других самолётов...
Так что этот Ваш тезис - выкиньте, он не соответствует действительности.  :)

----------


## juky-puky

> P.S. А Жуки-то не так прост;))). Нешто и вправду летал :)))?


- Ох, и долго же до некоторых доходило!..   :twisted:   :D

----------


## timsz

> Так что этот Ваш тезис - выкиньте, он не соответствует действительности.  :)


Выкинуть тезис о крейсерском свехзвуке? Не выкину, он мне нравится. :)

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> Так что этот Ваш тезис - выкиньте, он не соответствует действительности.  :)
> 
> 
> Выкинуть тезис о крейсерском свехзвуке? Не выкину, он мне нравится. :)


- Ну, если в этом плане, то опять появляются нюансы: по-настоящему крейсерским сверхзвук был только у SR-71.  :)  *Только у него одного дальность полёта на сверхзвуковой скорости была больше дальности полёта на дозвуковой скорости.* Ни МиГ-25/31, ни (даже) F-22 такими качествами не обладают: их максимальная дальность на дозвуке всё же *больше* их максимальной дальности на сверхзвуке.
Увы и ах...   :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

Ииииго-го!!! (Заржала лошадь за пригорком) Я имел ввиду Сухой -"Голубь мира"... Про брюшко Ф-22 это понятно. Туда все упрятали согласно схемы "Стелс", чтобы избежать отражение радарного излучения от ракетного вооружения Ф-22. Но вот Сухой видимо или учебный или... Может специально - "разведчик погоды"? Или на "тест драйве"? 

Ссылка на сайт ЛИИ им.Громова:

http://www.liicom.ru/

----------


## juky-puky

> Про брюшко Ф-22 это понятно. Туда все упрятали согласно схемы "Стелс", чтобы избежать отражение радарного излучения от ракетного вооружения Ф-22.


- Федор Моисеевич, прочитайте ещё раз свою фразу! Вам не хочется её отредактировать?  :D 
А то скоро написанное Вами будут отправлять в какой-нибудь юмористический журнал...  :roll:

----------


## Артём

Товарищи, а давайте угадаем, в кабине какого ЛА пребывал Федор Моисеевич в момент снятия героической аватары :)? МиГ-23? 31?

----------


## Холостяк

Юкки Пуки:
А что там редактировать? Вроде все правильно написано... А то что я дописываю в свои сообщения еще инфу... Чтоб не несколько сообщений подряд открывать, а в одном все было - до кучи... Ну съешьте меня! Я ж не виноват, что в конце "автоответчик" шкрябает - "...редактировано 1000 и 1 раз..."

По Федору Моисеевичу.. Фамилия до Иванов у меня была Аллахакбарович. Иванов я по жене... А так раскиньте мозгами, я не подпадаю под Женевскую конвенцию. Она распространяется на военнослужащих находящихся в плену.

По поводу юмора... Ну, как же без него родного на Ф-22 то в лобовую идти!?

Из армейского словаря: " В армии мозговая атака называется лобовой".


АРТЕМУ:
А аватарка… Это МиГ-29. Как, не узнали!!!

Господам собеседникам:

А специальность у нашего Юкки Пуки в дипломе записана ХОРОШАЯ. Вот по ней то и реально даже на глаз прикинуть примерное соотношение, как ВиГГен подметил, той же конструкции воздухозаборников. Там должны были (если не ошибаюсь в Баумана) учить производить расчеты клепочных соединений, аэродинамики… Вот и человек подметил правильно, что конструкция то не очень аэродинамична. А ответ прост, американцы некоторым образом пошли в ущерб аэродинамике в пользу конструкции «Стелс». Конечно данных продувки конструкций Ф-22 и Су-35 в аэродиндрубе, как по ТТХ что Ф-22 и Су-35, у нас НЕТ! Так проявите свои знания, уважаемый Юкки Пуки, согласно специальности, произведите математический расчет. Привязку к масштабу на фотографиях реально вычислить. Тем более, Вы разместили какую хорошую фото Ф-22 с летчиком. Вот и можно от его «размера» оттолкнуться. Сухой у нас не проблема в размере – фотографии у Вас тем более найдутся. А то все так голословно от себя. Мы, участники форума посмотрим хоть на Ваши реальные расчеты, ссылки и факты! 
А! Ждемс! Все Господа форумчане заопладировали!

----------


## juky-puky

> По Федору Моисеевичу.. Фамилия до Иванов у меня была Аллахакбарович. Иванов я по жене...


- Я как в воду глядел - _"пути Аллаха неисповедимы!"_   :D 



> А так раскиньте мозгами, я не подпадаю под Женевскую конвенцию. Она распространяется на военнослужащих находящихся в плену.


- ПОэтому Вам и говорят: "Учите матчасть! В плену здорово спрашивают!"  :lol: Знаете этот старинный анекдот?   :Wink:  



> АРТЕМУ:
> А аватарка… Это МиГ-29. Как, не узнали!!!


- Так Вы - лётчик, Федор Моисеевич?!!



> Господам собеседникам:
> А специальность у нашего Юкки Пуки в дипломе записана ХОРОШАЯ. Вот по ней то и реально даже на глаз прикинуть примерное соотношение, как ВиГГен подметил, той же конструкции воздухозаборников. Там должны были (если не ошибаюсь в Баумана) учить производить расчеты клепочных соединений, аэродинамики…


- Боже мой! Как Вы могли подумать такое! Про Бауманку! Я закончил простое периферийное ВВАУЛ!   :twisted: 
Поэтому - никакой математики сложнее 2х2=4...  :)

----------


## Nazar

> Боже мой! Как Вы могли подумать такое! Про Бауманку! Я закончил простое периферийное ВВАУЛ!   :twisted: 
> Поэтому - никакой математики сложнее 2х2=4...  :)


А что это за периферийное училище(еще и военное),выпускающее пилотов По-2?

----------


## игорь

самая периферия-был Барнаул
а специальность Юкки в войсках называлась
=летчик минус инженер= :lol:  :lol:

----------


## juky-puky

> самая периферия-был Барнаул


- Праильно-праильно!



> а специальность Юкки в войсках называлась
> =летчик минус инженер= :lol:  :lol:


- Она действительно называлась именно так, и у большинства это, к сожалению,  соответствовало действительности. Но были отдельные ненормальные "выродки", типа меня, где вместо минуса можно было ставить если не плюс, то всё-таки просто чёрточку...   :twisted:  :Wink:

----------


## игорь

Юкки раскрыт
(привет бомбардировщикам!!!)
на очереди-Федор Моисеевич :shock:

----------


## juky-puky

Привет! А Вы - ИГОРЬ, что из Ейского ВВАУЛ?  :)

----------


## Nazar

> Юкки раскрыт
> (привет бомбардировщикам!!!)
> на очереди-Федор Моисеевич :shock:


И все-таки ,извините за мою назойливость,но можно полюбопытствовать,кроме По-2 ,что освоили и командиром училища в ваше время кто был?,а то я то-же могу говорить,что закончил и Ейск и Качу и Барнаул и Оренбург,но заканчивал всего лишь ВВМУРЭ.
Cпасибо за вразумительные ответы.

----------


## Viggen

Сначала отвечаю juky-puky. С моей точки зрения самый слабое место конструкции Ф-22 - хвостовое оперение, но при этом я не знаю процент высокопрочных материалов в оперении, поэтому могу ошибаться. Воздухозаборники же являются нерегулируемыми и к тому же специально сделаны так, чтобы частично загораживать двигатель. Для скоростей больше М=2 они малопригодны. При этом заметного преимущества в скорости Су-30МКИ не имеет, так как "табличная" скорость достигается только при запасе топлива, недостаточного для боя.




> американцы некоторым образом пошли в ущерб аэродинамике в пользу конструкции «Стелс».


Ущерб этот не сравним с ущербом, причиненным боевому потенциалу Су-27 требованиям по дальности.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от игорь
> 
> Юкки раскрыт
> (привет бомбардировщикам!!!)
> на очереди-Федор Моисеевич :shock:
> 
> 
> И все-таки ,извините за мою назойливость, но можно полюбопытствовать, кроме По-2, что освоили и командиром училища в ваше время кто был?, а то я то-же могу говорить, что закончил и Ейск и Качу и Барнаул и Оренбург, но заканчивал всего лишь ВВМУРЭ.
> Cпасибо за вразумительные ответы.


- Видите ли, геноссе Nazar, принеси я Вам заверенную справку из ЖЭКа, это вряд ли как-нибудь скажется на содержании того, что я пишу. *Те, кто в этом соображают - давно и прекрасно меня понимают*,  а от того, что я Вам сообщу, что проходил лётную практику на По-2 или на Space Shuttle - на уровне Вашего восприятия это ведь никак  не отразится...    :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> Сначала отвечаю juky-puky. С моей точки зрения самый слабое место конструкции Ф-22 - хвостовое оперение, но при этом я не знаю процент высокопрочных материалов в оперении, поэтому могу ошибаться.


- Поскольку хвостовое оперение расчитывалось и испытывалось - остановимся на том, что Вы ошибаетесь.  :) 



> Воздухозаборники же являются нерегулируемыми и к тому же специально сделаны так, чтобы частично загораживать двигатель.


- 100%.



> Для скоростей больше М=2 они малопригодны.


- Раз он летает - значит пригодны.  Вы можете попытаться изложить тезис, что Вы понимаете под словом *мало*-пригодны, это любопытно?



> При этом заметного преимущества в скорости Су-30МКИ не имеет, так как "табличная" скорость достигается только при запасе топлива, недостаточного для боя.


- И у Су-30МКИ баки огромных размеров, и у F-22 возможна подвеска ещё аж 4-х большущих баков - как раз по топливу там никаких лимитов у пор не просматривается.  И скорость у обоих прекрасная. Это сказки.



> американцы некоторым образом пошли в ущерб аэродинамике в пользу конструкции «Стелс».


- На F-117 - несомненно, на F-22 - это не просматривается.



> Ущерб этот не сравним с ущербом, причиненным боевому потенциалу Су-27 требованиям по дальности.


- Ещё один интересный тезис! Его нужно обязательно доказывать, иначе публика не поверит - посколько всем известно, что самые лучшие пилотажные свойства как раз у Су-27 и его клонов. А большой запас топлива - так это просто замечательно, куды ж без него?!

----------


## Viggen

> - Поскольку хвостовое оперение расчитывалось и испытывалось - остановимся на том, что Вы ошибаетесь.  :) 
> - 100%.
> - Раз он летает - значит пригодны.  Вы можете попытаться изложить тезис, что Вы понимаете под словом *мало*-пригодны, это любопытно?
> - И у Су-30МКИ баки огромных размеров, и у F-22 возможна подвеска ещё аж 4-х большущих баков - как раз по топливу там никаких лимитов у пор не просматривается.  И скорость у обоих прекрасная. Это сказки.
> - На F-117 - несомненно, на F-22 - это не просматривается.
> - Ещё один интересный тезис! Его нужно обязательно доказывать, иначе публика не поверит - посколько всем известно, что самые лучшие пилотажные свойства как раз у Су-27 и его клонов. А большой запас топлива - так это просто замечательно, куды ж без него?!


Рассчитывалось и испытывалось для каких скоростей?
Малопригодны - значит неэффективны, самолет не может значительное время летать и тем более маневрировать на таких скоростях.
Принципиальная разница в том, что у Су-30МКИ все топливо внутри фюзеляжа, и баки занимают очень много места, кроме всех прочих проблем.
На Ф-22 это видно - форма крыла и хвостового оперения а также воздухозаборники.
Доказательствами я не занимаюсь, позволяя Вам мне не верить.

----------


## juky-puky

> Рассчитывалось и испытывалось для каких скоростей?


- Мы ведь уже говорили об этом: *у каждого самолёта есть ограничения по максималльному скоростному напору*.  Обычно берётся 25% запас, после которого наступают необратимые деформации и разрушения. И если у F-22 V пр. макс. = 1483 км/час=412 м/сек, то разрушающая должна быть примерно 460 м/сек=1660 км/час.  



> Малопригодны - значит неэффективны, самолет не может значительное время летать и тем более маневрировать на таких скоростях.


- Так обоснуйте этот тезис - почему длительно не может лететь? Почему вдруг не сможет маневрировать?? Мне, как простому лётчику, эти тезисы простого ботаника непонятны, я никак не могу их принять на веру - они высосаны из пальца, не основаны не на чём...



> Принципиальная разница в том, что у Су-30МКИ все топливо внутри фюзеляжа, и баки занимают очень много места, кроме всех прочих проблем.


- И что?! Разве этот самолёт не самый маневренный в истории ВВС СССР/России? Разве это сказалось фатально на его ЛТХ? Не требуется лететь на максимальную дальность - так не заливайте их доверху, всего-то делов.



> На Ф-22 это видно - форма крыла и хвостового оперения а также воздухозаборники.


- Видно - что? Вы не могли бы конкретнее изъясняться? 



> Доказательствами я не занимаюсь, позволяя Вам мне не верить.


- Я с удовольствием воспользуюсь Вашим любезным разрешением!  :D 
А Вы, для самоконтроля,  поищите ещё кого-нибудь (не ботаников!) кто с Вашими тезисами согласится...   :Wink:

----------


## Viggen

> - Мы ведь уже говорили об этом: *у каждого самолёта есть ограничения по максималльному скоростному напору*.  Обычно берётся 25% запас, после которого наступают необратимые деформации и разрушения. И если у F-22 V пр. макс. = 1483 км/час=412 м/сек, то разрушающая должна быть примерно 460 м/сек=1660 км/час.  
> - Так обоснуйте этот тезис - почему длительно не может лететь? Почему вдруг не сможет маневрировать?? Мне, как простому лётчику, эти тезисы простого ботаника непонятны, я никак не могу их принять на веру - они высосаны из пальца, не основаны не на чём...
> - И что?! Разве этот самолёт не самый маневренный в истории ВВС СССР/России? Разве это сказалось фатально на его ЛТХ? Не требуется лететь на максимальную дальность - так не заливайте их доверху, всего-то делов.
> - Видно - что? Вы не могли бы конкретнее изъясняться? 
> - Я с удовольствием воспользуюсь Вашим любезным разрешением!  :D 
> А Вы, для самоконтроля,  поищите ещё кого-нибудь (не ботаников!) кто с Вашими тезисами согласится...


Первое: Вы не можете доказать, что у Ф-22 скорость 1500 км/ч на уровне земли.
Последнее: Тезис не мой, так что уже нашел. Опровергните его.

----------


## juky-puky

> Первое: Вы не можете доказать, что у Ф-22 скорость 1500 км/ч на уровне земли.


- *1483* км/час. Какое же ещё доказательство может быть здесь, кроме ссылки??  :?
http://www.aeroflight.co.uk/types/us...-22_Raptor.htm
Performance: Maximum level speed 800 kts (921 mph, 1483 kph) at sea level
Чего же ещё?

----------


## Viggen

> Какое же ещё доказательство может быть здесь, кроме ссылки??  :?
> http://www.aeroflight.co.uk/types/us...-22_Raptor.htm
> Чего же ещё?


Как "ботаник", я считаю, что Ф-22 не может летать на уровне земли с той же скоростью, что и МиГ-31. Сравните площадь крыла, положение верхней кромки воздухозаборников и общую форму воздухозаборника, положение килей.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> Какое же ещё доказательство может быть здесь, кроме ссылки??  :?
> http://www.aeroflight.co.uk/types/us...-22_Raptor.htm
> Чего же ещё?
> 
> 
> Как "ботаник", я считаю, что Ф-22 не может летать на уровне земли с той же скоростью, что и МиГ-31.


- Поскольку Вы специалист по пестикам и тычинкам, - спросите у какого-нибудь лётчика, кто же Вам мешает?



> Сравните площадь крыла


- *??* 



> положение верхней кромки воздухозаборников


- *??*



> и общую форму воздухозаборника


- *??*



> положение килей.


- *??* 

Форум открытый и никому не возбраняется молоть любую фигню, но - смысл?  :roll:

----------


## Viggen

> - Поскольку Вы специалист по пестикам и тычинкам, - спросите у какого-нибудь лётчика, кто же Вам мешает?
> - *??* 
> Форум открытый и никому не возбраняется молоть любую фигню, но - смысл?  :roll:


Я спрашивал, спросите теперь Вы, а заодно сравните указанные мной вещи.

----------


## juky-puky

> Я спрашивал


- И где же ответы того лётчика, которого ты спрашивал? А ещё лучше - пусть бы он "от первого лица" рассказал...   :Wink:  



> спросите теперь Вы


- У себя, что ли?!  :twisted: Так уже спросил!  :D 



> а заодно сравните указанные мной вещи.


- Зачем, чудилка?? Для какой надобности их сравнивать? 
Если тебе и твоему "консультанту" так уж хочется посравнивать - возьмите два самолёта:
МиГ-31:
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig31bm.html
и SR-71:
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/spy/sr71.html
И начинайте их сравнивать, сравнивать, сравнивать - до посинения!  :evil: 
И тогда вы оба с огромным удивлением увидите, что:
- площадь крыла - разная;
- положение верхней кромки воздухозаборника - дико разное;
- общая форма воздухозаборников - и рядом не валялась;
- положние килей - вообще ничего общего!

Ну, и что из этого следует?

----------


## Viggen

> Ну, и что из этого следует?


Научитесь себя вести. К незнакомым людям на "ты" не обращаются. Из Ваших сообщений следует, что Вы во-первых не умеете себя вести, и во-вторых не имеете понятия о аэродинамике.

----------


## Nazar

> - Видите ли, геноссе Nazar, принеси я Вам заверенную справку из ЖЭКа, это вряд ли как-нибудь скажется на содержании того, что я пишу. *Те, кто в этом соображают - давно и прекрасно меня понимают*,  а от того, что я Вам сообщу, что проходил лётную практику на По-2 или на Space Shuttle - на уровне Вашего восприятия это ведь никак  не отразится...


Да не нужна мне справка,я все больше людям на слово верю,доверчевый понимаете ли,но не совсем,по-этому и интересно мне Ваше героическое прошлое и настоящее.Всего то пара вопросов:
1)Фамилия нач.училища (при Вас)
2)В каком УАП летали и сколько их всего было
3)Ну и матчасть освоенная и облетанная
Только просторы инета шерстить не надо
лично я на подобные вопросы и с просония отвечу.
Вы уж извините,просто сомнения гложут,вот Вы их и развейте,а то на некоторые мои предидущие вопросы Вы не ответили,на некоторые ответили весьма расплывчато и неаргументированно (не в этой ветке)
Хотя подозреваю,что человек Вы весьма не молодой,если у Вас в сослуживцах люди ,летавшие на Ил-28 до 64 года , ходили
Из этого можно и о примерных сроках обучения вывод сделать и о матчасти "освоенной" :D

----------


## Холостяк

F-22..... все не так просто....
Прежде всего следует отметить, что F-22 вобрал в себя наиболее прогрессивные черты истребителей четвертого поколения. Во-первых, это интегральная аэродинамическая компоновка - плавное сопряжение крыла и фюзеляжа, повышающая несущие свойства и позволяющая максимально использовать внутренние объемы (F-16, Су-27, МиГ-29). Прежде всего эта схема продиктована системой "Стелс". Для частичного поглащения и рассеивания при отражении радарного излучения от РЛС противника. Во-вторых, применение РЛС с фазированной антенной решеткой, что дает возможность обстреливать ракетами одновременно несколько целей (МиГ-31). (У нас тоже прицел самолета Су-37 «Терминатор» захватывает порядка 20 воздушных  целей (Ф-16, Ф-15, Ф-18, Ф-22…., С-4…, Сесна…) на разных высотах и скоростях, сопровождает их и производит по ним пуски ракет не только со своих, но и с подвески самолетов напарника или своего звена -  используя дистанционное управление.) В-третьих, увеличение дальности и продолжительности полета на внутреннем запасе топлива без дозаправки (Су-27). На наш Су тоже можно подвесить баки, сровняв при этом число носимой подвески ракетного вооружения с Ф-22, при этом и сравняется дальность полета. В-четвертых, повышение маневренных характеристик путем снижения нагрузки на крыло, роста тяговооруженности и применения электродистанционной системы управления (F-15, F-16, Су-27 и др.). Однако маневренность Су-30МКИ с изменяемым вектором тяги, значительно превосходит по этому параметру Ф-22. В то же время ряд характеристик “Рэптора” качественно отличается от данных перечисленных только что машин. В первую очередь это сверхзвуковая крейсерская скорость полета, достигаемая на бесфорсажных режимах работы СУ, и значительно сниженная заметность для РЛС противника. Далее - высокая маневренность не только на дозвуковых, но и на сверхзвуковых скоростях. Наконец, это высокая вероятность поражения цели без входа в зону боевого соприкосновения. Совокупность этих отличий и дает основания считать F-22 самолетом пятого поколения. При его создании стремление достичь именно таких характеристик стало определяющим при разработке технических требований и задало граничные условия для принятия решений по компоновке как самолета в целом, так и его отдельных систем. Однако требования эти оказались во многом противоречащими друг другу, что вынудило американских конструкторов пойти на ряд компромиссов, некоторые из которых отрицательно сказались на боевых качествах “Рэптора”. 

Стремление достичь сверхзвуковой крейсерской скорости полета неизбежно влечет за собой необходимость значительного снижения сопротивления. Одной из мер, направленных на достижение этой цели, стало размещение подвесного вооружения во внутренних отсеках F-22. Однако это привело к увеличению суммарной площади миделевого сечения самолета по сравнению с вариантом, когда ракеты и бомбы располагаются под крылом на пилонах. Ведь при внутреннем расположении, кроме площади поперечного сечения самого оружия, требуется площадь для увязки его составляющих между собой и с элементами конструкции планера, а также для размещения необходимых приводов и механизмов, обеспечивающих боевое применение. В результате, хотя применение интегральной аэродинамической компоновки позволило снизить лобовую составляющую сопротивления, но из-за увеличения миделя волновая составляющая возросла! Поэтому размеры внутреннего отсека пришлось максимально обжать, оптимизировав его под размещение только узкой номенклатуры ракет “воздух-воздух”, необходимых для решения основной задачи истребителя - завоевания превосходства в воздухе. Все остальные виды боевой нагрузки самолет может нести на внешней подвеске либо на внутренней, если их размеры не превышают размеров отсека. В любом случае размещение оружия далеко от оптимального, и в этом отношении “Рэптор” *уступает всем многофункциональным истребителям четвертого поколения*. 

Кроме того, применение внутренних отсеков вооружения ведет к утяжелению и усложнению конструкции самолета, т.к. приводит к необходимости применения крыла многолонжеронного типа вместо кессонного и к соответствующему увеличению числа силовых шпангоутов. Конструкция последних также отходит от оптимальной из-за необходимости передачи потока сил по криволинейному незамкнутому контуру. Ситуация усугубляется необходимостью максимального снижения площади миделевого сечения фюзеляжа. Причем, вряд ли можно надеяться на уменьшение массы шпангоутов за счет применения композиционных материалов (КМ), т.к. следует учитывать вероятность боевых повреждений и практическое отсутствие возможности ремонта таких конструкций в полевых условиях. КМ можно применять лишь там, где есть возможность быстрой замены отдельных узлов или всего агрегата в целом: в консолях крыла и элементах их механизации, в вертикальном и горизонтальном оперении, створках отсеков вооружения и шасси, крышках люков, обтекателях различного рода и в ряде других узлов. 

Другим средством достижения сверхзвуковой крейсерской скорости является увеличение тяги двигателей на бесфорсажном режиме, так как включение форсажа приводит к радикальному увеличению расхода топлива. Требованию бесфорсажного сверхзвукового полета отвечают двигатели с пониженной степенью двухконтурности. *однако они обладают увеличенным удельным расходом топлива на дозвуковых режимах, на которых в основном происходит боевое маневрирование.* Вот еще одно противоречие, возникающее при создании истребителя пятого поколения. Так что созданный Су-30МКИ и Су-35 более подходит для воздушного боя. И с меньшим расходом топлива на дозвуке и высокой маневренностью вполне по силам один на один сразиться с "Раптором"

Снижение радиолокационной заметности F-22 достигнуто путем значительного уменьшения его эффективной отражающей поверхности. Для этого максимальное количество кромок - передние и задние кромки крыла, оперения, створок отсеков вооружения и шасси, люков и т.п. - сделаны параллельными и имеют не более двух направлений отражения сигналов. Кроме того, максимально ограничено количество поверхностей, пересекающихся под углами, близкими к 90°, чтобы избежать эффекта уголкового отражателя. Однако такая геометрия самолета не может не стать причиной снижения его летных характеристик. В частности, спроектированные в соответствии с этими требованиями воздухозаборники двигателей, у которых кромки не только параллельны между собой и с передней кромкой крыла, но и не образуют прямых углов, выполнены нерегулируемыми. Причина - трудности регулирования воздухозаборника такой конфигурации, сопряженные с существенным усложнением его конструкции. В результате воздухозаборники F-22 снабжены лишь системой перепуска воздуха и оптимизированы только для сверхзвукового крейсерского режима полета, что влечет за собой увеличенные потери на других режимах. *(А ВИГГЕН ЭТО НЕ ЗРЯ ЗАМЕТИЛ)* Таким образом, при маневрировании, когда происходит быстрое изменение скоростного напора, двигатели “Рэптора” работают *в невыгодных условиях*. Уже одно это дает основания усомниться в некоторых заявленных характеристиках. 

Стремление к снижению заметности усиливает противоречия в требованиях, предъявляемых к геометрии крыла условиями сверхзвукового крейсерского полета и маневрирования на дозвуковой скорости. Если для первых требуется крыло тонкого профиля, большой стреловидности и малого размаха, то для второго - наоборот: умеренной стреловидности, большого размаха, с применением высоконесущих профилей. На F-22 компромисс достигнут путем оснащения “сверхзвукового” крыла сильноразвитой адаптивной механизацией -отклоняемым носком, закрылками и флаперонами, повышающими его несущие свойства на дозвуке и маневрировании. При этом ради снижения заметности вся механизация имеет постоянную по размаху хорду, сохраняя тем самым параллельность кромок даже в отклоненном положении, однако профиль крыла в этом случае, особенно в концевых сечениях, изменяется далеко не оптимальным образом. Поэтому, даже несмотря на применение специальной крутки, крыло “Рэптора” *не может обладать такими же высокими несущими свойствами, как, например, крыло Су-27*. 

Лучшие истребители четвертого поколения отличаются неустойчивой аэродинамической компоновкой (когда аэродинамический фокус самолета расположен впереди его центра тяжести), что повышает их маневренные качества на дозвуковых скоростях. Но в момент преодоления звукового барьера фокус самолета интенсивно смещается назад, уменьшая тем самым запас неустойчивости. Чтобы обеспечить необходимую для истребителя пятого поколения маневренность на сверхзвуке, надо еще более повысить степень его продольной статической неустойчивости на дозвуковых скоростях. Решение этой проблемы возможно при использовании отклонения вектора тяги двигателей F-22 для балансировки и изменения его пространственного положения. Все это может на порядок усложнить систему управления самолетом и двигателями. Да и само маневрирование на сверхзвуке с большими перегрузками требует повышенной прочности самолета, а значит, ведет к его дальнейшему утяжелению. 

Тут затронуты лишь некоторые обстоятельства из тех, даже самое поверхностное представление о которых позволяет *трезвее* взглянуть на это чудо американской конструкторской мысли. 

Характеристики самолета F-22:

Год принятия на вооружение - 2003
Размах крыла – 13,56 м
Длина самолета – 18,92 м
Высота самолета – 5,00 м
Площадь крыла – 78,0 м
Масса, кг 
- пустого - 15000
- максимальная взлетная - 27200
Тип двигателя - 2 х ТРДДФ Pratt & Whitney F119-PW-100
Статическая форсированная тяга – 15810 кгс
Максимальная скорость – 2090 км/ч (М=2,0)
Крейсерская скорость – 1570 км/ч (М=1,5)
Практическая дальность - 3000 км
Боевой радиус действия - 1500 км
Практический потолок – до 20000 м
Максимальная эксплуатационная перегрузка - 9
Потребная длина ВПП - 915 м
Экипаж - 1 чел

Вооружение: 

Встроенная 20-мм пушка М61А2 Vulcan c 480 патронами. 
3 внутренних отсека вооружения: 
В режиме воздух-воздух:
в главном отсеке (под фюзеляжем): 6 УР воздух-воздух AIM-120C AMRAAM. и в боковых: по 1 УР воздух-воздух AIM-9 Sidewinder
В режиме воздух-земля:
в главном отсеке (под фюзеляжем): 6 УР воздух-воздух AIM-120C AMRAAM и 2 управляемые 450-кг бомбы GBU-32 JDAM в боковых: по 1 УР воздух-воздух AIM-9 Sidewinder
В роли самолета завоевания превосходства в воздухе:
в главном отсеке (под фюзеляжем): 6 УР воздух-воздух AIM-120C AMRAAM. и в боковых: по 1 УР воздух-воздух AIM-9 Sidewinder На 4 внешних узлах 
4 AIM-120C AMRAAM и 2 2271 л ПТБ 
В роли дальнего истребителя: 
в главном отсеке (под фюзеляжем): 6 УР воздух-воздух AIM-120C AMRAAM. и в боковых: по 1 УР воздух-воздух AIM-9 Sidewinder На 4 внешних узлах 8 AIM-120C AMRAAM и 4 2271 л ПТБ

Вот ссылочка на фото воздушного боя Ф-22 «Раптора» и Ф-18 «Супер Хорнет». Где Ф-22 условно сбит из пушки Ф-18! 
*А ЧЕМ ХУЖЕ НАША ПУШКА Су-35!!!*

http://www.alert5.com/2006/04/fa-18f...own-f-22a.html

http://www.alert5.com/2006/04/fa-18f...2a-update.html


Ф-22 высотное бомбометание(это так для интереса собеседников):

http://www.lockheedmartin.com/wms/fi...11&ti=0&sc=400

Подобное бомбометание давно проводят в ГЛИЦ. Однако для такого бомбометания необходима прекрасная солнечная погода! Прежде всего для прицеливания, подсветки цели лазером. А мы знаем, что при даже дыме (таже система "Штора") на поле боя идет искажение лазера и бомба пролетит мимо, а с такой высоты может попасть и куда подальше... В боевых условиях...Что ждать ясной погоды над Москвой!? Дождутся дорогие американцы! Гитлер вон тоже ждал! Поэтому бомбометание, в боевых условиях, будет очень редко с огромного расстояния.

На данный момент в ВВС 71 из 107 предусмотренных контрактом Ф-22. В настоящее время самолеты распределены по 4 базам:
* (общее) тестирование на АБ Эдвардз;
* разработка тактики на АБ Неллис;
* тренировка летного и обслуживающего персонала на АБ Тиндалл;
* боеготовые Ф-22 1-го авиакрыла в двух эскадрильях на АБ Лэнгли.
.
.
.

----------


## Холостяк

По поводу РС или СР "Черной Птицы"... (Как знаете нет разницы, из истории создания самолета это всем известно) Темку навязывают для сравнения... 
Я знаю одного уважаемого человека который видел этот самолет, как некоторые видят авиатехнику на "Максе", однако он смотрел на этот самолет как специалист. Американцы его близко не пустили, так как к этому самолету можно подходить только по спецдопуску даже самим военнослужащим США.
Пару слов из него "выудить" удалось, но это не в тему форума и секретного ничего нет, но занимательно.

.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> Ну, и что из этого следует?
> 
> 
> Научитесь себя вести. К незнакомым людям на "ты" не обращаются.


С ботаниками, несущими ахинею, "на Вы" - увы, невозможно... 



> Из Ваших сообщений следует, что Вы не имеете понятия о аэродинамике.


 :)  :D  :lol:

----------


## juky-puky

> Вы уж извините, просто сомнения гложут...


- Да ничего страшного, погложут - и перестанут.



> вот Вы их и развейте


- Не хочется, извините...



> а то на некоторые мои предидущие вопросы Вы не ответили,на некоторые ответили весьма расплывчато и неаргументированно (не в этой ветке)


- Не хочется по-другому, извините...



> Хотя подозреваю, что человек Вы весьма не молодой, если у Вас в сослуживцах люди ,летавшие на Ил-28 до 64 года , ходили


- И я даже действительно слетал один разок на По-2, лет в 9-10, в местном аэроклубе, пассажиром...



> Из этого можно и о примерных сроках обучения вывод сделать и о матчасти "освоенной" :D


- Да не забивайте себе голову такими пустяками, как сказал великий поэт В.В.Маяковский: _"Я - поэт. Этим и интересен."_  :D   :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> По поводу РС или СР "Черной Птицы"... (Как знаете нет разницы, из истории создания самолета это всем известно) Темку навязывают для сравнения... 
> Я знаю одного уважаемого человека который видел этот самолет, как некоторые видят авиатехнику на "Максе", однако он смотрел на этот самолет как специалист. Американцы его близко не пустили, так как к этому самолету можно подходить только по спецдопуску даже самим военнослужащим США.
> Пару слов из него "выудить" удалось, но это не в тему форума и секретного ничего нет, но занимательно.
> 
> .


Уже в 86 году ,на ежегодной выставке в Фарнборо,к нему пускали людей,давая заглянуть в кабину(есть видео с этой выставки)
А на Севере отец встречал его пару раз, тысяч на 10-15 выше себя.

----------


## Nazar

> Не хочется по-другому, извините...


Ну на этом и остановимся  :Wink:   :D

----------


## Артём

> По поводу РС или СР "Черной Птицы"... (Как знаете нет разницы, из истории создания самолета это всем известно) Темку навязывают для сравнения... 
> Я знаю одного уважаемого человека который видел этот самолет, как некоторые видят авиатехнику на "Максе", однако он смотрел на этот самолет как специалист. Американцы его близко не пустили, так как к этому самолету можно подходить только по спецдопуску даже самим военнослужащим США.
> Пару слов из него "выудить" удалось, но это не в тему форума и секретного ничего нет, но занимательно.
> 
> .


Видел я этот самолет и даже трогал руками :). В 1995-м в музее при базе Warner Robins под городом Мэйкон, штат Джорджия. Поскольку был я тогда в весьма нежном возрасте, запомнилось мне всего две вещи: необычный внешний вид и, что самое удивительное (это я потом, через несколько лет только понял) - фактура обшивки. Она весьма и весьма ШЕРШАВАЯ - примерно как наждачная шкурка (далеко не "нулёвка"). Вот интересно, это-то зачем?? Как это соотносится с требованиями аэродинамики?

Что касается жуткой секретности, то могу special for Федор Моисеевич, приложить попозже отснятые тогда "Сменой-8М" :) кадры :). Спецдопуска у меня не спросили :)))

----------


## juky-puky

> При его создании стремление достичь именно таких характеристик стало определяющим при разработке технических требований и задало граничные условия для принятия решений по компоновке как самолета в целом, так и его отдельных систем. Однако требования эти оказались во многом противоречащими друг другу, что вынудило американских конструкторов пойти на ряд компромиссов, *некоторые из которых отрицательно сказались на боевых качествах “Рэптора”.* 
> 
> Стремление достичь сверхзвуковой крейсерской скорости полета неизбежно влечет за собой необходимость значительного снижения сопротивления. Одной из мер, направленных на достижение этой цели, стало размещение подвесного вооружения во внутренних отсеках F-22. *Однако это привело к увеличению суммарной площади миделевого сечения самолета по сравнению с вариантом, когда ракеты и бомбы располагаются под крылом на пилонах.* Ведь при внутреннем расположении, кроме площади поперечного сечения самого оружия, требуется площадь для увязки его составляющих между собой и с элементами конструкции планера, а также для размещения необходимых приводов и механизмов, обеспечивающих боевое применение. В результате, хотя применение интегральной аэродинамической компоновки позволило снизить лобовую составляющую сопротивления, но из-за увеличения миделя волновая составляющая возросла!


- Автор статьи, которую Вы цитируете, либо не знал, либо забыл, что *сечение миделя F-22 меньше (!) сечения миделя Су-27 и его клонов!*



> Поэтому размеры внутреннего отсека пришлось максимально обжать, оптимизировав его под размещение только узкой номенклатуры ракет “воздух-воздух”, необходимых для решения основной задачи истребителя - завоевания превосходства в воздухе. Все остальные виды боевой нагрузки самолет может нести на внешней подвеске либо на внутренней, если их размеры не превышают размеров отсека.


- И это - совершенно прекрасный компромисс.



> В любом случае размещение оружия далеко от оптимального, и в этом отношении “Рэптор” *уступает всем многофункциональным истребителям четвертого поколения*.


- А вот это - *полная и абсолютная тупая херня.*



> Кроме того, применение внутренних отсеков вооружения ведет к утяжелению и усложнению конструкции самолета, т.к. приводит к необходимости применения крыла многолонжеронного типа вместо кессонного и к соответствующему увеличению числа силовых шпангоутов.


- Что поделаешь - за всё приходится платить.



> Конструкция последних также отходит от оптимальной из-за необходимости передачи потока сил по криволинейному незамкнутому контуру. Ситуация усугубляется необходимостью максимального снижения площади миделевого сечения фюзеляжа. Причем, вряд ли можно надеяться на уменьшение массы шпангоутов за счет применения композиционных материалов (КМ), т.к. следует учитывать вероятность боевых повреждений и практическое отсутствие возможности ремонта таких конструкций в полевых условиях.


- А теперь, прочитав все эти ужасы и наговоры, от скуки и любопытства сравните *вес пустого* Су-30МКИ и *вес пустого* F-22, а затем максимальный взлётный вес того и другого:
вес пустого "оптимального" Су-30КН - 19.5 т, максимальный Су-30МКИ - 34.5 т.
вес пустого "неоптимального" F-22 - 14.3 т, максимальный - 36.3 т



> КМ можно применять лишь там, где есть возможность быстрой замены отдельных узлов или всего агрегата в целом: в консолях крыла и элементах их механизации, в вертикальном и горизонтальном оперении, створках отсеков вооружения и шасси, крышках люков, обтекателях различного рода и в ряде других узлов.


- И опять же: осталось только сравнить процент композиционных материалов  в F-22: *39*% Titanium, *24*% Composite, *16*% Aluminum, *1*% Thermo-plastic.
 и в Су-30МКИ - сколько?



> Другим средством достижения сверхзвуковой крейсерской скорости является увеличение тяги двигателей на бесфорсажном режиме, так как включение форсажа приводит к радикальному увеличению расхода топлива. Требованию бесфорсажного сверхзвукового полета отвечают двигатели с пониженной степенью двухконтурности. *однако они обладают увеличенным удельным расходом топлива на дозвуковых режимах, на которых в основном происходит боевое маневрирование.* Вот еще одно противоречие, возникающее при создании истребителя пятого поколения. Так что созданный Су-30МКИ и Су-35 более подходит для воздушного боя. И с меньшим расходом топлива на дозвуке и высокой маневренностью вполне по силам один на один сразиться с "Раптором"


- А не надо говорить о двигателях "вообще". Есть конкретный двигатель АЛ-31Ф и есть конкретный двигатель F119-PW-110. Нужно  сравнить конкретные данные удельного расхода топлива на максимальном режиме и на максималтном форсаже. Потому, что автор откуда Вы переписали вышеприведённый абсац не соображает, что в БВБ хоть пилотирование идёт, как правило, на М<1, но поскольку перегрузки (а следовательно и сопротивление самолёта) очень велики, то форсаж практически не выключается там. И только профан может заявить, что БВБ ведут в основном на максимале и кто имеет более экономичный двигатель на максимале - имеет несомненные преимущества.  *Автор спутал сдуру манёвренный БВБ с горизонтальным полётом...*  :twisted: 



> Снижение радиолокационной заметности F-22 достигнуто путем значительного уменьшения его эффективной отражающей поверхности. Для этого максимальное количество кромок - передние и задние кромки крыла, оперения, створок отсеков вооружения и шасси, люков и т.п. - сделаны параллельными и имеют не более двух направлений отражения сигналов. Кроме того, максимально ограничено количество поверхностей, пересекающихся под углами, близкими к 90°, чтобы избежать эффекта уголкового отражателя. Однако такая геометрия самолета не может не стать причиной снижения его летных характеристик. В частности, спроектированные в соответствии с этими требованиями воздухозаборники двигателей, у которых кромки не только параллельны между собой и с передней кромкой крыла, но и не образуют прямых углов, выполнены нерегулируемыми. Причина - трудности регулирования воздухозаборника такой конфигурации, сопряженные с существенным усложнением его конструкции. В результате воздухозаборники F-22 снабжены лишь системой перепуска воздуха и оптимизированы только для сверхзвукового крейсерского режима полета, что влечет за собой увеличенные потери на других режимах. *(А ВИГГЕН ЭТО НЕ ЗРЯ ЗАМЕТИЛ)* Таким образом, при маневрировании, когда происходит быстрое изменение скоростного напора, двигатели “Рэптора” работают *в невыгодных условиях*.


- "Я _уею, дорогая редакция! - пишет нам семилетняя девочка..."
"В невыгодных условиях" - *как это практически сказывается на работе двигателя на всех остальных режимах?  Что происходит с двигателем?* 



> Уже одно это дает основания усомниться в некоторых заявленных характеристиках.


- А вот тут умные мужики ни фига не сомневаются в этом двигателе, говорят: "Эх, вот бы нам такой, да где ж возьмёшь?!"  :D 
http://engine.avias.com/issues/30/page18.html



> Стремление к снижению заметности усиливает противоречия в требованиях, предъявляемых к геометрии крыла условиями сверхзвукового крейсерского полета и маневрирования на дозвуковой скорости. Если для первых требуется крыло тонкого профиля, большой стреловидности и малого размаха, то для второго - наоборот: умеренной стреловидности, большого размаха, с применением высоконесущих профилей. На F-22 компромисс достигнут путем оснащения “сверхзвукового” крыла сильноразвитой адаптивной механизацией -отклоняемым носком, закрылками и флаперонами, повышающими его несущие свойства на дозвуке и маневрировании. При этом ради снижения заметности вся механизация имеет постоянную по размаху хорду, сохраняя тем самым параллельность кромок даже в отклоненном положении, однако профиль крыла в этом случае, особенно в концевых сечениях, изменяется далеко не оптимальным образом. Поэтому, даже несмотря на применение специальной крутки, крыло “Рэптора” *не может обладать такими же высокими несущими свойствами, как, например, крыло Су-27*.


- *И какой же из этого следует практический вывод?*  :Wink:  



> Тут затронуты лишь некоторые обстоятельства из тех, даже самое поверхностное представление о которых позволяет *трезвее* взглянуть на это чудо американской конструкторской мысли.


- Нужно просто перечитать ещё раз басню дедушки Крылова "Лиса и виноград".



> Подобное бомбометание давно проводят в ГЛИЦ. Однако для такого бомбометания необходима прекрасная солнечная погода! Прежде всего для прицеливания, подсветки цели лазером. А мы знаем, что при даже дыме (таже система "Штора") на поле боя идет искажение лазера и бомба пролетит мимо, а с такой высоты может попасть и куда подальше... В боевых условиях...Что ждать ясной погоды над Москвой!? Дождутся дорогие американцы! Гитлер вон тоже ждал! Поэтому бомбометание, в боевых условиях, будет очень редко с огромного расстояния.


- Способы наведения УАБ не ограничиваются только подсветкой лазерным лучом. Есть ещё телевизионные и есть ещё по GPS.

----------


## Артём

"...но поскольку перегрузки (а следовательно и сопротивление самолёта) очень велики...". Гыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыы :). А сопротивление от перегрузок зависит, да :)? Жуки, сдается мне, что вы такой же летчик, как и Холостяк ;).

----------


## juky-puky

> "...но поскольку перегрузки (а следовательно и сопротивление самолёта) очень велики...". Гыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыы :). *А сопротивление от перегрузок зависит, да* :)? Жуки, сдается мне, что вы такой же летчик, как и Холостяк ;).


- А Вы-то и не знали?!   :twisted: 
Эх, Вы, бедолага...  :oops: 
*Такую элементарщину должен, обязан знать каждый, кто выходит на авиационный форум и начинает что-то из себя пытаться изображать...*  :roll:

Извинения принимаются...   :Wink:

----------


## Артём

> Сообщение от Artem
> 
> "...но поскольку перегрузки (а следовательно и сопротивление самолёта) очень велики...". Гыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыы :). *А сопротивление от перегрузок зависит, да* :)? Жуки, сдается мне, что вы такой же летчик, как и Холостяк ;).
> 
> 
> - А Вы-то и не знали?!   :twisted: 
> Эх, Вы, бедолага...  :oops: 
> *Такую элементарщину должен, обязан знать каждый, кто выходит на авиационный форум и начинает что-то из себя пытаться изображать...*  :roll:
> 
> Извинения принимаются...


Жуки, ну раз у вас по-прежнему пальцы веером :), то расскажите нам, как это корабли на орбите маневрируют с перегрузками и полном при этом отсутствии сопротивления ;)? А советы потом продолжите раздавать ;)

----------


## juky-puky

> Жуки, ну раз у вас по-прежнему пальцы веером :), то расскажите нам, как это корабли на орбите маневрируют с перегрузками и полном при этом отсутствии сопротивления ;)? А советы потом продолжите раздавать ;)


- При чём здесь "корабли на орбите" и городская баня? 
Речь идёт о возрастании аэродинамического сопротивления самолёта при увеличении нормальной перегрузки, вызванной увеличением подъёмной (аэродинамической же) силы.

Извинения по-прежнему всё ещё принимаются.  :twisted:

----------


## Артём

> Сообщение от Artem
> 
> Жуки, ну раз у вас по-прежнему пальцы веером :), то расскажите нам, как это корабли на орбите маневрируют с перегрузками и полном при этом отсутствии сопротивления ;)? А советы потом продолжите раздавать ;)
> 
> 
> - При чём здесь "корабли на орбите" и городская баня? 
> Речь идёт о возрастании аэродинамического сопротивления самолёта при увеличении нормальной перегрузки, вызванной увеличением подъёмной (аэродинамической же) силы.
> 
> Извинения по-прежнему всё ещё принимаются.  :twisted:


У вас, Жуки, специальность если и летчик, то точно МИНУС инженер. Вы физику даже в школе не учили :). Ни перегрузка, ни подъемная сила к сопротивлению НИКАКОГО отношения не имеют :). Сопротивление зависит от скорости воздушного потока, площади сечения миделя, площади омываемой воздушным потоком поверхности ЛА, качества обработки поверхности обшивки. Вот и ВСЕ ПЕРВИЧНЫЕ ФАКТОРЫ. Всё остальное - лишь их производные ;). Так что идите читать школьный курс физики. И подумайте, причем тут корабли на орбите, чайник вы наш крылатый ;).

----------


## Nazar

Так свои пару копеек вставлю,а Вы уж разбирайтесь кто прав
1)Аэродинамическое сопротивление является одной из составляющих аэродинамической силы
2)Зависит Аэродинамическое сопротивление  от формы и размеров тела, ориентации его относительно направления скорости, значения скорости, а также от свойств и состояния среды, в которой происходит движение

----------


## juky-puky

> У вас, Жуки, специальность если и летчик, то точно МИНУС инженер. Вы физику даже в школе не учили :). Ни перегрузка, ни подъемная сила к сопротивлению НИКАКОГО отношения не имеют :). Сопротивление зависит от скорости воздушного потока, площади сечения миделя, площади омываемой воздушным потоком поверхности ЛА, качества обработки поверхности обшивки. Вот и ВСЕ ПЕРВИЧНЫЕ ФАКТОРЫ. Всё остальное - лишь их производные ;). Так что идите читать школьный курс физики. И подумайте, причем тут корабли на орбите, чайник вы наш крылатый ;).


- Артём, есть такой афоризм: _"ошибиться может каждый, но только дурак упорствует в ошибке"_.
Чтобы Вам не оказться очередным дураком (тут уже начинает очередь маленькая выстраиваться, а Игорь куда-то ушёл  :) ) - Вы, без лишней спешки, опросите по-быстрому, используя доступные средства связи - телефон, интернет - опросите по этому вопросу всех знакомых, имеющих отношение к авиации, *но лучше всё-таки лётчиков*. 
А пока они соображают - постройте схему сил на вираже - с креном 60 градусов (ny=2), 75.5 градусов (ny=4), 80 градусов (ny=6), 84 градуса (ny=9). И подумайте: *одинаковый ли будет на одной и той же скорости на с разными углами крена коэффициент подъёмной силы и одинаковый ли будет, если посмотреть по поляре, соответсвующий этому коэффициенту подъёмной силы коэффициент сопротиления?*  :Wink:  

Извинения по-прежнему всё ещё принимаются.

----------


## juky-puky

> Так свои пару копеек вставлю,а Вы уж разбирайтесь кто прав
> 1)Аэродинамическое сопротивление является одной из составляющих аэродинамической силы
> 2)Зависит Аэродинамическое сопротивление  от формы и размеров тела, ориентации его относительно направления скорости, значения скорости, а также от свойств и состояния среды, в которой происходит движение


- Вот как раз Вам время спросить папу: влияет ли перегрузка при манёвре (самом простейшем - на вираже) на сопротивление самолёта?  :twisted:

----------


## Артём

И снова Жуки отписал кучу ненужных слов :). При маневрировании, уважаемый, сопротивление возрастает не вследствие нарастания перегрузки, а вследствие увеличения угла атаки и, соответственно, увеличения площади, на которую действует воздушный поток (т.е. нормальная составляющая скорости потока по отношению к поверхности ЛА увеличивается). 

Примерьте афоризм насчет дурака на себя и, в третий раз прошу вас, задумайтесь, как это в космосе так странно получается: сопротивления нет, а перегрузки - есть. В вашу логику сей факт не вписывается :))).

----------


## juky-puky

> И снова Жуки отписал кучу ненужных слов :).


- Перечитайте Ваш пост от *11:52 am* и проанализируйте Ваше:
*Гыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыы  :) . А сопротивление от перегрузок зависит, да  :) ?*

----------


## Артём

> Сообщение от Artem
> 
> И снова Жуки отписал кучу ненужных слов :).
> 
> 
> - Перечитайте Ваш пост от *11:52 am* и проанализируйте Ваше:
> *Гыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыы  :) . А сопротивление от перегрузок зависит, да  :) ?*


Прочитал. Проанализировал. Теперь прочитайте вот это ваше: "...но поскольку перегрузки (а следовательно и сопротивление самолёта) очень велики...". Проанализируйте. Видите, разницы нет - всё ваши слова. Вы, Жуки, в своём перманентном желании объявить всех идиотами будьте впредь осторожнее ;). P.S. И физику-то школьную перечитайте, рекомендую :). Ибо если в каком-нибудь вашем наставлении прописано, что сопротивление зависит от перегрузки, так это токмо ради того, чтоб вы, летчик-минус-инженер, в полёте себе голову не ломали и тупо контролировали перегрузку по акселерометру, у вас в кабине установленному :). А вот на досуге можете и физическим смыслом вещей поинтересоваться ;)

----------


## Nazar

> - Вот как раз Вам время спросить папу: влияет ли перегрузка при манёвре (самом простейшем - на вираже) на сопротивление самолёта?  :twisted:


В данном вопросе,его совет мне пока не требуется и рожицы такие страшные корчить не стоит.

----------


## Nazar

Cейчас начнет "включаться" правило 98% правоты

----------


## juky-puky

> Прочитал. Проанализировал. Теперь прочитайте вот это ваше: "...но поскольку перегрузки (а следовательно и сопротивление самолёта) очень велики...". Проанализируйте. Видите, разницы нет - всё ваши слова. Вы, Жуки, в своём перманентном желании объявить всех идиотами будьте впредь осторожнее ;). P.S. И физику-то школьную перечитайте, рекомендую :). Ибо если в каком-нибудь вашем наставлении прописано, что сопротивление зависит от перегрузки, так это токмо ради того, чтоб вы, летчик-минус-инженер, в полёте себе голову не ломали и тупо контролировали перегрузку по акселерометру, у вас в кабине установленному :). А вот на досуге можете и физическим смыслом вещей поинтересоваться ;)


- Ну, тогда любезный Артём, простенький примерчик: летят два однотипных самолёта, в горизонтальном полёте, равномерно и прямолинейно, рядом, на одной и той же скорости, вес одного самолёта в полтора раза больше веса другого самолёта.
Будут ли одинаковыми для этих самолётов подъёмная сила *Y* и сила сопротивления *Q*? 
Или, иными словами: *зависит ли Y и Q от текущего веса самолёта?*

----------


## timsz

> И физику-то школьную перечитайте, рекомендую :).


Лучше сразу ссылочку, потому что нет там такого нефига.

А расчетчики действительно любят все через перегрузку выражать. Я нефига в таком подходе не понимаю, но спорить с умными книжками как-то не очень мудро.

А так, вы бы опредились сначала с тем, как перегрузка считается. ;)

----------


## Артём

> Cейчас начнет "включаться" правило 98% правоты


Дай бог, чтоб не включилось правило максимальной или, того хуже, форсажной правоты ;). А то порушит нас скоростным напором-то ;)

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> - Вот как раз Вам время спросить папу: влияет ли перегрузка при манёвре (самом простейшем - на вираже) на сопротивление самолёта?  :twisted:
> 
> 
> В данном вопросе,его совет мне пока не требуется


- Тогда что же Вы не ответите на него?



> и рожицы такие страшные корчить не стоит.


- Рожица - улыбающаяся...  :)

----------


## Nazar

> [- Тогда что же Вы не ответите на него?
> - Рожица - улыбающаяся...  :)


так вроде я ,в Ваш с Артемом спор, со своим мнением не лез и мне этот вопрос никто не задовал,в данном случае мне интересно как этот вопрос разрешиться. :roll: 
А с рожицей-теперь другое дело :D

----------


## Артём

> Сообщение от Artem
> 
> Прочитал. Проанализировал. Теперь прочитайте вот это ваше: "...но поскольку перегрузки (а следовательно и сопротивление самолёта) очень велики...". Проанализируйте. Видите, разницы нет - всё ваши слова. Вы, Жуки, в своём перманентном желании объявить всех идиотами будьте впредь осторожнее ;). P.S. И физику-то школьную перечитайте, рекомендую :). Ибо если в каком-нибудь вашем наставлении прописано, что сопротивление зависит от перегрузки, так это токмо ради того, чтоб вы, летчик-минус-инженер, в полёте себе голову не ломали и тупо контролировали перегрузку по акселерометру, у вас в кабине установленному :). А вот на досуге можете и физическим смыслом вещей поинтересоваться ;)
> 
> 
> - Ну, тогда любезный Артём, простенький примерчик: летят два однотипных самолёта, в горизонтальном полёте, равномерно и прямолинейно, рядом, на одной и той же скорости, вес одного самолёта в полтора раза больше веса другого самолёта.
> Будут ли одинаковыми для этих самолётов подъёмная сила *Y* и сила сопротивления *Q*? 
> Или, иными словами: *зависит ли Y и Q от текущего веса самолёта?*


И подъемная сила, и сила сопротивления для этих самолетов будут разными: подъемная сила засчет того, что необходимо уравновесить два разных веса, сопротивление - за счет разного угла атаки, поскольку больше тут нечем, кроме него, организовать более тяжелому ЛА потребную ему большую подъемную силу. Но что самое забавное, перегрузка при этом будет для них одинаковая - 1G: полет-то у обоих прямолинейный равномерный :).  Опять выходит, что не зависит от перегрузки сопротивление. Опять вы в луже, Жуки - ну что такое, ей-богу :)?  

timsz, я спорю не с книжками - в них всё верно, я спорю с Жуки-Пуки, который за задолбленными в училище (если он и вправду летчик :)) формулировками и формулами упускает понимание физического смысла :).

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Artem
> 
> ...


- Итак, милейший Артём, Вы согласны с тем, что Су потребн. = f(G)? (А куда ж Вы, на фиг, денетесь!)
И Вы согласны с тем, что для любого самолёта  Сх = f(Cy)?  
Следовательно, Вы не можете не согласиться, что Сх=f(G)? 

Мы пока рассматриваем прямолинейный горизонтальный полёт, с ny=1, просто меняем самолёту вес, например: Ту-95 взлетел с пустыми баками, а потом залил от заправщиков ещё 70 тонн топлива...

*Возражения  к вышесказанному - есть?*

----------


## игорь

Юкки писал-
Чтобы Вам не оказться очередным дураком (тут уже начинает очередь маленькая выстраиваться, а Игорь куда-то ушёл  :) ) 

И вот тут я и не понял-
я чего из очереди дураков ушел???

 :shock:  :shock: 
Дак я в нее и не становился :P

----------


## Артём

Вот, Жуки! Браво! Наконец-то вы дошли до смысла моей записи от 12:14 p.m. :). Перечитываем внимательно про ПЕРВИЧНЫЕ факторы и ПРОИЗВОДНЫЕ :).

Игорь, вы в неё не становились, верно. Это вас Жуки туда поставил, как и всех остальных :)))

----------


## juky-puky

> Юкки писал-
> Чтобы Вам не оказться очередным дураком (тут уже начинает очередь маленькая выстраиваться, а Игорь куда-то ушёл  :) ) 
> 
> И вот тут я и не понял-
> я чего из очереди дураков ушел???
> 
>  :shock:  :shock: 
> Дак я в нее и не становился :P


- Нет, Игорь, Боже упаси! Вы-то мне как раз как умный нужны...  :D

----------


## juky-puky

> Вот, Жуки! Браво! Наконец-то вы дошли до смысла моей записи от 12:14 p.m. :). Перечитываем внимательно про ПЕРВИЧНЫЕ факторы и ПРОИЗВОДНЫЕ :).


- Итак, *возражения есть или нет?*



> Игорь, вы в неё не становились, верно. Это вас Жуки туда поставил, как и всех остальных :)))


- Не надо сказок, - Игорю в вашей очереди ботаников совершенно нечего делать...  :lol: 
Нам просто нужен ещё кто-то из лётчиков - арбитраж, консультации и т.п..

----------


## игорь

а мы сидим на вертушках на полянке и ждем когда у всех кончатся боеприпасы
во тогда взлетим над лесом и................. :lol:

----------


## juky-puky

> а мы сидим на вертушках на полянке и ждем когда у всех кончатся боеприпасы
> во тогда взлетим над лесом и................. :lol:


- Так Вы не Ейское заканчивали...  Значит, я Вас спутал с другим Игорем, сорри...  :)  
Хм.  Тогда, может быть, Вам будет нас немножко проблематично рассудить...  :roll:

----------


## Артём

[quote="juky-puky"]


> Вот, Жуки! Браво! Наконец-то вы дошли до смысла моей записи от 12:14 p.m. :). Перечитываем внимательно про ПЕРВИЧНЫЕ факторы и ПРОИЗВОДНЫЕ :).


- Итак, *возражения есть или нет?*


Есть возражения, есть :). Если провести аналогию, то вы утверждаете, будто Берлиоз умер оттого, что трамвай тяжёлый, а я - оттого, что ему голову отрезало :). Зрите в корень, Жуки, и будет вам счастие ;)

----------


## juky-puky

> Есть возражения, есть :). Если провести аналогию, то вы утверждаете, будто Берлиоз умер оттого, что трамвай тяжёлый, а я - оттого, что ему голову отрезало :). Зрите в корень, Жуки, и будет вам счастие ;)


- Пожалуйста - конкретно и по существу. 
Неужели Вы решили пустым трёпом отделаться?

----------


## игорь

Юкки!!
у меня на аватаре конкретно написано мое первое место службы
а заканчивал я МАИ
а еще 15 лет строил Су и Миги(военпредом)
Комсомольск-Москва(ОКБ Су)-Луховицы
но вступать в дебаты не буду не по слабости своих познаний :shock: 

а то еще для обсуждения=
чтобы утопить Инвинсибл надо было 30 Ту-16
(Назар подтвердит)

----------


## juky-puky

> Юкки!!
> у меня на аватаре конкретно написано мое первое место службы
> а заканчивал я МАИ
> а еще 15 лет строил Су и Миги(военпредом)
> Комсомольск-Москва(ОКБ Су)-Луховицы
> но вступать в дебаты не буду не по слабости своих познаний :shock:


- Вот непруха...  :( 



> а то еще для обсуждения=
> чтобы утопить Инвинсибл надо было 30 Ту-16
> (Назар подтвердит)


- Мне больше одной темы не "увезти" по времени...   :)

----------


## Артём

> Сообщение от Artem
> 
> Есть возражения, есть :). Если провести аналогию, то вы утверждаете, будто Берлиоз умер оттого, что трамвай тяжёлый, а я - оттого, что ему голову отрезало :). Зрите в корень, Жуки, и будет вам счастие ;)
> 
> 
> - Пожалуйста - конкретно и по существу. 
> Неужели Вы решили пустым трёпом отделаться?


Всё предельно по существу. Вот вам даже и Назар сообщил:



> 2)Зависит Аэродинамическое сопротивление  от формы и размеров тела, ориентации его относительно направления скорости, значения скорости, а также от свойств и состояния среды, в которой происходит движение


У вас, ЖУки, беда с причинно-следственными связями. 
От веса ЛА сопротивление воздуха НЕ ЗАВИСИТ :). То, что вы пытаетесь сказать, звучит так: оно зависит от УГЛА АТАКИ.

P.S. И только уважение к аудиториии вебмастеру данного сайта не позволяет мне сообщить вам, куда вам следовало бы засунуть ваш апломб.

----------


## Артём

Прилагаю упомянутые выше фотографии из Warner Robins AB. Всё-таки, зачем такое покрытие шершавое у SR-71? Неужели не было аналогичного прочного и термостойкого материала с более гладкой поверхностью?

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Artem
> 
> ...


- Вы, дружок, совершенно напрасно пытаетесь спровоцировать меня на ответную "любезность" и таким образом ускользнуть. Не выйдет.  :twisted: 

1) Кам мы уже выяснили на примере двух летящих в горизонтальном полёте с одинаковой скоростью однотипных самолётов, имеющих различный полётный вес, для самолёта с б*о*льшим полётным весом *G* требуется б*о*льшая подъёмная сила *Y*.

2) Для обеспечения большей подъёмной силы требуется больший коэффициент подъёмной силы, реализуемый на большем угле атаки, при всех остальных значениях, остающихся постоянными:

То есть: *коэффициент подъёмной силы есть прямая функция от веса самолёта.* Чем больше вес - тем больше требуется Су.

3) Есть поляра самолёта, *однозначно* связывающая коэффициент подъёмной силы с коэффициентом сопротивления:

Чем больше вес, тем больше требуется Су и тем больше получается Сх.

4) Есть формула сопротивления, подобная формуле подъёмной силе, где этот коэффициент сопротивления является главной переменной в нашем случае,  всё остальное у нас без изменений: высота, - т.е. плотность воздуха, скорость, - т.е. скоростной напор, а так же геометрические размеры, меняется только вес самолёта.
Чем больше вес, тем больше потребный Су и тем больше получается Сх, и тем больше сила сопротивления, тем, естественно, больше потребная тяга двигателей для её парирования.

5) Мы рассмотрели случай при перегрузке ny=1 (равномерный горизонтальный полёт). Теперь давайте вспомним, что же такое *вес*?  
Масса — (лат. massa — глыба, ком, кусок) это одна из основных характеристик материи, определяющая её инерционные и гравитационные свойства (физический энциклопедический словарь, М., Советская энциклопедия, 1983).

Вес — это сила, действующая на опору или подвес. То есть для тела, лежащего на подставке, вес (P) равен силе тяжести, то есть произведению массы тела (m) на ускорение свободного падения (g):

*P = mg*

Что же такое перегрузка? Это величина, показывающая, во сколько раз ускорение, действующее на тело (на самолёт, со всем его содержимым) больше ускорения свободного падения *g*.
*n=a/g*.  Поскольку нас интересует перегрузка нормальная, по оси Y, то мы рассматриваем её составляющую по этой оси, *n*y.

6) Мы выяснили, что сила сопротивления напрямую зависит от полётного веса данного конкретного летательного аппарата - чем больше полётный вес, тем больше будет сила сопротивления самолёта.
Рассмотрим, как меняется вес самолёта при выполнении им какого-то манёвра - в простейшем случае правильного виража. 
Нормальная перегрузка на вираже будет определяться по формуле:
единица, делённая на косинус угла крена. 
И вес самолёта на вираже будет равен весу его при ny=1, умноженный на величину перегрузки.  
Поэтому самолёт Су-30, весом в 24 тонны, выполняющий вираж с ny=9 (крен ~84 градуса), будет весить 24*9=216 тонн.  Подъёмная сила будет так же 216 тонн,  потребное увеличесние Су неизбежно приведёт к очень значительному увеличению Сх  (см. поляру) т.е.  к большому росту силы сопротивления.

О чём и было сказано в самом начале: *"...но поскольку перегрузки (а следовательно и сопротивление самолёта) очень велики...". * 

*Сопротивление самолёта при манёврах напрямую зависит от перегрузки на этих манёврах.*

----------


## Nazar

> Прилагаю упомянутые выше фотографии из Warner Robins AB. Всё-таки, зачем такое покрытие шершавое у SR-71? Неужели не было аналогичного прочного и термостойкого материала с более гладкой поверхностью?


Краска,которой он окрашен, у него такую структуру имеет

----------


## Артём

> Сообщение от Artem
> 
> Прилагаю упомянутые выше фотографии из Warner Robins AB. Всё-таки, зачем такое покрытие шершавое у SR-71? Неужели не было аналогичного прочного и термостойкого материала с более гладкой поверхностью?
> 
> 
> Краска,которой он окрашен, у него такую структуру имеет


Хм, краска??? Если это просто краска, там слой должен быть ломовейшей толщины  :shock: . Может, они уже тогда, в 60-х, пытались радиопоглощающее покрытие сделать? В любом случае, с такой шероховатостью и за М=3 летать - это ж какие движки нужны...

----------


## Артём

[quote="juky-puky"][quote="Artem"][quote="juky-puky"]


> *Сопротивление самолёта при манёврах напрямую зависит от перегрузки на этих манёврах.*


О! Жуки, вы проделали большую работу по переносу информации из учебника аэродинамики на форум, многие скажут вам спасибо :). Тем не менее, вы спорите сам с собой - содержательная часть моих сообщений закончилась в посте 12.14 p.m, *и от высказанного там я не отказываюсь (причём, заметьте, это нисколько не противоречит приведённым вами данным).* Всё остальное время я пытался притормозить фонтан вашего красноречия :).

----------


## Nazar

> Хм, краска??? Если это просто краска, там слой должен быть ломовейшей толщины  :shock: . Может, они уже тогда, в 60-х, пытались радиопоглощающее покрытие сделать? В любом случае, с такой шероховатостью и за М=3 летать - это ж какие движки нужны...


Я не знаю всех тонкостей этой краски,но в журнале по SR-71 написано примерно следующее "краска имеет в своем составе шарикообразные частицы...,"

----------


## juky-puky

> Тем не менее, вы спорите сам с собой - содержательная часть моих сообщений закончилась в посте 12.14 p.m


- Эта часть у Вас и не начиналась... :twisted: 



> и от высказанного там я не отказываюсь (причём, заметьте, это нисколько не противоречит приведённым вами данным).


- Вы же тут, голубчик, не один. И отвечая вроде как бы Вам, я ведь пишу не только для Вас.   :Wink:  



> Всё остальное время я пытался притормозить фонтан вашего красноречия :).


- Я пытался быть возможно более лаконичен - просто я не знал, какая бездна непонимания передо мной разверзнется...  :twisted:

----------


## Артём

[quote="Nazar"]


> Я не знаю всех тонкостей этой краски,но в журнале по SR-71 написано примерно следующее "краска имеет в своем составе шарикообразные частицы...,"


Наверное, радиопоглощающий порошок замешали в краску... а про размер частиц что-нибудь сказано? 

Жуки - вы в своём демагогическом репертуаре. Всё, без комментариев.

----------


## Viggen

> Наверное, радиопоглощающий порошок замешали в краску... а про размер частиц что-нибудь сказано?


Нда... А хотя бы Интернет порыть?

"Iron ball paint (paint based on iron carbonyl) a type of paint used for stealth surface coating.

The paint absorbs RF energy in the particular wavelength used by primary RADAR.

Chemical formula: C5FeO5 / Fe(CO)5 

Molecular mass: 195.9 g/mol 

Apparent density: 76.87 g/cmc

Molecular structure: An Iron atom surrounded by 5 carbon monoxide structures (it takes a ball-like shape, hence the name)

Melting point: 1536° C

Hardness: 82-100 HB

It is obained by carbonyl decomposition process and may have traces of carbon, oxygen and nitrogen

            The substance (iron carbonyl) is also used as a catalyst and in medicine as an iron suppliment however it is toxic. 

            The painting of the F-117 is done by industrial robots however the F-117 is covered in tiles glued to the fuselage and the remaining gaps filled with iron ball paint.

            This type of coating converts the radar wave energy into heat (by molecular oscilations) the heat is then transfered to the aircraft and dissipated. It is the exact same principle by wich water is heated in the microwave oven (radar uses microwaves)."

----------


## Артём

2 Viggen: благодарю, очень любопытно. Как профессиональный химик, позволю себе некоторые комментарии к приведенному.

"Iron ball paint (paint based on iron carbonyl) a type of paint used for stealth surface coating.

Верно, сплошной проводник (металл) экранирует электромагнитные поля, однако в случае порошкового металла в изолирующей матрице для оценки проводимости такого композита используется понятие порога перколяции. Чем он выше, тем меньше будет экранирующая способность покрытия. Вот бы узнать, какой он ;). Без этого ценность информации =0; можно лишь предположить, что железо используется по причине его дешевизны.

Chemical formula: C5FeO5 / Fe(CO)5 

Здравствуйте! Это ж пентакарбонил железа (ПКЖ). Штука очень токсичная, и, что самое забавное, ЖИДКАЯ. Агрегатное состояние у неё такое. Вы всё ещё доверяете источнику :)? Более того, могу сообщить, что ПКЖ крайне нестабилен на свету и крайне болезненно реагирует на атмосферную влагу - просто-напросто гидролизуется. С такой красочкой не полетаешь особо :). Вот что действительно может быть замешано в краску, так это так называемое карбонильное железо - особо чистое порошковое железо, получаемое из ПКЖ термическим разложением оного в вакууме. 


Molecular mass: 195.9 g/mol 

Это для ПКЖ приведено! Жидкого ;)

Apparent density: 76.87 g/cmc

А это уже плотность МЕТАЛЛИЧЕСКОГО  железа, причем с ошибкой на порядок :)))). У ПКЖ плотность не дотягивает до полутора грамм на кубик. Вы всё ещё верите источнику :)?

Molecular structure: An Iron atom surrounded by 5 carbon monoxide structures (it takes a ball-like shape, hence the name)

Это опять про ПКЖ! Пояснение происхождения названия крайне забавно, особенно если вспомнить, что никакими balls'ами тут и не пахнет. Эта молекула - тетрагональная бипирамида, как сообщит вам любой студент хим. ВУЗа.

Melting point: 1536° C

А это уже, как вы понимаете, опять про железо :). Ну не забавно, а :)? Хотя, доложу вам по секрету, у порошкового железа, как и у любого дисперсного материала, температура плавления несколько ниже, чем у неизмельченной фазы.

Hardness: 82-100 HB

It is obained by carbonyl decomposition process and may have traces of carbon, oxygen and nitrogen

Интересно, откуда здесь взяться азоту? автор об этом то ли не задумался, то ли что-то передрал не оттуда :).

            The substance (iron carbonyl) is also used as a catalyst and in medicine as an iron suppliment however it is toxic. 

Насчет катализатора - бред. одно время использовался в качестве топливной присадки для повышения октанового чила, но от него отказались - слишком велик был износ свечей из-за окислов железа, быстро на них осаждавшихся. В медицине используется, опять же, не сам ПКЖ, а получаемое из него железо.

            The painting of the F-117 is done by industrial robots however the F-117 is covered in tiles glued to the fuselage and the remaining gaps filled with iron ball paint.

            This type of coating converts the radar wave energy into heat (by molecular oscilations) the heat is then transfered to the aircraft and dissipated. It is the exact same principle by wich water is heated in the microwave oven (radar uses microwaves)."[/quote]

Здесь всё верно. Забавы ради, прилагаю сделанное мною фото частиц железа, полученных разложением пентакарбонила железа под действием СВЧ-излучения, а также в сканирующем туннельном микроскопе, пару месяцев назад ;). Нет, правда, всё это очень забавно и неожиданно :).

----------


## Viggen

> 2 Viggen: благодарю, очень любопытно. Как профессиональный химик, позволю себе некоторые комментарии к приведенному.
> Забавы ради, прилагаю сделанное мною фото частиц железа, полученных разложением пентакарбонила железа под действием СВЧ-излучения, а также в сканирующем туннельном микроскопе, пару месяцев назад ;). Нет, правда, всё это очень забавно и неожиданно :).


Я тоже химик, текст скопировал из-за Вашего странного вопроса. То, что там черт знает что написано - издержки Интернета :) . А фотографии всегда интересны :) .

----------


## Nazar

Специально не ввязывался в этот бессмысленный спор,но кажеться пора его заканчивать,так вот,АЭРОДИНАМИЧЕСКОЕ СОПРОТИВЛЕНИЕ САМОЛЕТА,НЕ ЗАВИСИТ ,НА ПРЯМУЮ,ОТ ВОЗНИКАЮЩИХ ПЕРЕГРУЗОК, прошу обратить внимание на словосочетание НА ПРЯМУЮ
Это поттвердили два человека,которым ,в подобных вопросах,я склонен доверять гораздо больше,чем любому на этом форуме.
 В-первую очередь это мой отец,отлетавший более 25 лет
Во-вторую,нынешний командир одного из авиа полков(фамилию не называю из-за политкорректности)
И дело здесь не в том ,что спор идет со "всегда правым" juky-puky,если бы он доказывал обратное,я безусловно с ним согласился.

----------


## Nazar

И еще (слова не мои) при резком увеличении скорости,в горизонтальном полете,возникают большие перегрузки и действительно меняется волновое сопротивление самолета,которое иногда имеет гораздо большее значение чем профильное.
Но перегрузка это все-же следствие,а не причина.

----------


## juky-puky

> Специально не ввязывался в этот бессмысленный спор,но кажеться пора его заканчивать,так вот,АЭРОДИНАМИЧЕСКОЕ СОПРОТИВЛЕНИЕ САМОЛЕТА,НЕ ЗАВИСИТ ,НА ПРЯМУЮ,ОТ ВОЗНИКАЮЩИХ ПЕРЕГРУЗОК, прошу обратить внимание на словосочетание НА ПРЯМУЮ
> Это поттвердили два человека,которым ,в подобных вопросах,я склонен доверять гораздо больше,чем любому на этом форуме.
>  В-первую очередь это мой отец,отлетавший более 25 лет
> Во-вторую,нынешний командир одного из авиа полков(фамилию не называю из-за политкорректности)
> И дело здесь не в том ,что спор идет со "всегда правым" juky-puky,если бы он доказывал обратное,я безусловно с ним согласился.


- "Не зависят напрямую" - интереснейшая формулировка! 
То есть: лётчик увеличивает перегрузку, например, с ny=1 до ny=9, *при этом сопротивление самолёта так же возрастает в несколько раз*, - но - "не напрямую"!   :D  
А как: "накривую"?! 
Вы уж уточните у них, а то как-то неудобно...  :roll:

----------


## juky-puky

> И еще (слова не мои) при резком увеличении скорости,в горизонтальном полете,возникают большие перегрузки и действительно меняется волновое сопротивление самолета,которое иногда имеет гораздо большее значение чем профильное.
> Но перегрузка это все-же следствие,а не причина.


- В нашем эксперименте *скорость не меняется, она постоянна!* 
Поэтому вышесказанное не имеет к сему ни малейшего отношения, это понятно?

----------


## Артём

> - В нашем эксперименте *скорость не меняется, она постоянна!* 
> Поэтому вышесказанное не имеет к сему ни малейшего отношения, это понятно?


Блин... просто alles! Скорость не меняется, но менятеся направление _вектора_ скорости!

Назар, давайте сделаем ещё один заход, special for Жуки :)

Чтобы не путаться в терминах, давайте называть перегрузку _весом_ самолёта в текущий момент времени (вес в состоянии прямолинейного равномерного полета примем равным 1).

Как известно, масса есть мера инертности тела. Лётчик летящего равномерно и прямолинейно самолёта берёт и изменяет направление полёта - скажем, увеличивает тангаж (ну а скорость сохраняет, скажем, добавив оборотов). Вес самолёта возрастает. Это _одно_ следствие. В силу инертности самолёта, как физического тела, вектор его скорости меняет своё напрвление не сразу, а с запаздыванием! На начальном этапе манёвра центр масс самолёта под действием инерции всё ещё движется в горизонтальном направлении. Собственно, перегрузка, или увеличение веса, как вам будет угодно, и является следствием преодоления инертности самолёта. А вот *второе* следствие - это то, что при выполнении манёвра неизбежно меняется площадь поверхности самолёта, на которую воздействует нормальная составляющая воздушного потока. И вот это-то второе следствие приводит к возрастанию аэродинамического сопротивления, а отнюдь не первое. 

P.S. Нешто и это не проймёт? Dixi.

----------


## juky-puky

> Назар, давайте сделаем ещё один заход, special for Жуки :)


 - У Вас, к сожалению, "память девичья", поэтому заход Вы не с того местa повторяете, - давайте уж повторим его с самого начала:
летит самолёт (напр., Ту-95МС), в горизонтальном полёте, с постоянной скоростью и с некоторым интервалом времени от заправщиков доливает топливо в свои баки, т.е. увеличивает полётный вес, например, со 110 тонн до 180 тонн.

При этом у него, разумеется, увеличивается угол атаки, увеличивается подъёмная сила и возрастает сила сопротивления.
То есть: вследствие/из-за/по причине увеличения полётного веса увеличилась сила сопротивления.

----------


## timsz

Вот тут http://aeroclub.msk.ru/class/aerodyn/AD11.HTM про перегрузку написано много.

----------


## Артём

Жуки, вы упёрлись в схему:

A=f(X), B=f(A), следовательно, B=F(x)

Здесь же речь о схеме:

А=f(X), B=f(X), при этом А совершенно не является f(B).

Место, с которого вы предлагате повторить заход, изначально некорректно, поскольку не отражает физического смысла вашего утверждения о том, что сопротивление зависит от перегрузки. Корретный пример и его разбор я вам привёл. Разбирайтесь с причинно-следственными связями.

----------


## juky-puky

> Жуки, вы упёрлись в схему:
> 
> *(1)* A=f(X), B=f(A), следовательно, B=F(x)
> 
> Здесь же речь о схеме:
> 
> *(2)* А=f(X), B=f(X), при этом А совершенно не является f(B).


- Так вот, голубчик, именно о такой логической увязке *(1)* речь и идёт, и ни о какой другой. 



> Место, с которого вы предлагате повторить заход, изначально некорректно, поскольку не отражает физического смысла вашего утверждения о том, что сопротивление зависит от перегрузки.


- Оно корректно абсолютно, оно корректно на 100%.  И привёл я его не зря. 
Возьмём полюбившийся нам Ту-95МС с начальным полётным весом в 110 тонн. Рассмотрим два варианта:
1) Тот, что я уже приводил - самолёт в полетё дозаправляет 70 тонн топлива и дальше летит в том же горизонтальном полёте и с той же скоростью, но с весом уже в 180 тонн.
2) Тот же самолёт, не дозаправляясь,  с весом 110 тонн, выполняет правильный вираж (разворот на 360 градусов в горионтальной плоскости с постоянной скоростью) с креном 52 градуса. При этом нормальная перегрузка его будет равна ~1.6g. И весить наш самолёт будет теперь опять же 180 тонн, за счёт перегрузки.
*Вопрос* (на засыпку): *будет ли в обоих случаях у самолёта сила сопротивления одинаковой, или нет?* 
Да/Нет?
Вопрос, вообще-то, риторический...  8) 



> Корретный пример и его разбор я вам привёл. Разбирайтесь с причинно-следственными связями.


- Вот мы с ними и разбираемся: 
1) текущий вес самолёта есть функция от перегрузки в данный момент времени: G=f(ny)
2) потребная для горизонтального полёта подъёмная сила есть функция от веса: Y=f(G)
3) потребный угол атаки есть функция от подъёмной силы: альфа=f(Y).
4) коэффициент сопротивления есть функция от угла атаки: Сх=f(альфа)
5) Сила сопротивления есть фнкция от коэффициента сопротивления: Q=f(Cx)
6) В полном соответствии с *(1)* записываем: 
Q=f(ny)

Без прикола, без подвоха. *Именно то, о чём я говорил с самого начала и получил в ответ дикое лошадиное ржание...*  :evil:

----------


## Артём

У вас ошибка в пункте 3. Не альфа=f(Y), а Y=f(альфа). Это всё меняет. 321-е китайское предупреждение: разбирайтесь с причинно-следственными связями  :twisted:

----------


## timsz

> У вас ошибка в пункте 3. Не альфа=f(Y), а Y=f(альфа). Это всё меняет. 321-е китайское предупреждение: разбирайтесь с причинно-следственными связями  :twisted:


Те же яйца, только сбоку. Альфа влияет на подъемную силу, а летчик выбирает альфу в зависимости от загрузки.

Нет тут ни причины, ни следствия. Есть только уравнение.

----------


## Артём

Яйца те же, но разница в ракурсе принципиальна :). Я изначально говорю о физическом и логическом смысле, который в высказывании Жуки о том, что сопротивление определяется перегрузкой, отсутствует.

----------


## timsz

А в учебнике, на который я давал ссылку, есть уравнение, в котором требуемая тяга является функцией перегрузки.

Спорим о яйце с курицей?

----------


## Артём

Вот когда я вначале про космос Жуки спросил - это как раз было сделано, чтобы вопросов о яйце и курице не возникало :). Там-то перегрузки при манёврах есть, при всяком отсутствии сопротивления. Ну нету там функциональной зависимости сопротивления от перегрузок - воздуха нет, хотя законы, по которым развиваются перегрузки при маневрах в вакууме, те же самые. Выходит, ни при чём перегрузки.

----------


## timsz

Ладно, пусть первой будет курица.  :lol:

----------


## juky-puky

> У вас ошибка в пункте 3. Не альфа=f(Y), а Y=f(альфа). Это всё меняет. 321-е китайское предупреждение: разбирайтесь с причинно-следственными связями  :twisted:


- Вот Вы либо пытаетесь "закосить под дурака", либо и  в самом деле не способны сообразить, одно из двух.

*Подъёмная сила здесь - строго задана.* Она первична, она исходна, она - аргумент. 
Уже *под эту силу мы подбираем необходимый угол атаки*, который обеспечивает нам соответствующий коэффициент подъёмной силы (см. поляру самолёта), чтобы наш самолёт на данной конкретной скорости, высоте и с полётным весом был в горизонтальном полёте.

----------


## juky-puky

> А в учебнике, на который я давал ссылку, есть *уравнение, в котором требуемая тяга [равная сопротивлению] является функцией перегрузки*.
> 
> Спорим о яйце с курицей?


- Не надо спорить о яйце с курицей там, где у человека наблюдаются элементы обычного свинства...  :evil:

----------


## juky-puky

> Вот когда я вначале про космос Жуки спросил - это как раз было сделано, чтобы вопросов о яйце и курице не возникало :). Там-то перегрузки при манёврах есть, при всяком отсутствии сопротивления. Ну нету там функциональной зависимости сопротивления от перегрузок - воздуха нет, хотя законы, по которым развиваются перегрузки при маневрах в вакууме, те же самые. Выходит, ни при чём перегрузки.


- Я никогда не поверю, что нормальный человек, да ещё профессиональный химик (хоть и не физик :twisted: ) не понимает из формулы *n=a/g*, что перегрузка прямо пропорциональна ускорению, получаемому телом от внешних сил и обратно пропорциональна ускорению свободного падения.

Причём, природа внешних сил здесь совершенно не прописана, если тело в космосе - космический корабль, искуственный спутник, маневрирующая головная часть МБР - природа внешних сил - одна, прежде всего тяга реактивных двигателей,  если тело на поверхности земли (автомобиль) - природа сил другая, на воде и под водой - третья.
*Наше тело - самолёт, находится в воздухе и подчиняется законам аэродинамики.  Поэтому мы здесь рассматриваем не природу сил "вообще" а природу аэродинамических сил и зависимость между ними.*
А потому не надо приплетать сюда космические корабли, подводные лодки и автомобили "Формулы 1".
*Только самолёты. Для которых вся логическая последовательность вышеперечисленных пунктов совершенно справедлива.*

----------


## Nazar

Может я не внимательно прочел предидушие посты,но при постоянной скорости в горизонтальном полете(про заправку Ту-95) перегрузка не возникает,а аэродинамическое сопротивление изменяется............,
а вообще,надоело общяться с обезличенной личностью,уверенной в своей 98% правоте,
Товарищи,на обратном конце провода ,может сидеть ,уверенный в себе 18 летний щегол,.боящийся себя хоть как-то обозначить.

----------


## Nazar

Для упрямого Юки-Пуки,телефон 8-911-930-27-16
звони и тебе объяснят,то в чем ты не прав,
если звонок не поступит в течении суток,спор считать исчерпаным
(отец летал и на Ту-95,это так к слову,а еще ему самому стало интересно,чем все это закончиться)

----------


## juky-puky

> Может я не внимательно прочел предидушие посты, но при постоянной скорости в горизонтальном полете (про заправку Ту-95) перегрузка не возникает, а аэродинамическое сопротивление изменяется............,
> а вообще,надоело общяться с обезличенной личностью,уверенной в своей 98% правоте,
> Товарищи, на обратном конце провода ,может сидеть , уверенный в себе 18 летний щегол, боящийся себя хоть как-то обозначить.


- Да кто же тебе сказал про "боящегося", чудак? Не желающего пока, только и всего. 
Я понимаю, что ты до сих пор никак не врубишься, "кто же сидит на другом конце провода", но *любой лётчик, который прочитал мои посты*, даже после трёх больших гранёных стакан*о*в, *никогда подобного заявления не сделает*.




> Для упрямого Юки-Пуки,телефон 8-911-930-27-16 
> звони и тебе объяснят, то в чем ты не прав, 
> если звонок не поступит в течении суток, спор считать исчерпаным 
> (отец летал и на Ту-95,это так к слову,а еще ему самому стало интересно,чем все это закончиться)


- Неужели у твоего отца компьютера нет с интернетом? И он не может сам всё прочесть и тут же на месте ответить? Вместо того, чтобы довольствоваться некачественными пересказами, напоминающие испорченый телефон?! 
 Купи папе компьютер, как любящий сын, на день рождения, если пенсии полковника для этого недостаточно...

----------


## ФЕНИКС

Больше 1/6 денег у янков уходят на рекламу F-22! F-22 никогда не превзойдет ни нашу 35 Сушку и 30МК2! В F-22 единственно что хорошее так это его компьютер, а все остально уступает нашим аналогам!!!! *javascript:emoticon(':!:')*

Не надо использовать большой шрифт в сообщении без необходимости. админ.

----------


## juky-puky

> Больше 1/6 денег у янков уходят на рекламу F-22!


- Вот интересно: зачем же так рьяно рекламировать изделие, которое ни в одну страну мира, кроме Японии, продавать не собираются?! Что там за пизнисмены такие тупые сидят?!   :twisted:  

Примечание: слово *"янки"* - не склоняются, по правилам русскага языку... :lol:

----------


## ФЕНИКС

А рекламируют для того чтобы русские самолеты оказались в самом непреличном месте!!! Чтобы все наши КБ, т.к. у них нет таких денег на рекламу таким образом, под влиянием и рекламы и давления США закрылись и обанкротились, т.к. в данное время все наши КБ живут только на экспорте!!! Но зря янки тратят деньги, у них никогда не получалось хороших самолетов и не получится!javascript**:emoticon(':!:')

----------


## игорь

ребята!!!
прекратите!!!
тема изжила себя-займитесь делом
с уважением ко ВСЕМ
ИВМ :shock:

----------


## juky-puky

> ребята!!!
> прекратите!!!
> тема изжила себя-займитесь делом
> с уважением ко ВСЕМ
> ИВМ :shock:


- Зря Вы так Игорь - эта тема бесконечна и призывать к её прекращению нет никакого смысла. 
Тем более - мои оппоненты куда-то почему-то попрятались - наверно, аэродинамику и динамику полёта все дружно кинулись учить, что само по себе прекрасно!   :D

----------


## ФЕНИКС

Вы правы "juky-puky" это тема бесконечна, т.к. вранье американских и  Натовский СМИ надо без пощады критиковать и бороться с ним! 

РУССКИЕ ВВС ВПЕРЕД!!! Су-35 круче всех и один наш Су-35 против 10 F-22!!!!! 1:10!!!!!!!!!!
javascript**:emoticon(':!:')javascript**:emoticon(':oj  avascript:emoticon(':lol:')')

----------


## Owl

> Вы правы "juky-puky" это тема бесконечна, т.к. вранье американских и  Натовский СМИ надо без пощады критиковать и бороться с ним! 
> 
> РУССКИЕ ВВС ВПЕРЕД!!! Су-35 круче всех и один наш Су-35 против 10 F-22!!!!! 1:10!!!!!!!!!!


Началось....  :? 
А по теме есь что нибудь сказать? Может на самом деле прикрыть тему, пока отряд пионеров с горнами и барабанами не нагрянул...

----------


## juky-puky

> Началось....  :? 
> А по теме есь что нибудь сказать? Может на самом деле прикрыть тему, пока отряд пионеров с горнами и барабанами не нагрянул...


- А куда же Вы пионеров с горами и барабанами девать собираетесь? Не пустите сюда - они на другой форум пойдут. И так до седых волос буду дудеть в горны и бить в барабаны!  :D А Вы им расскажите что-нибудь полезное, глядишь - дудки в сторону отставят, за книжки умные возьмутся...   :Wink:

----------


## Owl

> А Вы им расскажите что-нибудь полезное, глядишь - дудки в сторону отставят, за книжки умные возьмутся...


Упрямые они стали, старших не слушают...   :Wink:  Не любят теперяшние пионеры книжки читать... Все больше дуроскоп смотрят... А пользы от этого...  :?

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
>  А Вы им расскажите что-нибудь полезное, глядишь - дудки в сторону отставят, за книжки умные возьмутся...  
> 
> 
> Упрямые они стали, старших не слушают...   Не любят теперяшние пионеры книжки читать... Все больше дуроскоп смотрят... А пользы от этого...  :?


Тогда для них - киношка!  :D 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzt9d...elated&search=

----------


## Артём

> Сообщение от Owl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> ...


Г-н Жуки, признавайтесь, Сова и вы - одно лицо, верно ведь :)? Стилистическое, лексическое и мыслительное единство поразительное ;). Что до ваших оппонентов, то у них просто опустились руки - вас невозможно перевоспитать :). Оставайтесь в теме один на один со своим снобизмом.

----------


## Холостяк

Извините, что с задержкой…
Тут у Вас несколько уже на другую тему пошло, но чисто для инфы.…
Значит по СР 71…. Я разговаривал с одним пенсионером, он еще в конце 90-х уволился. Он по специальности СДшник инженер. Так вот. Он во время Министра Обороны Родионова ездил с нашей делегацией МинОбороны в США. В делегации много было людей из ГШ и различных военспецов. Летали на нашем самолете, вроде даже одного из транспортных полков с Чкаловской. Там и журналисты наши были. Так вот, они садились на одной базе ВВС США, где и стоял этот высотный разведчик. Американцы им похвастались, однако к нему не пустили. Мужичок рассказал, что самолет был огорожен оградкой и ходил возле него часовой. Если судить по этому, то самолет явно или готовился к полету или был после него. Но как авиационный инженер он обратил внимание, что под самолетом стоят глубокие поддоны. И в эти поддоны капает с самолета видимо спецжидкость и топливо. Капель была, он говорит порядочная, ну не сказать «лилось», но капало добрЭ. Как он объясняет, это все выдает плохую герметичность проводки. Это сделано для того, как Вы знаете, чтобы при расширении при нагреве на высокой скорости не порвать всю проводку топливную и спецжидкостей на самолете. Часовой видимо выполнял и роль «пожарного инспектора», чтобы к самолету не приближались и не «подпалили» его случайно.

----------


## Owl

> Г-н Жуки, признавайтесь, Сова и вы - одно лицо, верно ведь :)? Стилистическое, лексическое и мыслительное единство поразительное ;). Что до ваших оппонентов, то у них просто опустились руки - вас невозможно перевоспитать :). Оставайтесь в теме один на один со своим снобизмом.


Я чего то непонял выпада!?
В отличии от Вуду, я не имею тысяч часов налета и не имею авиационно-инженерного образования... Живем мы в разных странах и лет мне на десятки меньше... В этой теме я ни с кем не спорил и не собираюсь, уважаемый Артем. Просто меня напрягают (извините, что не сдержался) пустые лозунги типа приведенных Фениксом. Было интересно читать тему, когда спорили и доказывали друг-другу фактами и приводили аргументы. А что начнется сейчас? Письками мерятся будем?!

----------


## ssk

Часовой видимо выполнял и роль «пожарного инспектора», чтобы к самолету не приближались и не «подпалили» его случайно.


У SR-71 специальное особое топливо, которое воспламеняется при очень высоких температурах, и оно от простой спички не воспламенится.

----------


## Холостяк

Дык и наш РТ тоже от спички не горит !!! Если даже спичку в ведро полное керосина сунуть. 
Горят пары топлива!
А то что топливо особое, это то понятно, на высоте и при таком нагреве ....!

----------


## игорь

капает на СРе не топливопровода а кессон-баки
прекрашается при прогреве корпуса
топливо JP-7 с более высокой температурой воспламенения
для него применяются только специальные заправщики КС-135Q

----------


## Артём

Т.е. корпус специально прогревают на земле перед полетом?? Или топливо так и капает во время взлёта, пока самолет не наберет высоту и не разгонится ;)?

----------


## игорь

ага- прогревают в пустыне Мохава паяльной лампой :D 
Динамический нагрев корпуса :!:

----------


## Холостяк

Каплет и с наших после полета. Бывает остатки из сопла поткапывают прямо на бетонку "кармана", из трубок форсажной камеры. Ну а так подтеки тоже есть небольшие практически на всей технике, однако до поддонов дело не доходит.

----------


## Кент

Холостяк, я тут немного почитал с начала темы, что испытатели ещё говорят,  как воевать с F-22 обычным русским лётчикам? 
А Вы какой - обычный лётчик или лётчик-испытатель?

----------


## Артём

> ага- прогревают в пустыне Мохава паяльной лампой :D 
> Динамический нагрев корпуса :!:


Так вот я и спрашиваю: раз динамический, стало быть, пока не прогреется - топливо-то капает? Бредовая картинка получается малость: взлетает самолет, весь в керосине - так, что ли?

----------


## Nazar

> Так вот я и спрашиваю: раз динамический, стало быть, пока не прогреется - топливо-то капает? Бредовая картинка получается малость: взлетает самолет, весь в керосине - так, что ли?


.....Для охлаждения обшивки используется циркуляция топлива, а между листами обшивки при обычной температуре имеются зазоры. Через эти зазоры топливо постоянно вытекает наружу, поэтому стандартная процедура использования этого самолета — заправка небольшого количества топлива, взлет и разогрев обшивки до рабочих температур (при этом обшивка расширяется и щели исчезают), дозаправка в воздухе и полет на задание......

----------


## Nazar

> Тем более - мои оппоненты куда-то почему-то попрятались - наверно, аэродинамику и динамику полёта все дружно кинулись учить, что само по себе прекрасно!   :D


Ты мой пост от 06 Июл 2006 12:01 am прочитал?
Как я и сказал,мне стало не интересно,врубаться кто-же (с самомнением все в порядке) сидит на другом конце провода, то-же не интересно
Так что будь...

----------


## Кент

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> Тем более - мои оппоненты куда-то почему-то попрятались - наверно, аэродинамику и динамику полёта все дружно кинулись учить, что само по себе прекрасно!   :D
> 
> 
> Ты мой пост от 06 Июл 2006 12:01 am прочитал?
> Как я и сказал,мне стало не интересно,врубаться кто-же (с самомнением все в порядке) сидит на другом конце провода, то-же не интересно
> Так что будь...


Назар, я дико извиняюсь, тебе неинтересно, другому обидно, но кто теперь правду народу расскажет? Кто объяснит?  Всё тут перешло на понты и распальцовку, а где ответ искать? Неужели на этом форуме лётчиков нету? 
Тогда дайте наколку на тот форум, где они есть?  :(

----------


## Артём

> Назар, я дико извиняюсь, тебе неинтересно, другому обидно, но кто теперь правду народу расскажет? Кто объяснит?  Всё тут перешло на понты и распальцовку, а где ответ искать? Неужели на этом форуме лётчиков нету? 
> Тогда дайте наколку на тот форум, где они есть?  :(


Друг, я не летчик, но из своего крайне скромного опыта на С-172 и Як-18/52, в сумме с полсотни часов, могу сказать, что меня ни разу ни один инструктор - ни наш, ни забугорный - не учил контролировать при маневрировании перегрузку. Ну на Цессне ладно, там и акселерометра нет, и пилотажа с перегрузками тоже, но на Яках - угол, угол, угол! Скорость! И датчик срыва! На перегрузку вообще только изредка и одним глазом, потому как невыход за ограничения по ней обеспечивается правильным выдерживанием скоростей на вводе в маневр (петля, к примеру) и темпом его выполнения. Если б сопротивление зависело от перегрузки, то то летчиков бы учили постоянно пялиться на акселерометр, дабы скорость не потерять. Ан нет, они почему-то постоянно смотрят на другие приборы... или, может, мне инструктора неправильные попадались??

----------


## Кент

> Если б сопротивление зависело от перегрузки, то то летчиков бы учили постоянно пялиться на акселерометр, дабы скорость не потерять. Ан нет, они почему-то постоянно смотрят на другие приборы... или, может, мне инструктора неправильные попадались??


Дык, на скорость ведь там, наверно смотришь, как на машине?  Если  она меньше чем надо - добавил газку, больше чем надо - прибрал, так? А отчего скорость падает  там по фигу. И на машине тоже, если по песку едешь - сильно тормозишься, по асфальту катишь - птицей летишь. Но этот долбаный кофицент сципления не меряешь ведь? Газу - больше, газу - меньше.  А сопротивление машине, когда по песку на пляже ездишь, всяко больше, чем по трассе гнать. Так, нет?

----------


## Артём

> Дык, на скорость ведь там, наверно смотришь, как на машине?  Если  она меньше чем надо - добавил газку, больше чем надо - прибрал, так? А отчего скорость падает  там по фигу. И на машине тоже, если по песку едешь - сильно тормозишься, по асфальту катишь - птицей летишь. Но этот долбаный кофицент сципления не меряешь ведь? Газу - больше, газу - меньше.  А сопротивление машине, когда по песку на пляже ездишь, всяко больше, чем по трассе гнать. Так, нет?


Нет, не совсем так. Аналогия не верна. Заменить у машины под колесами асфальт на песок - это как заменить вокруг самолета воздух на... на... на разреженный воздух :). Или на кисель :). Это как посмотреть :).
О 52-м: скорость на вертикалях даже на максимальном режиме сыпется - дай бог. При всяких штопорных вращениях (инструктор показывал) - вообще туши свет (скорость сыпется, причем лично мне этого почти не видно - я на таких фигурах работоспособность просто теряю :(.

----------


## Холостяк

Я попробую объяснить на простом языке. Господа специалисты, обращаясь к Вам, есть собеседники которые просто не знают наименований и сложного принципа действия. Как своему сыну, проще объяснить на пальцах.
В самолетах несколько баков, они размещены в фюзеляже, крыле. Но не надо думать, что в крыле только один бак, там может быть два и более, как и в фюзеляже. В разных самолетах – по-разному. Это сделано для живучести самолета при попадании средств поражения, силовой устойчивости конструкции. Все баки соединены между собой. Расход топлива идет из центрального бака расположенного в фюзеляже. Это сделано для того чтобы при расходе топлива не нарушить «центровку» самолета. А то если б расход был из разных баков, то представьте..: расходуется все топливо в левом крыле, а в правом полный бак и самолет начинается «заваливать» (перевешивать) на право. Так же в самолете множество трубопроводов. Все они из металла, соединение различное, как правило резьбовое. Однако принцип резьбы не такой как в том же водопроводе или отоплении. Там существует зазор, как тут собеседники объясняли, при нагреве металл расширяется и чтоб не разорвались соединения. Резиновых прокладок там не используешь, так и из привычных материалов – эти материалы просто разрушаться при нагрузках, тех же температурных...  В топливной системе существуют фильтры, насосы, так же множество металлических трубок в системе форсажной камеры расположеных по кругу и в несколько рядов. Так как при форсаже в форсажную камеру по ним подается чистое топливо поэтому из сопла идет пламя.
Так вот… Множество топливо проводов и соединений в самолете и утечка всегда есть. Как я уже указывал особенно течь ощутима после полета. Все трубопроводы охлаждаясь сжимаются, во всех есть топливо. Оно самотеком начинает стекать и скапливаться в различных местах. Стекает излишки неизрасходованного топлива из множественных патрубков и трубочек форсажной системы. Вот и капает из сопла. После полета самолет прямо булькает и урчит как тот же человеческий желудок - идет движение топлива. Оно равномерно распределяется по всем бакам. Я как-то шарахнулся от МиГ-31 – ну так «заурчал» неожиданно громко. Вот и течь. Самолет, после полета, заправляется под «завязку». Так как нельзя оставлять баки пустыми. Остатки послеполетной «течи» за ночь стекают и, как правило, капели практически нет. Существует, можно сказать, некоторая утечка, но она практически не заметна.
Касаемо американского высотного разведчика, то он работает на большом перепаде температур, соответственно зазоры в соединениях более существеннее чем у обычных самолетов. От сюда и заметнее течь.
Отвечая на вопрос о строевом летчике и испытателе. У испытателя больше «свободы» в воздухе. Строевым летчикам-истребителям запрещается, вплоть до отстранения от полетов, дисциплинарных взысканий и т.д…, летать на режимах приближенных к придельным, критических перегрузках и высотах, выполнять запрещенные фигуры высшего пилотажа и «экспериментировать» в воздухе. Поэтому как тут идет разговор «РУД от себя» или «газку прибавить» несколько странноват и не понятен. Так как летчик не «вгоняет» свой самолет в режим при котором может возникнуть помпаж двигателя, потеря мощности или неуправляемый полет… Бывают внештатные ситуации при которых определен порядок действий пилота. Если он не справляется и есть время, идет запрос «земле» на дальнейшие действия с докладом проделанных. Если нет времени летчик принимает решение сам исходя из инструкций. *Так что, Вы спрашиваете о критических и внештатных ситуациях и действии летчика в них. Тут уже начинается действие закона «О государственной тайне». Практически Вы просите раскрыть тактику действия боевого летчика-истребителя в этих ситуациях. Сразу скажу! Вам этого никто не скажет.* Может что-то сказать летчик спортивного самолета, но не военный пилот. Так что садитесь за штурвал симулятора-игры, выставляйте все сложности на максимум и экспериментируйте!
И не обвиняйте, пожалуйста, меня как секретного агента. Это реальность.
Я думаю объяснил просто и понятно любому собеседнику…

----------


## Кент

> И не обвиняйте, пожалуйста, меня как секретного агента. Это реальность.


Но Вы же можете сказать - лётчик Вы или всё-таки не лётчик? Это же не военная тайна?

----------


## игорь

Холостяку
ПЕРВОЕ
Еще раз повторяю для тех кто в танке
на СР 71 текут не соединения а КЕССОН-БАКИ
они выполнены с тепловыми зазорами а керосин обладает свойством высокой проникаемостью
ВТОРОЕ
не надо попусту ссылаться на приказ№010
и Закон(кстати который не доводят до лс)
перечень особых случаев в полете это максимум ДСП
плакаты с этим висят в классах и на КДП
ТРЕТЬЕ
не путайте вытекание керосина из дренажа с перетоками по топливной системе
и вообще Федор Моисеевич-будте более квалифицированы в своих посланиях
с уважением ИВМ :shock:

----------


## Nazar

> *Так что, Вы спрашиваете о критических и внештатных ситуациях и действии летчика в них. Тут уже начинается действие закона «О государственной тайне». Практически Вы просите раскрыть тактику действия боевого летчика-истребителя в этих ситуациях. Сразу скажу! Вам этого никто не скажет.* Может что-то сказать летчик спортивного самолета, но не военный пилот. И не обвиняйте, пожалуйста, меня как секретного агента. Это реальность.
> Я думаю объяснил просто и понятно любому собеседнику…



Да что Вы говорите,о какой ГосТайне,зачем вводить в заблуждение форумчан и подвергать сомнению свое высокое звание летчика.Раздел "правила поведения летчика в нештатных ситуациях ",находится ,как Вам должно быть известно ,в Инструкции Экипажу и вот она на самом деле была секретной,но именно этот раздел был перенесен во множественные брошюры и плакаты и как уже сказал Игорь,носил статус ДСП.

----------


## AC

Макет кабины Су-35, представленный на салоне в Фарнборо:
http://fotoplenka.ru/avtor/pbb/album...oto3802453.htm

----------


## Артём

Вопрос созрел... надуманный чуток, но всё же. А где резервные/аналоговые приборы?? Как я понимаю, это дисплеи на ЖК, а не на ЭЛТ, а они, как известно, заметно тормозят и глючат при низких температурах. Если разгерметизация кабины на высоте или зимой, к примеру - тогда как? Не говоря уже о возможных боевых повреждениях и прочем...

----------


## Холостяк

Ну не надо так круто .."..подвергать сомнению.." . Я ж не буду сдавать зачеты по топливной системе и выкладывать конспекты лекций... Я там указывал, что высказал, можно сказать наиболее легкую версию по топливной системе самолета, для тех кто вообще не имеет представления. Я к примеру, про игольчатые клапаны и схему соединений подробно и не собирался расписывать. Спорить не буду, но соединения в топливной системе тоже подтекают - это факт. Особенно и трубки по кожуху двигателя. Так же «спецуха» течет. То что я указал форсажную камеру, так там наиболее визуально видно. Это любой человек может подойти и посмотреть после полета самолета и увидеть. 
Господа авиационные специалисты - хотите дополнить? Пишите подробно! Пожалуйста. Хоть весь курс лекций по СД и Топливной системе, чтоб другие уж точно не смогли «подкопаться». Но обычные читатели форума хоть представление общее о принципе действия систем самолета будут иметь, хоть раскрытое в «двух словах». Просто даже в жизненной ситуации, меня не один раз мужики уж в возрасте даже спрашивали, как хоть работает реактивный двигатель самолета… И что я им буду рассказывать про контуры и используя наименования деталей и агрегатов??? Человек просто не поймет! Проще надо и люди понимают. Я ж не начальнику ИАС или СДшнику объясняю. Собеседник спросил, ему никто не отвечает, я на «пальцах» ответил. 
Так если Вы крутые спецы объясните доходчиво человеку, можете чертежик отсканировать из учебника или…!
Про нольдесятый, вот тут меня "исправляют" типа. А что ДСП в нем не упоминается? Вот то, что вынос документов ДСП за территорию части… Что за это??? Передачка от Начальника 8 отдела на зону??? Так что сами то, если имеете представление, и излагайте его объективно, а то сразу "..подвергать сомнению..". Я не собираюсь перечислять параграфы по допускам…Есть и перечень 015...* Если информация закрыта для общего пользования, то она закрыта! Все!* Хотите разделение по параграфам сделать, как это сделано в 010, пожалуйста! Но один номер приказа, начинающийся с нолика сам за себя говорит. Передачку я Вам не принесу.. Увы!
То, что у некоторых в части не доводят законы до личного состава, это не ко мне а к командиру, который отвечает за командирскую и общественно-государственную (политическую) подготовку где тема эта есть, так же как и доведение до личного состава положенной информации на читках приказов еженедельно. И вопрос.. А что, у некоторых в части нет положенной документации? К примеру, в оружейной комнате должны быть выдержки из закона и наглядно вывешены статьи и сроки за хищение оружия и боеприпасов, а в секретной части доски документации с выдержками как раз из Закона « О государственной тайне», именно в комнате с окошечком где выдают-получают секретные тетради, доки, карты? У меня в частях, где я проходил службу, все это было.  Есть такой пунктик в "Настольной" книге военнослужащего и руководящих документах, что офицер обязан самостоятельно повышать свой теоретический и культурный уровень, на что даже в распорядке дня части уставом определено время. Если некоторые это время тратят в другом направлении, то есть такое. Это их трудности. Я законы военнослужащие и тем более офицеры знать должны. Как говорят: «Не знание закона не освобождает от ответственности!». Хотя для меня не новость, что военнослужащие не знают законов. Есть такая «темнота», что и своих должностных обязанностей не знают - это не секрет в нашей Армии. А то, что некоторые служат в «темноте» и сами стали «темнотой»… Это не ко мне.

Извините от отступления от темы форума.
.

----------


## Nazar

Речь шла про данный конкретный документ и Вашу резолюцию

Холостяк писал(а): 
Так что, Вы спрашиваете о критических и внештатных ситуациях и действии летчика в них. Тут уже начинается действие закона «О государственной тайне». Практически Вы просите раскрыть тактику действия боевого летчика-истребителя в этих ситуациях. Сразу скажу! Вам этого никто не скажет. Может что-то сказать летчик спортивного самолета, но не военный пилот. И не обвиняйте, пожалуйста, меня как секретного агента. Это реальность. 
Я думаю объяснил просто и понятно любому собеседнику… 

А вы начали вдаваться в полемику и съезжать до уровня караулки.Зачем?

----------


## Холостяк

Я парню простыми словами объяснял... Это как раз уровень "караулки"... Я понимаю что Вы находитесь на более высоком уровне! Вы же таких вопросов как он не задаете! Зачем же тогда ко мне притензии типа "уровень караулки".. Пусть он тогда сам скажет, что мол расскажите мне на уровне лекции в Академии так как на уровне "караулки" мне слишком примитивно.  Или сами ему на этом уровне объясните. 

Просто элементарное уважение должно быть в общении.
.

----------


## Кент

> *Так что, Вы спрашиваете о критических и внештатных ситуациях и действии летчика в них. Тут уже начинается действие закона «О государственной тайне». Практически Вы просите раскрыть тактику действия боевого летчика-истребителя в этих ситуациях. Сразу скажу! Вам этого никто не скажет.* Может что-то сказать летчик спортивного самолета, но не военный пилот. Я думаю объяснил просто и понятно любому собеседнику…


Звиняйте, уважаемый Холостяк, так Вы лётчик - или не лётчик?   :?:

----------


## игорь

он подполковник Федор Моисеевич Иванов
личный знак ВС СССР О124467
см. пост  от 28.06  9.20
Еще раз повторяю==
и я и Назар прекрасно знаем где секретка и что такое ноль в № приказа
но нельзя же так до визга бояться
поэтому-либо говори по делу либо молчи-
правильнее будет
с уважением=подполковник Минайченков Игорь Владимирович
ВС СССР М-742009 :shock: 
ЗЫ=а матчасти Федор Моисеевич ты не знаешь!!!!

----------


## игорь

Назару
будь добр спроси на ветке Морской авиации про наш спор об особых случаях полета
спросил бы сам да БЕЗа боюсь -он туда зеленых не пускает :shock:

----------


## Кент

> он подполковник Федор Моисеевич Иванов
> личный знак ВС СССР О124467
> ЗЫ=а матчасти Федор Моисеевич ты не знаешь!!!!


Я ведь хотел узнать не воинское звание Федора Моисеевича, а *лётчик он по специальности, или не лётчик*? 
Он же нигде не отвечает прямо - "военный лётчик я, такого-то класса".

----------


## Nazar

> Назару
> будь добр спроси на ветке Морской авиации про наш спор об особых случаях полета
> спросил бы сам да БЕЗа боюсь -он туда зеленых не пускает :shock:


Не Игорь,Беза бояться не надо,он ЛЮДЕЙ уважает и не обязательно морских,хотя зеленых,как мне показалось не жалует,но уж точно не " не пускает",я на этой ветке постоянно,а по поводу спора,зачем спрашивать Беза,если на связи всегда есть отец.

----------


## juky-puky

> Назару
> будь добр спроси на ветке Морской авиации про наш спор об особых случаях полета
> спросил бы сам да БЕЗа боюсь -он туда зеленых не пускает :shock:


- А серо-буро-малиновых туда пускают?   :Wink:  
Что за ветка такая, для шибко узкого круга?

----------


## Nazar

> А серо-буро-малиновых туда пускают?   
> Что за ветка такая, для шибко узкого круга?


Вам  с вашей 99% правотой,там будет сложновато
http://www.avia.ru/cgi/discshow.cgi?...opiccount=3262

----------


## игорь

юки а у тебя форма серо буро???
я с уважением отношусь ко всем нормальным пользователям ветки и поэтому прошу==
есть темы где можно вы:%546545 ться
есть темы где надо подумать
ЮКИ-подумай а  ??? :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Холостяк

По матчасти Ф-22. Нашел более подробненькие ТТХ, есть хоть с чем сравнивать:
Характеристики самолета F-22:

Размах крыла                                    13,56 м, (13.11 YF-22) 
Длина самолета                                18,92 м, (19,56 YF-22) 
Высота самолета                              5,00 м, (5.36 YF-22)
Площадь крыла                                78.04 кв.м 

Площадь В.О.                                   16,54 кв.м, (20.25 кв.м YF-22)
Площадь Г.О.                                   12,63 кв.м

Масса 

БРЭО                                                 858 кг 
пустого                                              17800 кг
нормальная взлетная                        27216 кг (100% топлива), 
боевая                                                23066 кг (50% топлива)
максимальная                                    36472 кг

нагрузка:       

нормальная                                         1116 кг (6+2УР)
максимальная                                     10370кг
топливо                                               8300 кг

ПТБ                                                      8000 кг

Относительная масса: 

БРЭО                                                    0,024 
пустого                                                  0,49
нормальная взлетная                           0,75
максимальная                                       1
нагрузка нормальная                           0,031 (6+2УР)
максимальная                                       0,284
топливо                                                 0,23
ПТБ                                                        0,22 

Тип двигателя                                       2 х ТРДДФ Pratt & Whitney F119-PW-100             
Статическая форсированная тяга       13900 кгс(первые серии), 15810 кгс 

Тяговооруженность нормальная         1,17
Нагрузка на крыло                                349 кг/кв.м 
Максимальная скорость                       2100 км/ч (2М)
Крейсерская скорость                          1800 км/ч (1.7М)
Практическая дальность                      3330 км 
Перегоночная дальность                      6500 км 
Дальность крейсерского сверхзвука   750 – 850 км (1.5М) 
Боевой радиус действия                      1100 км 
Практический потолок                         15240 м
Максимальная эксп. перегрузка          9
Потребная длина ВПП                         915 м
Обслуживание                                      8,7 чел на час полёта

Скорость крена                                     100 град/сек.

Расчётный ресурс самолёта                 8000 ч

Рабочее давление гидросистемы        560 кг/ кв.см

БРЛС

Дальность действия РЛС                     90 - 185 км
масса                                                      553,7 кг 
потребляемая мощность                      16533 Вт
объем                                                     0,565 куб.м 
расход охлаждающего воздуха            4,38 кг/мин. 
расход охлаждающей жидкости          33,9 л/мин.

диаметр АФАР                                     0,813 м
масса                                                      219,1 кг 
объем                                                     0,275 куб.м
рассеиваемая мощность                       8278 Вт
расход охлаждающей жидкости          11,3 л/мин

Нагрузка:

Встроенная 20-мм пушка М61А2 Vulcan c 480 патронами. 
3 внутренних отсека вооружения: 
В режиме воздух-воздух:
в главном отсеке (под фюзеляжем): 6 УР воздух-воздух AIM-120C AMRAAM.(157 кг) и в боковых: по 1 УР воздух-воздух AIM-9 Sidewinder (87 кг)

6*157+2*87 = 1116 кг./ 2460 фунта.

В режиме воздух-земля:
в главном отсеке (под фюзеляжем): 6 УР воздух-воздух AIM-120C AMRAAM и 2 управляемые 450-кг бомбы GBU-32 JDAM 

в боковых: по 1 УР воздух-воздух AIM-9 Sidewinder

6*157+2*87+2*450 = 2016 кг / 4444,5 фунта

В роли самолета завоевания превосходства в воздухе:
в главном отсеке (под фюзеляжем): 6 УР воздух-воздух AIM-120C AMRAAM. и в боковых: по 1 УР воздух-воздух AIM-9 Sidewinder На 4 внешних узлах 
4 AIM-120C AMRAAM и 2 2271 л ПТБ

6*157+2*87+4*157+2*2000 кг = 5744 кг / 12663 фунта.

В роли дальнего истребителя: 
в главном отсеке (под фюзеляжем): 6 УР воздух-воздух AIM-120C AMRAAM. и в боковых: по 1 УР воздух-воздух AIM-9 Sidewinder На 4 внешних узлах 8 AIM-120C AMRAAM и 4 2271 л ПТБ

6*157+2*87+8*157+4*2000 кг = 10372 кг / 22866 фунта.

Нормальная взлетная масса            27216 кг
Нормальная боевая нагрузка          1116 кг
Топливо                                            8300 кг
Вес пустого                                       27216-1116-8300 = 17800 кг
Расход топлива                                8300/3330 = 2.52 кг/км.
Боевой вес                                        17800+4150+1116 = 23066 кг (50852 фунта)
Нагрузка                                            1116 кг
Топливо, 50 %                                  4150 кг
Вес пустого                                       17800 кг
Тяговооруженность                         1,16 – 1,37 (2*15.8 тс)
Нагрузка на крыло                            296 - 349 кг/кв.м
Максимальный взлетный вес:        10372+8300+17800 = 36472 кг (80406 фунтов)
Нагрузка                                            10372 кг
Топливо                                             8300 кг
Вес пустого                                       17800 кг
Общий вес топлива                          8300 + 8000 = 16300 кг

Процентный состав материалов в конструкции планера:

алюминиевые сплавы -                   16 % ( у прототипа - 32 % ),
титановые сплавы -                         39 % ( 27 % ),
композиты -                                      24 % (21 % ).

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
>  А серо-буро-малиновых туда пускают?   
> Что за ветка такая, для шибко узкого круга?
> 
> 
> Вам  с вашей 99% правотой,там будет сложновато


- Побойтесь Бога, Nazar! Всего лишь 98%! Не надо добавлять...  :D 



> http://www.avia.ru/cgi/discshow.cgi?...opiccount=3262


- Спасибо, форум http://www.avia.ru мне известен...  :)

----------


## Холостяк

По РЛС бортовой Ф-22... Тут на темке была версия на 300 км мощи...
Вот инфа:
РЛС URR предназначена для установки на самолете ATF    и обеспечивает работу в следующих режимах.



1.   При действиях по воздушным целям 

Режимы поиска;

-  поиск по скорости;

-  поиск с измерением дальности:  на встречных курсах, все ракурсный в верхней  полусфере, в полном секторе обзора;

-  режим    воздушного боя;

-  пассивный прием.

Режимы сопровождения:

-  сопровождение на проходе;

-  сопровождение одиночной цели;

-  предупреждение о приближении ракет и сопровождение ракет;

-  сопровождение заданной цели.

Режимы опознавания цели:

— определение госпринадлежности цели по ее радиолокационным приз*накам;

-  распознавание целей в групповом строю;

-  опознавание на большой дальности.



2.  При действиях по наземным целям

Режимы получения   изображения земной поверхности :

-   получение изображения с помощью обычного луча;

-   получение изображения с помощью доплеровского сужения луча;

-  обнаружение метеообразований;

-   режим маяка.

Режимы когерентного обзора земной поверхности:

-  синтезирование  апертуры;

-  селекция движущихся наземных   целей;                                                                   

-   выделение тактических целей.                                                                                   

Навигационные режимы:                                                      

-  следование   рельефу местности;

-  облет препятствий;

-  измерение скорости;

-  определение   местоположения самолета.



В состав РЛС входят    три основных подсистемы: активная ФАР (АФАР), приемное устройство со стабилизированным гетеродином и   про*цессор обработки сигналов.

Выбор  (АФАР)  для  РЛС  самолета  ATF  объясняется  тем,  что она  обладает рядом  преимуществ по сравнению с  антенными  решетками с  механическим  сканированием. Например, обычная антенна с механическим сканированием не совместима с технологией  «Стелс», так как представляет собой плоскую отражающую поверхность, формирующую при сканировании сильный отраженный сигнал в направлении на облучающую РЛС противника. АФАР является неподвижной системой, ее плоскость  может быть наклонена на некоторый угол относительно наибо*лее вероятных направлений  облучения самолета другими РЛС, что исключает возникновение мощных отражающих сигналов в этих направлениях.

В РЛС с  АФАР переключение луча с одного направления на другое в пределах всей зоны обзора осуществляется в течение нескольких секунд. Поэтому в таких РЛС изменение режимов работы  происходит почти мгновенно. Например, возможен быстрый переход от сопровождения цели, находящейся на каком-либо угловом направлении, к режиму обнаружения  с поиском по скорости на другом угловом направлении. Эти режимы реализуются последовательно, но настолько быстро, что создается эффект одновременной работы РЛС в нескольких режимах. В технических  условиях на РЛС самолета  ATF   было предусмотрено чередование следующих режимов работы: 

сопровождение на проходе, поиск с определением дальности, поиск по скорости, следование рельефу местности и облета препятствий, картографирование.

Еще одним преимуществом АФАР является возможность реализации режимов, характеризующихся малой вероятностью перехвата сигнала РЛС средствами разведки и предупреждения, установленными на цели. Существует ряд методов для обеспечения этого. Основной из них предусматривает излучение сигналов ограниченной мощности. После обнаружения цели мощность облучения уменьшается до минимума, необходимого для ее сопровождения,  и продолжает снижаться по мере сближения с ней. Возможно также изменение сигналов в пространстве, по времени и частоте, что затрудняет обнаружение противником источника конкретных сигналов на фоне всех других. Необходимо отметить, что исследования в области методологии обеспечения низкой вероятности перехвата сигналов АФАР засекречены.

Другим преимуществом РЛС с АФАР состоит в том, что может работать как две или более антенны и использоваться для противодействия системам радиоэлектронной борьбы (РЭБ)  противника. Например, если помехи создаются дистанционными передатчиками, то часть приемопе*редающих   модулей антенной решетки может быть выделена для генера*ции сигналов обнуления на той же длине волны, но со сдвигом фазы для исключения помехового строба.

Основными недостатками АФАР является ее высокая стоимость и некоторые другие факторы (разделение на субапертуры, скорость обра*ботки данных при большом количестве модулей АФАР и др.), влияющие на характеристики РЛС с АФАР.

При цене одного модуля 500 долл. стоимость АФАР составит 1  млн. долл. при наличии в составе АФАР 2000 модулей. Для самолета стоимостью 35 млн. долл. такая сумма считается высокой, несмотря на уменьшение расходов на эксплуатацию и техническое обслуживание.

По программе    SSPP   АФАР для РЛС самолета   ATF   разрабатывает фирма Texas Instruments   (США), которая в апреле 1983 г. получила контракт на создание антенной решетки типа SSPA (Solid State Phased Array - твердотельная ФАР). Изготовление АФАР было завершено в июле 1987 г. а в мае 1988 г. она была поставлена фирме Westinghouse   (США) для комплексирования с остальным оборудованием.

Активная ФАР состоит из 198О приемопередающих модулей. В состав каждого модуля входят фазовращатель, усилитель мощности для передачи сигналов и малошумный предусилитель для их приема. Выходная мощность модуля 2 Вт.

Диаметр АФАР 81,3 см, масса 219,1 кг, объем 0,275 куб.м, рассеиваемая мощность 8278 Вт, расход охлаждающей жидкости 11,3 л/мин.

Для управления фазой каждого модуля используется пятиразрядное устройство управления, кроме того, при формировании луча каждый модуль может быть включен или выключен. Для приема и передачи используются отдельные волноводные соединения. Общее  управление формиро*ванием луча осуществляется с помощью четырех автономных ЭВМ, основанных на  микропроцессорах, каждая из которых управляет одним квадрантом АФАР.

Для питания АФАР используются четыре источника питания напряжением +7В постоянного тока. Каждый из этих источников питает приемопередающие модули одного квадранта апертуры. Кроме того, предус*мотрен комбинированный источник питания ±5 В со схемами переключе*ния приблизительно 50 кГц. Масса источника питания АФАР вместе с блоком сопряжения  140,6 кг, объем 0.565 куб.м,    рассеиваемая мощность 3800 Вт, расход охлаждающего воздуха 3800 кг/мин, расход охлаждающей жидкости 14,3 л/мин.

С начала 1989 г. фирмы   Texas Instruments     и   Westinghouse,    а так*же   Hughes  проводят четырехлетнюю работу по программе, направленной на создание промышленной технологии изготовления приемопередающих модулей и на доведение их стоимости до  400 долл. при темпе произ*водства тысяча модулей в день.

Принимаемая энергия поступает через малошумный  усилитель в каж*дом модуле антенны в восьмиканальное приемное устройство. Четыре канала непосредственно связаны с АФАР, а оставшиеся четыре исполь*зуются в качестве резервных и выполнения вспомогательных функций.

В состав приемного устройства входят 43 модуля, из которых два модуля - переключатель/малошумный усилитель;  19 модулей - приемники с устройствами дискретизации, преобразующими синфазный и квадра*турный выходные сигналы в цифровую форму; шесть модулей - контроллер; три модуля - устройство синхронизации; шесть модулей - источни*ки питания.

Модули, входящие в состав приемного устройства, размещаются в три ряда на монтажной панели, которая предусматривает их жидкостное охлаждение. Для охлаждения   модули крепятся к лепесткам теплообменников, расположенных    с каждой стороны панели, с помощью клиновид*ных зажимов. Хладагент поступает в заднюю часть блока и направляется в шесть теплообменников в соответствии с количеством рассеивае*мой модулями энергии.

В РЛС имеется стабилизированный генератор, генерирующий сигналы возбуждения передающих модулей.

Масса приемного устройства/стабилизированного генератора 90,7 кг, объем 0.074 куб.м, рассеиваемая мощность 2300 Вт, расход охлаждающей жидкости 8,3 л/мин.

С выхода приемного устройства  данные в цифровой форме поступают в процессор обработки сигналов, где из них выделяются сигналы цели. Процессор построен по технологии   VHSIC,  которая позволяет повы*сить быстродействие в 50-100 раз по сравнению с процессорами, построенными на основе существующей технологии. Масса процессора 104,3  кг, объем 0,116 куб.м, рассеиваемая мощность 2175 Вт,  расход охлаждающего воздуха 3,7 кг/мин.

При разработке РЛС большое внимание уделялось ее надежности и техническому обслуживанию. Средняя наработка на отказ РЛС должна составлять 400-500 ч. Этот уровень надежности будет достигнут без применения резервирования, так как все блоки РЛС   обладают  повышенной   надежностью.  Так, СНО для антенны составляет  2500 ч,  а СНО для процессора обработки сигналов - приблизительно 1000 ч. Остальные, входящие в состав РЛС блоки, будут иметь СНО около 1250 ч, что позволит получить требуемую  надежность со средней наработкой на отказ 400 ч. Интервал между циклами технического обслуживания  сос*тавит 100 ч.

При работе РЛС даже выход из строя до 5% модулей  АФАР почти не приводит к ухудшению технических характеристик РЛС, что также зна*чительно повышает ее надежность.

Кроме того, антенна, построенная  на основе твердотельных передат*чиков способна заменить мощный передатчик на лампе бегущей волны, являющийся одним из основных источников отказов в существующих РЛС.

Дальность действия РЛС 90 - 185 км, масса 553,7 кг, потребляемая мощность 16533 Вт, объем 0,565 куб.м, расход охлаждающего воздуха 4,38 кг/мин. расход охлаждающей жидкости 33,9 л/мин.

----------


## juky-puky

> юки а у тебя форма серо буро???


- С июня 1995 года - никакой формы. До этого 26 лет поносил - и будя! Пущай другие  поносят...  A я на завалинке посижу...   :Wink:  



> я с уважением отношусь ко всем нормальным пользователям ветки и поэтому прошу==
> есть темы где можно вы:%546545 ться
> есть темы где надо подумать
> ЮКИ-подумай а  ??? :shock:  :shock:


- Игорь, не надо сразу думать о плохом: в приличной компании я вполне интеллигентный пацан...  :D

----------


## Холостяк

По моему "знанию"  матчасти... 
Я не на экзамене в академии, а Вы подполковник Минайченков Игорь Владимирович  еще не доросли давать оценки другим, это прежде всего сразу показало уровень Вашего интеллекта. Или все же мните себя на преподавательской должности? Мания величия? Сочувствую. Хотя 81 год выпуска из училища и не дослужиться с такими «глубокими» маниями до полковника… Мои соболезнования.
И причем тут «…до визга бояться…». Прямо не офицер, а писатель – такие художественные образы… Хотя какой там ты офицер…

Для остальных собеседников.
Формально на летной должности не нахожусь. Списан с летной работы. Классность не подтверждаю. Последнее подтверждение было - «первого класса». Истребительная авиация. Освоенные самолеты МиГ-23 и МиГ-29. 
Однако летчик всегда остается летчиком.

Извините за отступление от темы форума.

----------


## Nazar

Юкки,прошу прощения,конечно 98%
Добавил отсебятину :oops: 
Так все-таки и здесь не последние люди собрались
(это я про компании пацанов)
 :Wink:  А про 26лет ношения формы,ну хоть кусочек инфы
(это я к Ил-28 и ядреным взрывам применительно)  :Wink:  
 :Wink:  А вообще,делить то нам нечего :)  :)  :)

----------


## Холостяк

Давайте действительно к теме форума...
Обратите внимание на обшивку Ф-22. Технология..Однако!!!

----------


## Холостяк

И еще...

----------


## juky-puky

> Так все-таки и здесь не последние люди собрались
> (это я про компании пацанов)


- Дык, ясно дело - тут тусовка чумовая!  :D Как раз для нас с дедом Талашом!   :Wink:  



> А про 26лет ношения формы,ну хоть кусочек инфы
> (это я к Ил-28 и ядреным взрывам применительно)


- Я же говорил: в бытность мою совсем юным лейтенантом, году этак в 1973-74, я имел удовольствие служить в одном полку с майором, готовившимся к дембелю, так вот он бросал ЯБ с Ил-28. Надо полагать - до "запрещения испытаний в атмосфере, космическом пространстве и под водой" (1962 год? Не помню точно, лень искать).



> А вообще, делить то нам нечего :)  :)  :)


- 100%.

----------


## Кент

> Последнее подтверждение было - «первого класса». Истребительная авиация. Освоенные самолеты МиГ-23 и МиГ-29. 
> Однако летчик всегда остается летчиком.


Скажите пожалуйста, Федор Моисеевич, а в Академии Вам довелось учиться?

----------


## juky-puky

> По РЛС бортовой Ф-22... Тут на темке была версия на 300 км мощи...
> 
> Дальность действия РЛС 90 - 185 км, масса 553,7 кг, потребляемая мощность 16533 Вт, объем 0,565 куб.м, расход охлаждающего воздуха 4,38 кг/мин. расход охлаждающей жидкости 33,9 л/мин.


- Уважаемый Холостяк, как человек, близкий к военной авиации, Вы должны знать, что не бывает дальности обнаружения "просто", а *бывает дальность обнаружения по цели с ЭПР такой-то.* Поэтому: Дальность действия РЛС 90 - 185 км никому ни о чём сказать, к сожалению, не может.   :cry: 
Вы уж, пожалуйста, внесите ясность в этом месте?  :) 
Ссылок ведь очень много...

----------


## игорь

интересное кино
я для этого шлимазла Федора Моисеевича пятнадцать лет строил самолеты знаю каждый болт на Су-27 и МиГ-29
и оказывается -не дорос :cry:  :cry: 
а выпускался я вообще в 79
так что по мнению Холостяка должен был быть генералом
но к сожалению не вышло
крайняя моя должность-начальник группы военного представительства
на Луховицком машзаводе-99дмб
прошу извинения за офф-но достал этот пернатый

 :shock:
ЛИЧНО ХОЛОСТЯКУ=
за высказывание=какой ты там офицер=
канделябром в морду
на том стоим :!:

----------


## Д.Срибный

*ууу... как все запущено... :( 
мужики, давайте без канделябров! почему все разногласия у нас сразу переходят в выяснение "а ты кто такой"?*

----------


## Артём

Федор Моисеич! 
А вы в училище сразу на 23-м учились?? Рассказали б, как оно, а? Интересно ведь!

----------


## игорь

Д.Срибному
Ни хао Дмитрий!
Ты прав и по положению и по сути-не станем разводить рамсы
Лучше скажи-а Ту-16 в Китае есть??
 :shock:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Гы. В Китае все есть. Xian H-6 называются :-)

----------


## игорь

я имел в виду в строю и на производстве
по этому справочнику их еще 160 шт http://www.aerotechnics.ru/Force.aspx?countryid=68
а то Назар сомневается :shock:

----------


## juky-puky

> интересное кино
> я для этого шлимазла Федора Моисеевича пятнадцать лет строил самолеты знаю каждый болт на Су-27 и МиГ-29
> и оказывается -не дорос :cry:  :cry: 
> прошу извинения за офф-но достал этот пернатый
> 
>  :shock:
> ЛИЧНО ХОЛОСТЯКУ=
> за высказывание=какой ты там офицер=
> канделябром в морду
> на том стоим :!:


- Господа-товарищи! Так выпьем же за нерушимое единство лётного и инженерно-технического состава! Уррра!  :twisted:

----------


## игорь

ага 
и у Кента еще луковичка есть под закусь :D

----------


## Nazar

> я имел в виду в строю и на производстве
> по этому справочнику их еще 160 шт http://www.aerotechnics.ru/Force.aspx?countryid=68
> а то Назар сомневается :shock:


Я не сомневаюсь в том,что они есть у Китая
я сомневаюсь в том,что морские Ту-16 ,не дорезали до середины 90х

----------


## Холостяк

Для собеседников которые не знают про ЭПР, тоже доходчиво… 
- Эффективная поверхность рассеивания - это такая условная площадь алюминиевого квадрата, поставленного перпендикулярно линии "РЛС - цель", который отражает сигналы РЛС так же, как и соответствующий самолёт. Данные об ЭПР военных самолётов секретные.  Тут ничего не поделаешь. Как я уже указывал, военнослужащие ВВС в соответствии с допуском и осведомленностью со свей должностью могут узнать ЭПР наших самолетов. И то единицы, тк. Это Сов.С. Кто по должности не имеет допуска к этой инфе…Увы! В открытой печати данные об ЭПР не достоверны. 
При наблюдении самолёта с разных направлений (под разными ракурсами) его ЭПР отличается, порой - весьма значительно. Даже есть влияние на ЭПР от «скрытия» самолета за рельефом местности…
Для простых расчётов берут обычно ЭПР самолёта по ракурсом 3/4 спереди как наиболее общий случай (67.5 градуса спереди от продольной оси самолёта). 
Насколько мне известно из ОТКРЫТЫХ ИСТОЧНИКОВ: 
Су-27 - 15 м2; 
Су-35/37 - не встречал, скорее всего - примерно аналогична; 
В-1В - довели до 1 м2; 
Ту-95 - >100 м2; 
Ту-160 - неизвестно, там принят ряд мер по её снижению, где-нибудь между 20 м2 и 40 м2; 
Ф-15 - 5-7 м2; 
Ф-16 - 3 м2. 
Ty-22M3 - 35 м2; 
B-52 - ~40-80 м2; 
F-18C/D - 2.4 м2; 
F-18E/F - 1.2 м2; 
B-2 - 0.1-0.05 м2; 
F-22 - 0.1-0.01 м2; 
F-117 - 0.01-0.001 м2; 

Повторяю: Все данные *ОРИЕНТИРОВАЧНЫЕ*. Но есть от чего отталкиваться и иметь представление. 

Дальность обнаружения в зависимости от ЭПР меняется как корень четвёртой степени от частного - если ЭПР одного самолёта 1 м2, а другого - 16 м2, то дальность его обнаружения по сравнению с первым будет (16/1)^1/4=2. 
Например, дальность обнаружения с помощью одной и той же РЛС Су-27 и F-16 будет отличаться в: (15/3)^1/4=1.5 раза, а дальность обнаружения F-16 и F22 будет отличаться в: (3/0.05)^1/4=2.8 раза. 
В характеристиках РЛС всех мастей обычно даётся конкретная цифра дальности обнаружения эталонной цели, например: цель с ЭПР=5 м2 обнаруживается этой РЛС на дальности в 350 км. Дальность действия AN/APG-77 Ф-22 в промежутке 90 - 185 км видимо дана по «вилочному контуру» истребителя МиГ-29 – Су- 27 – МиГ-31… 

Например: цель с ЭПР=1 м2, обнаруживалась БРЛС F-4 "Фантом II" AN/APQ-120 на расстоянии 56 км. 
Значит, МиГ-21, с ЭПР=3 м2 он обнаруживал: 56*[(3/1)^1/4=1.32]=74 км. 

Встречная задача: БРЛС Су-27 обнаруживает цель с ЭПР=1 м2 на расстоянии 130 км. 
Значит, F-22 ей будет обнаружен на дальности: 130*[(0.05/1)^1/4]=61 км. 

По вопросу «шлимазлов» и прочего сионизма… Шлимазл на идиш – хронический неудачник. Игорьку больше подходит наименование  - ПОЦ. Тоже на идиш, но перевод по круче. 
Мне это фиолетово – я не отношусь к этому народу, так же как и выдуманный псевдоним – Федор Моисеевич Аллахакбаров–Иванов. Однако, вызывает некоторое уважение к еврейскому народу не дающему своих граждан, в том числе военнослужащих младшего состава, в обиду и готовым всегда дать достойный ответ. 
По поводу *«…болтов…»,* прям будто разговор идет не о самолетах а о *ПАРАВОЗАХ*! Оригинально! :D  
*АВИАТОРЫ исторически говорят про ЗАКЛЕПКИ!!!*
И *"...строят..."* самолеты..  :D Типа "Строиться! Равняйсь! Смирно!"  Или, если речь о строительстве, то я как знаю строят куличи в песочнице и сортиры на даче, а *САМОЛЕТЫ СОБИРАЮТ*!
Вообщем "чек" сам нарисовался. Начавший переход на личности... Некультурно, не тактично, не по-офицерски...

----------


## juky-puky

> Для собеседников которые не знают про ЭПР, тоже доходчиво… 
> - Эффективная поверхность рассеивания - это такая условная площадь алюминиевого квадрата, поставленного перпендикулярно линии "РЛС - цель", который отражает сигналы РЛС так же, как и соответствующий самолёт...


- Нет, не шлимазл п/п-к Фёдор Аллахакбарович!  :D 
Вот только фиговина про "дальность действия AN/APG-77 Ф-22 в промежутке 90 - 185 км видимо дана по «вилочному контуру» истребителя МиГ-29 – Су- 27 – МиГ-31…" - чистой воды нонсенс. Ни в какие ворота не лезущий.
По данным журнала Aviation Week and Space Technology дальность обнаружения цели с ЭПР=*1* м2 AN/APG-77 составляет *220* км в режиме малой заметности и *270* км - максимальная.

----------


## Viggen

> Дальность действия AN/APG-77 Ф-22 в промежутке 90 - 185 км видимо дана по «вилочному контуру» истребителя МиГ-29 – Су- 27 – МиГ-31…


Я приветствую то, что Вы стали вести беседу непредвзято, но тут вынужден не согласиться. Вот отрывок о ТТХ БРЛС "Еврофайтера", для сравнения:
The 193-kg Captor is a modular design with 61 shop-replaceable units (SPUs) and six line-replaceable units (LRUs). The LRUs are the two receivers, two transmitters, the antenna, and the processor. The radar processor can perform three-billion operations per second and works with the use of ADA software compatible with MIL-STD 2167A. Three separate data-processing channels are used to enable the radar to perform various modes simultaneously. The radar can observe 60 degrees to the left and right horizontally (some sources claim 70 degrees), and the radar range is at least 160 km for targets with an RCS of 5 sq m. Large targets, such as transport aircraft, can be detected at distances of up to 300 km. The radar has several air-to-air modes in which high-, medium-, and low-pulse-repetition-frequency regimes are used. The available range of pulse-repetition-frequencies (PRFs) is from 1 to 20 KHz. Among the air-to-air modes are range-while-scan (RWS), track-while-scan (TWS), and velocity search (VS). All of the modes are used for BVR engagement with the use of AIM-120 AMRAAM missiles or, in the future, with the use of Meteors. In track-while-scan mode, 20 targets can be simultaneously tracked, and up to six (some sources says eight) can be simultaneously engaged. Range-while-scan is used for initial target detection, with the radar emitting at low PRF and high power. Velocity scan is used for prioritization of the targets detected, and the radar switches to medium PRF. Track-while-scan is the basic mode for air combat and engagement of enemy aircraft. Also, a single-target-track mode is available for engagement of a remote target at the edge of the missile's range. Additionally, the radar has a raid-assessment function that distinguishes individual targets within a group of targets, along with a non-cooperative recognition mode that evaluates target characteristics (counting engine-compressor blades, RCS measurement, etc.) to identify a type of aircraft. The Captor radar also has look-down/shoot-down capabilities. A unique radar feature is the ability to present returns on two multifunction displays in the cockpit, in the vertical and horizontal view, giving the pilot a three-dimensional situational picture.

The MIDS is also extensively used for BVR engagement. It enables the exchange of information between eight Typhoons in formation and with an Airborne Warning and Control System (AWACS) aircraft, as well as with a ground-based station, such as the nearest air-operations center (AOC). The aircraft typically attack in pairs, with the leading aircraft well forward and having its radar switched off and the trailing aircraft with the radar turned on. When targets are detected, the lead aircraft silently approaches with its radar in stand-by mode but not emitting. The attack is conducted silently, and, according to some sources, even the mid-course update can be accomplished based on information from the trailing aircraft. In the case of enemy attack, the leading aircraft can perform a break maneuver, and the second aircraft accelerates to engage.

The Captor also has several dogfight modes. For the search and track of maneuvering targets, the vertical-search mode conducts scans in vertical surface sweeps rather than horizontally in descending or ascending bars. There is also a boresight mode for designating a target visible on the head-up display (HUD) and a slaved mode for designating an air target with the use of helmet-mounted cueing system.

The Captor radar will also have some air-to-ground modes, which will be introduced in Tranche 2 aircraft (see below). A Doppler beam-sharpening (DBS) mode will provide a ground picture of one-meter resolution. A synthetic-aperture-radar (SAR) mode with 0.3-meter resolution is to be available, as well as ground-moving-target-indication/track (GMTI/T) and fixed-ground-target-track (FTT) modes. The range of the SAR is to be 80 km. A sea-surface-search-and-track mode is to have a range of 130 km. As for other modes, a ground-target rangefinding (GR) mode and a terrain-avoidance mode are to be introduced in Tranche 2. All the above modes are to support various weapons types that could be used against ground or naval targets.

----------


## Холостяк

Ну я ж выделял специально, что ВСЕ данные ОРИЕНТИРОВАЧНЫЕ - в открытой печати данные об ЭПР *не достоверны*. А Вы мне еще источники иностранные приводите. Тем более американцы всегда, в рекламных целях, завышают все свои параметры. 

И почему сразу "нонсенс" с воротами? Если что-то отвергаите то подтвердите этот самый "нонсенс". Данные приведенные мной тоже из различных, я предполагаю именно те кто их составлял и рассматривали дальность обнаружения БРЛС Ф-22 именно из "среднестатистического противника". Я предполагаю это наиболее "ходовые" наши самолеты. Не буду же я, как я далек от того что те кто публиковал эти цифры, использовать ЭПР "Сесны" или По-2. Ведь, повторяясь, РЕАЛЬНЫЕ ЦИФРЫ НИКТО НЕ ОПУБЛИКУЕТ. Я на цифрах 90-185 км "горой" не стою - я их не замерял.

Просто спор об этом бесполезен. Все чисто идет на предположениях и каждый делает выводы для себя путем анализа в своем мышлении на основе различных источников.
Я, допустим, если журнал Aviation Week and Space Technology опубликовал ЭПР=1 м2 AN/APG-77 на 220 км, то думаю, что завысил параметр. И с 185 км +\-  20-15 определяюсь на 200 км. По максимуму у меня сомнения...И это по нашим основным самолетам. Все.
 Перспектива есть?
Вот ВиГГен добавил перспективу " ...обнаружение крупных целей и транспортных самолетов до 300 км..." Вот я сомневаюсь... Все таки завышают производители американские (или пропаганда) по-черному... Напрашивается вопрос... Почему тогда не все 500 написали!? Жахнули бы 500 км и все дела!!! 
А ответ то что 500 уж явно не реально, а вот с 300 можно и поспорить... +- 100 км от реального... Как мы сейчас... 
Так что бесполезно. И тем более с ХУДОЖЕСТВЕННЫМИ ОБРАЗАМИ типа "нонсенс".."ворота"...

----------


## игорь

чисто для информации=
заклепка в самолете-всего лишь одна из составных частей крепежа
существуют еще=
болты, винты ,болт-заклепки(они же гудричи)
и болт в конструкции -основной силовой крепежный элемент
у нас шасси к фюзеляжу чем крепится??
или консоль крыла??
на чем держится в шарнире лопасть вертолета???
Далее=
в ОКБ при закладке нового самолета кроме должности Главный конструктор есть должность- Главный строитель,
заводы=машиностроительные и авиастроительные.(нет авиасборочных!!!)
Да самолет собирают=НО уже в сборочном цеху
я уже не говорю про понятие-строительная горизонталь
сюда посмотри
http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?styp...EE%E5%ED%E8%E5
Резюме=иногда надо протирать светофильтр на ЗШ-
глядишь чего нибудь новое увидишь :shock:

ЗЫ=лично Холостяку
так вы уважаемый еще и под псевдонимом выступаете???
а я тут распинаюсь
АНОНИМ он и есть аноним :evil:

----------


## игорь

Назар писал
Я не сомневаюсь в том,что они есть у Китая
я сомневаюсь в том,что морские Ту-16 ,не дорезали до середины 90х[/quote]

как я уже говорил в 2000г. в апреле был в командировке Владивосток(арз Артем)-Монгохто авиация ТОФ
Ту-16 3шт (модификации не знаю-тогда не интересовался) разделывали на моих глазах ножницами Ламбауди
в Монгохто и в Хороле резали Ту-22 М2 и Ту-142

----------


## Nazar

> как я уже говорил в 2000г. в апреле был в командировке Владивосток(арз Артем)-Монгохто авиация ТОФ
> Ту-16 3шт (модификации не знаю-тогда не интересовался) разделывали на моих глазах ножницами Ламбауди
> в Монгохто и в Хороле резали Ту-22 М2 и Ту-142


Может быть Игорь,в Монгохто они то-же довольно долго продержались,может и забыли где-нибудь на дальней стоянке АРЗ про них,а может начальник хранил,всякое бывает
В Пушкине на АРЗ ,до начала 2000х годов стояло несколько Як-28,потом сменилось рукаводство и все порезали.

----------


## juky-puky

> Вот ВиГГен добавил перспективу " ...обнаружение крупных целей и транспортных самолетов до 300 км..." Вот я сомневаюсь... Все таки завышают производители американские (или пропаганда) по-черному... Напрашивается вопрос... Почему тогда не все 500 написали!? Жахнули бы 500 км и все дела!!!


- А есть просто такая штука, как *масштаб экрана*. Например, он ограничен, как у старика F-14 дальностью в 200 морских миль (370 км) - и всё. 



> А ответ то что 500 уж явно не реально, а вот с 300 можно и поспорить... +- 100 км от реального... Как мы сейчас...


- Я не знаю, например, каков масштаб экрана у БРЛС F-22. Очень может быть, что и 500 км, почему бы и нет?



> Так что бесполезно. И тем более с ХУДОЖЕСТВЕННЫМИ ОБРАЗАМИ типа "нонсенс".."ворота"...


- Вы просто возьмите для сравнения самые-пресамые продвинутые российские БРЛС.  Для них даётся дальность обнаружения целей с ЭПР порядка 5 м2 до 300 км...   :Wink:

----------


## игорь

> Сообщение от игорь
> 
> как я уже говорил в 2000г. в апреле был в командировке Владивосток(арз Артем)-Монгохто авиация ТОФ
> Ту-16 3шт (модификации не знаю-тогда не интересовался) разделывали на моих глазах ножницами Ламбауди
> в Монгохто и в Хороле резали Ту-22 М2 и Ту-142
> 
> 
> Может быть Игорь,в Монгохто они то-же довольно долго продержались,может и забыли где-нибудь на дальней стоянке АРЗ про них,а может начальник хранил,всякое бывает
> В Пушкине на АРЗ ,до начала 2000х годов стояло несколько Як-28,потом сменилось рукаводство и все порезали.

----------


## игорь

> Сообщение от игорь
> 
> как я уже говорил в 2000г. в апреле был в командировке Владивосток(арз Артем)-Монгохто авиация ТОФ
> Ту-16 3шт (модификации не знаю-тогда не интересовался) разделывали на моих глазах ножницами Ламбауди
> в Монгохто и в Хороле резали Ту-22 М2 и Ту-142
> 
> 
> Может быть Игорь,в Монгохто они то-же довольно долго продержались,может и забыли где-нибудь на дальней стоянке АРЗ про них,а может начальник хранил,всякое бывает
> В Пушкине на АРЗ ,до начала 2000х годов стояло несколько Як-28,потом сменилось рукаводство и все порезали.


 Может быть итак
возьмем Иваново-308 АРЗ МО РФ
на нем в прошлом году разрезали  2 Ан-22 прошедших капремонт но не востребованных ВТА
а на стоянке ЦБПиПЛС стоят еще два Антея не попавших на ремонт
ну и где логика :shock:

----------


## Холостяк

Вот нашел у американце данные по нашему Су-35. В принципе любопытно. Обращаю внимание на данные по БРЛС. Они считают что существует все таки разработки специально для Су-35 и Су-37, модель не назвали, выдав, как пишут, приблизительные характеристики. Даже фото поместили. Прикрепляю к сообщению. Скорее всего речь идет об РЛСУ «Ирбис», разработка которой ведется в НИИП с 2004 г. под руководством главного конструктора Владимира Загороднего на основе опыта создания РЛС с пассивными ФАР «Барс» и «Оса», предназначена для решения в составе интегрированного комплекса БРЭО самолетаносителя широкого круга задач по обнаружению и сопровождению воздушных, наземных и надводных целей... Она представлялась на авиасалоне "МАКС 2005"...
...Конструктивно РЛСУ «Ирбис-Э» представляет собой многофункциональную радиолокационную систему Х-диапазона с пассивной ФАР, размещенной на двухстепенном гидроприводе (по азимуту и крену), с использованием перспективной вычислительной системы ЕКВС-3 с БЦВМ «Соло-35». Антенное устройство на базе пассивной ФАР диаметром 900 мм с вертикальной поляризацией волны и временем переключения луча при электронном управлении 0,4 мс сканирует при электронном управлении лучом по азимуту и углу места в секторах не менее 60°. Кроме того, двухстепенной электрогидропривод механически доворачивает антенну по азимуту на угол до 60° и по крену на угол 120°. Благодаря этому, максимальный угол отклонения луча по азимуту при электронном управлении и механическом довороте антенны увеличивается до 120°....
...РЛСУ «Ирбис-Э» может обнаруживать и одновременно сопровождать до 30 воздушных целей при сохранении непрерывности обзора пространства (режим сопровождения на проходе), обеспечивать одновременный обстрел двух целей двумя ракетами с полуактивными РГС и до восьми целей восемью ракетами с активными РГС, в т.ч. до четырех целей на дальности свыше 300 км.
Дальность обнаружения воздушных целей с ЭОП 3 м2 на встречных курсах у РЛСУ  составляет не менее 350-400 км, а на догонных курсах - не менее 150 км (при высоте цели 10 км и более). Обнаруживать «сверхмалозаметные» цели с ЭОП 0,01 м2 станция может на дальностях до 90 км. Разрешающая способность при распознавании плотной групповой цели (на расстоянии 50 км) составляет: по дальности - 50-100 м, по скорости - 5 м/с и по угловым координатам -2,5°....
Самое интересное, что в комплекте «Ирбис-Э» есть хвостовая антена которая позволяет "просматривать" и заднюю полусферу... 

При этом американцы дали характеристики по Фазотрону, уже установленному на Су-27 и Су-30. 

Они считают , что всего у нас 11 самолетов Су-35.

SU-35 all-weather counter-air fighter
Active: 11

Inventory: 
AF/AD: Su-35 – (11)

W. (tons): 25- 34,0 
Speed (km/h): Max speed Mach 2.35 or 2500km/h (1 350kt), max speed at sea level Mach 1.14 or 1400km/h (755kt) 
Dimensions (m): 14,7 x 21,9 x 5,9 Wing area 62.0m^2 (667.4sq ft)
Ceiling, (m): 17'800 
Range (km): internal fuel over 4000km (2160nm), range with in-flight refuelling over 6500km (3510nm) 
M./Engine: Two Saturn/Lyulka AL-35F (AL-31FM) turbofans; each 137.3 kN (30,865 lb st) with afterburning. Retractable flight refuelling probe on port side of nose 
Man./Crew: 1, Zvezda K-36MD zero/zero ejection seat 
Avionics: 
Radar: Phazotron N011 Zhuk 27 multimode low-altitude terrain-following/avoidance radar, search range 54 n miles (100 km; 62 miles) in forward sector, 30 n miles (55 km; 34 miles) rearward, able to track 10 targets and engage four simultaneously. Phazotron Zhuk-PH phased-array radar under development for later use, search range 89 to 132 n miles (165 to 245 km; 102 to 152 miles) in forward sector, 32 n miles (60 km; 37 miles) rearward, with simultaneous tracking of 24 air targets and ripple-fire engagement of six; N014 rearward-facing radar, range approximately 2 n miles (4 km; 2.5 miles), may enable firing of rearward-facing IR homing air-to-air missiles. 

BARS RADAR WEAPON CONTROL SYSTEM (Development special for Su-35, Su-37. No name. Characteristics approximate.
Scan angles, deg:
azimuth 90
elevation 60
Fighter type target detection range, km:
head-on course 250 - 300
stern-on course 60 - 65
Number of simultaneously
tracked targets (discrete tracking):
attacked aerial targets 8
ground targets 2
Guided weapons used:
air-to-air RVV-AE, R-27, R-73
air-to-surface Kh-31

Flight: Fully automatic flight modes and armament control against ground, maritime and air targets, including automatic low-altitude flight and automatic target designation. RPKB nav system includes laser-gyro INS and Glonass GPS.
Instrumentation: EFIS, with three colour CRTs; HUD.
Mission: New-type IRST moved to starboard; small external TV pod; all combat flight phases computerised. Shown at Farnborough with GEC Ferranti TIALD (thermal imaging airborne laser designator) night/adverse visibility pod fitted for possible future use.
Self-defence: Enhanced ECM, including wingtip jammer pods; RWR.
Armament: One 30 mm GSh-30 gun in starboard wingr00t extension, with 150 rounds. Mountings for up to 14 stores, including R-27 (AA-10 'Alamo-A/B/C/D'), R-40 (AA-6 'Acrid'), R-60 (AA-8 'Aphid'), R-73E (AA-11 'Archer') and RVV-AE (R-77; AA-12 'Adder') air-to-air missiles, Kh-25ML (AS-10 'Karen'), Kh-25MP (AS-12 'Kegler'), Kh-29T (AS-14 'Kedge'), Kh-31P (AS-17 'Krypton') and Kh-59 (AS-18 'Kazoo') air-to-surface missiles, S-25LD laser-guided rockets, S-25IRS IR-guided rockets, GBU-500L and GBU-1500L laser-guided bombs, GBU-500T and GBU-1500T TV-guided bombs, KMGU cluster weapons, KAB-500 bombs and rocket packs. Maximum weapon load 8,000 kg (17,635 lb).

[crossreferences: armament ] 
•  AA-10A/B/C/D/E Alamo-A/B/C/D/E / R-27R/T/RE/TE/AE
•  AA-11 Archer / R-73
•  AA-12 AMRAAMski / R-77 RVV-AE
•  AS-17 Krypton / Kh-31
•  AS-18 Kazoo / Kh-59M
•  AA-8 APHID / R-60
•  AS-14b Kedge / Kh-29T
•  Unguided missiles
•  Air bombs
•  Aircraft gun armament
•  AA-X-13 / R-37
•  KS-172 RVV-L
•  OLS (52Sh) Optical-location station for Su-35
•  BARS RADAR WEAPON CONTROL SYSTEM

Advanced development of Su-27; airframe, power plant, avionics and armament all upgraded; quadruplex digital fly-by-wire controls under development by Avionika; longitudinal static instability; tandem 'triplane' layout, with foreplanes; double-slotted flaperons; taller, square-tip twin tailfins with integral fuel tanks; reprofiled front fuselage for larger-diameter radar antenna; enlarged tailcone for rearward-facing radar; twin-wheel nose landing gear; axisymmetric thrust vectoring nozzles under development for use on production aircraft (see Su-37 in Addenda). Tests with side-stick controller on starboard side of cockpit of Su-27 testbed LMK-2405 are unlikely to lead to change from conventional centre stick. 

Sergei Drobyshev 
Head of the Regional Policy and Marketing Department, KnAAPO 

The development of a new combat aircraft is a most intricate gestation period from the R & D work to launch it into series production and operation. A major role here is played by the manufacturer, because there is a long way between the creation of a prototype and the production of a series aircraft. So, during the launch into series production of the Su-27 aircraft developed with the direct participation of specialists from the Komsomolsk-on-Amur Aircraft Manufacturing Company (KnAAPO), over 50,000 revisions and corrections have been introduced into the designs of the airframe and airborne systems. Without the concerted efforts of KnAAPO, Sukhoi EDB and hundreds of allied enterprises, this wonderful machine would remain a mere blueprint. The design potential of the Su-27 aircraft made it possible for the Sukhoi EDB to develop, on its basis, some new versions of combat aircraft for various roles, such as the Su-27UB combat trainer, Su-30 multipurpose two-seater, Su-33 deck-based fighter, Su-32FN front-line bomber and, of course, the Su-35 multipurpose fighter. A pioneer in the production of the Su-27s, KnAAPO also contributed to the creation of these aircraft, generously sharing its technical and technological know-how tried out on the Su-27s, with other aircraft manufacturing factories which brought the production of these aircraft to the commercial level. 
As soon as the work on the Su-35 was started by Sukhoi, the KnAAPO specialists actively participated in the project, designing units and assemblies for the future aircraft. Most experimental aircraft for the trials and a small series of them for the Russian Air Force have also been built by KnAAPO. 
To enhance the combat effectiveness and expand the employment area of the aircraft, it was decided to create a multipurpose maneuverable fighter combining high agility and capacity to intercept air targets normally attacked by the Su-27 with a capability to attack ground and water surface targets by both unguided and guided, including high precision, weapons. The Su-35 met these requirements. 
The Su-35 is intended to destroy existing and prospective remotely piloted vehicles, cruise missiles and other maneuverable targets against the earth background, day and night and in all weathers, to deliver preemptive strikes at any air enemy, including hardly discernible visual objects, to engage ground (and water surface) targets by carrying out standoff attacks with diverse guided weapons, including high-precision ones. 
The installation of a new set of airborne equipment and additional (as compared to the Su-27) weapon systems on the aircraft required more hardpoints, a robust airframe, and called for changes in many airborne and airframe systems. The main landing gear struts have been modified and the two-wheel nose leg ruggedized. 
For better agility and takeoff/landing performance, the aircraft was provided with a canard. In terms of aerodynamic layout, the Su-35 is an unstable integral triplane (wing + horizontal tail + canard). The required stability and control are assured by a remote control system. The canard notably assists in controlling the aircraft at large angles of attack and bringing it to a level flight condition. 
The Su-35 has now acquired a newly developed wing with increased relative thickness, accommodating a large amount of fuel. As in the Su-27, the wing of the Su-35 is provided with high-lift devices featured as deflecting leading edges and flaperons acting as both the flaps and ailerons. In flights at subsonic speeds, the wing profile curvature is changed by a remote control system which deflects the leading edges and flaperons versus the angle of attack. 
The horizontal tail of the aircraft is essentially a differentially adjustable stabilizer each panel of which is provided with its own quick-acting electro-hydraulic actuator. 
For a greater combat employment range, the aircraft is fitted with an in-flight refueling system. Inasmuch as a refueling flight of the aircraft may be quite extended (6 - 8 hours or longer) and is only limited by the pilot's physical conditions, its cockpit is provided with containers to store reserves of food and water, and a waste disposal system. The amount of oxygen is increased too. The KD-36DM series ejector seat is set with its back inclined at 30 deg., which helps the pilot resist aircraft accelerations in air combat. 
The Su-35 avionics equipment comprises: 
- new-generation forward-looking pulse-doppler radar with a phased antenna array; 
- rearward-looking radar; 
- optical locator with combined functions of infra-red imager and laser range finder; 
- weapons control system; 
- helmet-mounted target designator; 
- radio reconnaissance system; 
- defense complex; 
- integrated display system using three high-contrast monochrome CRTs; 
- communications and navigation equipment. 
To penetrate enemy air defenses, the Su-35 can fly at low altitudes using its terrain following and obstacle avoidance feature. 
The armament of the aircraft consists of a fixed gun, aerial bombs, guided and unguided missiles. 
The missile-bomb armament is arranged at 12 hardpoints and comprises: 
- prospective medium-range, type RVV-AE, air-to-air 'fire-and- forget' active homing missiles; 
- medium-range air-to-air missiles of the R-27 family with semi-active radar and passive IR guidance, with engines both conventional and having increased power-to-weight ratio; 
- highly agile missiles of the R-73 class for close air maneuver combat with passive IR guidance and combined (air- and gas-dynamic) control; 
- the X-31A and X-31P air-to-ship and air-to-radar missiles with active and passive radar guidance and capable of flying at a supersonic speed; 
- the X-29 air-to-surface missiles with laser and TV guidance; 
- incendiary tanks, 100-kg, 250-kg and 500-kg bombs and bomb clusters for various purposes, including those fitted with a brake and used for low-altitude attacks. 
Overall, over 70 versions of guided and unguided weapon stores may be employed, which allows the aircraft to fly most diverse tactical missions. 
The flight-navigation equipment of the aircraft permits it to make flights in all weathers, day and night. The equipment includes a navigation complex, automatic flight control and remote control systems. 
The navigation complex comprises an inertial directional system and short- and long-range radio navigation systems. The information produced by the systems goes to unified digital computers which compute the flight paths for a programmed route flight, target approach and return to the landing airfield. 
The automatic flight control system of the Su-35 makes all phases of its flight automatic, including the combat employment of its weapons. 
Once the automatic flight control system receives information from the navigation system, it solves the route flight tasks, involving a flight over the programmed waypoints, the return to the landing airfield, making a pre-landing maneuver and approach for landing down to an altitude of 60 m, as well as uses the data supplied from the weapons control and radio guidance command systems to direct the aircraft to the target and accomplish the attack. 
For flight control, reliability and survivability, the aircraft has a remote control system with quadruple redundancy. Depending on the flight conditions, signals from the control stick position transmitter or automatic flight control system will be coupled to remote control amplifiers. Upon updating, depending on the flight speed and altitude, these signals are combined with feedback signals fed by acceleration sensors and rate gyros. The resultant control signals are coupled to the high-speed electro-hydraulic actuators of the stabilizers, rudders and canard. For greater reliability, all the computers work in parallel. The output signals are compared and, if the difference is significant, the faulty channel is disconnected. 
An important part of the remote control system is based on a stall warning and barrier mechanism with an individual drive of its own. It prevents development of aircraft stalls through a dramatic (by 15 kgf) increase in the control stick pressure. This allows the pilot to effectively control the aircraft in a maneuver combat without running the risk of reaching the limit values of angles of attack and acceleration. 
The stall control is accomplished by the computer of a signal limiting system, depending on the configuration and loading of the aircraft. The same system sends voice and visual signals, as the aircraft nears a stall condition. 
The communications equipment of the aircraft comprises VHF and HF radio sets, a secured digital telecommunications system, and antenna-feeder assembly. 
The aircraft mounts an automatic noise-proof target data exchange system, which provides for coordination of the actions of several fighters engaged in a group air combat. 
An integrated ECM system turns on warning units that provide signals about attacking enemy missiles, a new generation radio reconnaissance set, active jamming facilities and radar and heat decoys. 
The cockpit of the Su-35 boasts an up-to-date display system, which comprises three CRT indicators, head-up display, display system computers, and the computers of an integrated information system. All the required information is provided to the pilot on electronic indicators. The contents of the information frames can be changed to suit the pilot needs with the aid of the keyboard, while the data can also be altered automatically in the information frames depending on the flight conditions. 
The integrated information system allows the performance of a ground serviceability test of the entire equipment and location of troubles to an individual plug-in unit. In case of in-flight failure, the indicator of the integrated information system will provide the pilot with a text message about the failure and recommendations on how to correct it or will dictate further actions. The message is also duplicated by voice. 
Installation of the new avionics equipment with considerable power consumption necessitated increased capacity of the airborne electric and hydraulic power supplies. To this end, new and more powerful generators and hydraulic pumps have been installed. 
A further development of the Su-35 is the Su-37, the newest superagile fighter powered by engines with a thrust vector control system. The system is integrated with the remote control system of the aircraft. The engine nozzles deflect in pitch by 15 degree up and down with the aid of two couples of hydraulic jacks mounted on each engine. The angular rate of the nozzles is up to 30 degrees per second. The system permits deflection of the nozzles in the same and different directions. 
The employment of thrust vector control allowed the aircraft to master some new maneuvers, such as 'tumble in the air' (rotation through 360 degrees). 
There are also some novelties in the aircraft avionics. For example, the cockpit indication system uses four liquid-crystal color displays provided by France's Sextant. These are widescope color displays assuring good readability of the information even in bright sun light. The aircraft is fitted with a satellite navigation system and laser attitude and heading reference system. 
The employment of the new avionics largely contributed to the accuracy and reliability of the navigation system. 
The cockpit is also provided with a side control stick and engine control levers with a strain sensitive system responding to the pilot hand pressure. 
The weapon control system and armament used aboard the Su-37 are mainly consistent with the ones normally employed by the Su-35 and can be enhanced. 
An AL-35 engine now under development is intended for installation aboard the Su-35 and Su-37 aircraft. Installation of this engine will markedly improve the acceleration characteristics and maneuverability of the aircraft. Both aircraft have rather spacious compartments to accommodate the existing and prospective sets of avionics. So the design potential of the Su-35 and Su-37 is still far from being exhausted. 
The Su-35 and Su-37 have all the merits allowing them to become the principal multipurpose fighters of the Russian Air Force in the beginning of the 21st century. Under respective cooperation agreements signed by the Russian Federation with foreign countries in military and technological spheres, these aircraft may also be supplied to foreign customers.

----------


## Холостяк

Так, фото обновил...

----------


## juky-puky

> Фото БРЛС Ф-22....


- Нет, это фото AN/APG-79 с F/A-18E/F:
http://www.raytheon.com/products/apg79aesa/

----------


## Холостяк

Фото БРЛС Ф-22....
Обновил.

Но в любом случае даже из открытых источников видно, что по технологии БРЛС наших Су-35 не уступают БРЛС Ф-22... Даже если характеристики из этих источников приблизительны...
Бесспорно, есть характеристики наших БРЛС значительно превосходящие их параметры, и есть параметры уступающие их характеристикам… Но так всегда бывает, даже в обычной бытовой электронике. К банальному примеру, чем-то ШАРП ЛСД ТВ лучше ХИТАЧИ, чем-то уступает… 
Однако шансы авиатехники зависят и от других параметров, авионики, оборудования, вооружения и человеческого фактора - вместе взятых...
БРЛС мы вроде широко рассмотрели… Можно перейти и на другой параметр Су-35 и Ф-22…

----------


## juky-puky

> Но в любом случае даже из открытых источников видно, что по технологии БРЛС наших Су-35 не уступают БРЛС Ф-22...


- Если возле "Фазотрона" сказать такое в бане - тазами закидают!



> Даже если характеристики из этих источников приблизительны...
> Бесспорно, есть характеристики наших БРЛС значительно превосходящие их параметры, и есть параметры уступающие их характеристикам…


- Aффигеть!!  :lol: Чего сказать-то хотели в этом месте?    :Wink:  



> Но так всегда бывает, даже в обычной бытовой электронике. К банальному примеру, чем-то ШАРП ЛСД ТВ лучше ХИТАЧИ, чем-то уступает…


- Дык, с "Рубином" надо сравнивать, да с "Горизонтом"! А не между собой. И не сравнивать "Опель" с "Фольксвагеном", а с "Москвичом"...



> Однако шансы авиатехники зависят и от других параметров, авионики, оборудования, вооружения и человеческого фактора - вместе взятых...


- И, в итоговой сумме мы имеем..?



> БРЛС мы вроде широко рассмотрели… Можно перейти и на другой параметр Су-35 и Ф-22…


- Конечно!  :)

----------


## SergM

А чем так уж плох принудительно убитый Москвич, я например, проходя ТО на своей Оке в очереди стоял с несколькими пенсионерскими Москвичами, которые вполне ими довольны (не меньше, чем немцы Опелями, про Фольксваген они сейчас сами говорят, что "зажрался, своих денег не стоит"). Так же как и 2 моих приятеля и бывших коллеги оба преподаватели МФТИ, а второй - параллельно сотрудник Института Космических Исследований - ездят себе спокойно на Москвичах и если и подумывают - на что перейти, то только на российские машины, ну в самом деле не на Фокусе же ездить, который - та же Калина, но минимум за 15000$(сейчас опять подорожал). Ну и какие вы им аргументы приведёте, Фольксваген лучше Москвича/Лады. Диваны одинаковые, размер одинаковый, количество мест также, скорость также (попробуйте на МКАД ехать 200) расход у Фольксвагена большого - больше, у малого - такой же (Ауди с традиционным турбонаддувом ест 10-12 л, как говорят близкие приятели-автомастера), сейчас у соседская ВАЗ-07 ест 6-7л на 100км, с новым электронным карбюраторм - попробуйте его убедить, что Фольксваген - "лучше". А чем лучше? Ценой? Нет - цена - в 2 раза хуже. Надёжностью? Нет - он на своей семерке по нашим дорогам уже 10 лет накатал, двери прогнили. Собирается новую семёрку покупать :D. Чем он лучше - иностранец - компьютером под рулём? Ой, я посмотрю на этот компьютер, когда опять будет минус 30.

----------


## Холостяк

*А Вы уже я смотрю помылись в бане с "Фазотронщиками"!!!*





> [Бесспорно, есть характеристики наших БРЛС значительно превосходящие их параметры, и есть параметры уступающие их характеристикам…


- Aффигеть!!  :lol: Чего сказать-то хотели в этом месте?    :Wink:  

*Я имел в виду, что чем-то наша БРЛС лучше, а чем-то хуже - по сравнению с американской БРЛС. 
Я статейку американских спецов прикрепил для того, что они сами действительно признают, что у нас есть "сильные вещи".*




> Но так всегда бывает, даже в обычной бытовой электронике. К банальному примеру, чем-то ШАРП ЛСД ТВ лучше ХИТАЧИ, чем-то уступает…


- Дык, с "Рубином" надо сравнивать, да с "Горизонтом"! А не между собой. И не сравнивать "Опель" с "Фольксвагеном", а с "Москвичом"...

*Ладно, сравниваем Рубин и Горизонт. Рубин хорош тем что цвета у него мне правились, сочные. Однако блок настройки программ у него "летел. По Горизонту знаю, что у него настройка программ была понадежнее. А вот с цветами у него было не особо... Вот и вывод - чем-то хорош Рубин, а чем-то хорош и Горизонт... 
Или вопрос того что надо было сравнивать отечественное с иностранным... Не проблема: Ракета "Энергия" сравниваем с американскими подобными системами вывода на орбиту по обычному параметру - грузоподъемность... "Энергия" - вне конкуренции. А сравнивать зубные щетки сделанные в России и в США - нет смысла!!!*





> Однако шансы авиатехники зависят и от других параметров, авионики, оборудования, вооружения и человеческого фактора - вместе взятых...


- И, в итоговой сумме мы имеем..?

*Мы еще к итогу то не подошли!!! Дорога дальняя....
Как вон в фильме "Особенности национальной охоты", китаец который у учителя спрашивал пути познания. Учитель сказал, что есть короткий и есть длинный... Мысли не формулами , а по-философски...*


А немцы действительно "зажрались".. У моих двоих приятелей Ауди А4.. Разных годов. Брали их, было время хвалили эти машины...Так уж разочаровались ужастно... А по Опелю.. Давно пословица ходит: "Любая машина вскоре становится Опелем!"...
Американосы уже давно на рынке автомобилей отстали....

----------


## Холостяк

Вот уж наши Суховцы так видят свой самолет 5 поколения ...А я пока звезд не увидел подумал Ф-22.....

----------


## игорь

грустное какое-то фото
как и не Суховская машина вообще :( 
 :shock:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Привет,

I show you some drawings and photos about the Berkut and T-50 I've found.

----------


## juky-puky

> *Я имел в виду, что чем-то наша БРЛС лучше, а чем-то хуже - по сравнению с американской БРЛС. 
> Я статейку американских спецов прикрепил для того, что они сами действительно признают, что у нас есть "сильные вещи".*


- В каком месте конкретно они это пишут? 



> Но так всегда бывает, даже в обычной бытовой электронике. К банальному примеру, чем-то ШАРП ЛСД ТВ лучше ХИТАЧИ, чем-то уступает…
> 			
> 		
> 
> - Дык, с "Рубином" надо сравнивать, да с "Горизонтом"! А не между собой. И не сравнивать "Опель" с "Фольксвагеном", а с "Москвичом"...
> 			
> 		
> 
> [b]Ладно, сравниваем Рубин и Горизонт. Рубин хорош тем что цвета у него мне правились, сочные. Однако блок настройки программ у него "летел. По Горизонту знаю, что у него настройка программ была понадежнее. А вот с цветами у него было не особо... Вот и вывод - чем-то хорош Рубин, а чем-то хорош и Горизонт...


- Вы классно прикидываетесь! Да не "Рубин" с "Горизонтом" сравнивать, а "Шарп" или "Хитачи" с "Рубином" или "Горизонтом"!  :twisted: 



> Или вопрос того что надо было сравнивать отечественное с иностранным... Не проблема: Ракета "Энергия" сравниваем с американскими подобными системами вывода на орбиту по обычному параметру - грузоподъемность... "Энергия" - вне конкуренции.


- Спейс Шаттл слетал на орбиту в сумме около *120* раз.  Сколько раз слетала "Энергия"? А Советский Союз тогда ещё вполне существовал...  :(

----------


## juky-puky

> грустное какое-то фото
> как и не Суховская машина вообще :( 
>  :shock:


- Ну, дык, вылитый F-22! Только член какой-то собачий на брюхо приладили...  :twisted:

----------


## Холостяк

Действительно похожие схемки....

----------


## игорь

интересное фото от Жан-Филиппа
где оно сделано???
 :shock:

----------


## ФЕНИКС

В чем - то эти схемы схожи, а в чем-то различны! Вспомните к примеру Ту-144 и Конкорд! Схемы практически похожи, хотя никто не копировал их друг друга! Но все же они оличались! К примеру размещением двигателей, передним горизонтальным оперением! 

Так и тут! Все, что создает один человек, может создать и другой и практически похожее! Так как это человек и мыслят они практически одинаково! К примеру наши или американци не создали же сверхновый самолет, невиданной конструкции, а почему, потому что ни янки и мы не дошли до таких технологий и находимся на одном уровне!!!

----------


## juky-puky

> ...ни янки и мы не дошли до таких технологий и находимся на одном уровне!!!


- На разных уровнях.

----------


## ФЕНИКС

Согласен! Мы проигрываем лишь в компьютерной теме, что не мало важно!!!! Но в основном уровни одинаковы! Кто то в чем-то ведёт, а кто-то в этом отстает, но зато в другом превзошел!

----------


## juky-puky

> Согласен! Мы проигрываем лишь в компьютерной теме, что не мало важно!!!!


- Что оффигенно важно! Потому, что определяет боевые возможности  тех же РЛС, РЭБ и РТР! 



> Но в основном уровни одинаковы! Кто то в чем-то ведёт, а кто-то в этом отстает, но зато в другом превзошел!


- Не-а. Ещё до фигища!
Есть ещё отставание в двигателях. 
Есть ещё отставание в малозаметности самолётов. 
Есть ещё отставание в ракетах "воздух-воздух".
Есть ещё отставание в средствах связи и телекоммуникациях. 
Есть ещё отставание в БПЛА.
Про отставание в БРЛС, РЭБ и РТР я уже сказал.

----------


## juky-puky

> В чем - то эти схемы схожи, а в чем-то различны! Вспомните к примеру Ту-144 и Конкорд! Схемы практически похожи, хотя никто не копировал их друг друга!


- У "Конкорда" скопировали крыло. Это говорил зам. главного конструктора Ту-144, глядя в телекамеру, без малейшего стеснения, по одному из росийских телеканалов. Видел своими глазами, слышал своими ушами. Удивился, но не очень.  :roll:

----------


## Sorm

Вот еще немного о нынешнем состояни дел
http://www.vz.ru/politics/2006/8/9/44640.html

----------


## SergM

Ну так и Ф-22 - это уже вчерашний день - их уже не делают, производство прекращено и свёрнуто - самолётик оказался не из дешёвых  :D  :shock: что-то ~250 000 000$, дороже в полтора раза и Б-777 и Б-747 :D  :D , обычный залёт США - не любят их военные "скупердяйствовать", пока им конгресс хвост не прищемит. Уже прищемил - при очередном отчёте - видно, даже у Дж. Буша при чтении финансовой заявочки по Ф-22, глаза на лоб вылезли и челюсть вылетела. Прищелкнули и окошко в кассе прикрыли. Теперь вся Америка, если судить по международной прессе (включая Fligt International), срочно и дружно переходит на Ф-35. А по поводу эквивалентного сечения рассеяния Ф-22, у директора НИИАС ак. Фёдосова достаточно сильно другие сведения - было пространное с ним интервью по поводу 70 летия Института, то что он приводил для насгораздо более оптимистично - эквивалентная площадь рассеяния Ф-22 не 0.01 м2, а ~1 м2 или чуть больше! А наши ракеты систем противоракетной обороны работают по целям с эквивалентной площадью от 0.3 м2. Из чего он делает закономерный вывод, к которому, по факту прекращения Ф-22 пришли и сами янки - проворовались и пролетели они с этим проектом и вообще идеей радионевидимости - денег коняка просит немеряно, а в сё равно очень даже заметна.

----------


## Maximus_G

Всем привет.



> Вот уж наши Суховцы так видят свой самолет 5 поколения ...А я пока звезд не увидел подумал Ф-22.....


Это не Суховцы, а художник Гатиял Йозеф.




> Ну так и Ф-22 - это уже вчерашний день - их уже не делают, производство прекращено и свёрнуто


Ничего они не свернули, неделю назад Боинговцы отчитались о начале производства 100-ой части фюзеляжа из 183, заказанных ВВС.

----------


## игорь

так что эта картинка-фантазия художника??
загадочные картинки
 :shock:

----------


## SergM

> Ну так и Ф-22 - это уже вчерашний день - их уже не делают, производство прекращено и свёрнуто


Ничего они не свернули, неделю назад Боинговцы отчитались о начале производства 100-ой части фюзеляжа из 183, заказанных ВВС.[/quote]

Именно так, дорогой, именно так, вы подтверждаете своими словами то, что пытались опровергнуть :D 
В первоначальный план постройки Ф-22 входило что-то порядка 300 самоётов с дальнейшим полным переходом на них - заменой Ф15 и Ф14 на Ф22 - до есть дальнейшим увеличением заказа. Реальность - исполнение Ф22, его практические параметры и его стоимость оказались такими, что дальнейшие планы его производства были свёрнуты, а заводская партия сначала была урезана до 250, а теперь уже и до менее 200 - читали бы вы недавние статьи американских же авиа-экспертов на тему Ф-22, полные ехидства и насмешех - долго тужились - да и выдали - как всегда...
Именно поэтому - Ф-22 - прошлое американской авиации - сверх этой партии - менее 200 самолётов, нового производства - нет и не будет, а формируемые авиаэкадрильи ф-22 перебазируются преимущественно на Аляску, подальше от реального и возможного поля боевого применения ам. авиации. Ещё бы - не горит ам. начальство посылать этих мнимых "невидимок" в Ирак или ещё куда, потому как понасбивают их - скандалу не оберешься, во вторых 250 000 000$ штучка -какого начфина полка линчевать будут? и где напаститсь таких начфинов? Так что Ф22 - прошлое ам. авиации - типа нашего Ту-154 Или - точнее -Ту-144.
А ам. ВВС и производство переориетируются себе спокойненько на реальный перспективный истребитель - Ф-35, у которого уже есть и ВВС- истребительная и ВМФ версии и версия астребителя бомбардировщика - он и будет заменой ф15 и ф14.

----------


## Maximus_G

> [Именно так, дорогой, именно так, вы подтверждаете своими словами то, что пытались опровергнуть :D 
> В первоначальный план постройки Ф-22 входило что-то порядка 300 самоётов...


...Ну, я пожалуй не буду объяснять вам разницу между "прекращенным и свернутым производством" и сокращенным заказом.




> бы вы недавние статьи американских же авиа-экспертов на тему Ф-22, полные ехидства и насмешех - долго тужились - да и выдали - как всегда...


Мы всякое читали, и мнения "экспертов", и результаты реальных учений с применением Ф-22.




> а формируемые авиаэкадрильи ф-22 перебазируются преимущественно на Аляску, подальше от реального и возможного поля боевого применения ам. авиации


Вообще-то у них там строевые ВВСники обкатывают новейшие вооружения. И Ф-22 перебазировались на Аляску для участия в учениях "Норзерн Эдж", где выступили очень успешно.
Между тем, интеграция Ф-22 в ВВС далеко не завершена, личный состав обучается. Большинство Ф-22 базируются на АБ Эдвардз, Неллис, Тиндалл, Лэнгли.




> Именно поэтому - Ф-22 - прошлое американской авиации - сверх этой партии - менее 200 самолётов, нового производства - нет и не будет


...Тем временем, Конгресс рассматривает план закупки дополнительных 60 Ф-22.

---------------------------




> так что эта картинка-фантазия художника??


Именно. Хотя эта фантазия имеет все шансы оказаться недалеко от реальности...

----------


## juky-puky

> Так что Ф22 - прошлое ам. авиации - типа нашего Ту-154 Или - точнее -Ту-144.


- Вы, вероятно, всё-таки специалист по бронетехнике, потому, что человек, разбирающийся в военной авиации, подобную глупость  постесняется сказать. 



> А ам. ВВС и производство переориетируются себе спокойненько на реальный перспективный истребитель - Ф-35, у которого уже есть и ВВС- истребительная и ВМФ версии и версия астребителя бомбардировщика - он и будет заменой ф15 и ф14.


- Оказывается, уровень Вашего непонимания просто катастрофический: F-35 никогда не сможет стать заменой F-15, он может только дополнить и частично заменить F-16, и уж тем более он не сможет заменить F-14 - его уже заменил F-18E/F.
Противопоставлять F-22 и F-35 так же несерьёзно, как если бы кто-то взялся, сдуру, противопоставлять друг другу F-15 и F-16...

----------


## SergM

Ну не дамся я тебе дорогой, не дамся - просто у меня сегодня хорошее -  :D весёлое и праздничное настроение, по этому я и ругаться сильно не буду :D.
Нет, ну никак не получиться тебе и меня разоблачить в невежестве и безграмотействе :oops: , с целью дальнейшей дезорентации общественности по поводу всего "супер-пупер" made in .... и нашей же "всеобщей отсталости". Почему я относительно спокойно перехожу от бронетехники, в которой у меня запасное звание к авиатехнике и обратно? Поясняю - потому что моё первоначальное образование - Физико-Химический Факультет Московского Института Стали и Сплавов и первоначальные работы - и учебные и пост- были чвязаны и с авиаматериалами и "проч.", когда меня в авиапром. приглашали. Да и сейчас я регулярно журналы импортные в нашей научной институтской библиотеке пролистываю - так что просто - НАХОЖУСЬ В КУРСЕ ДЕЛА по этим темам. И то, что янки сами получили по-лбу своей разработкой ф-22, признают и они, и наши конструкторы - см. Flight International  и например материалы с сайта aviaport.ru и др. Так что отговорки, что вот "наши соколы сейчас научаться и вас всех потопчут", ничего кроме смеха даже у американских экспертов не вызывают..." Ну ладно, не получилось с "шапкой-невидимкой", будем теперь стараться со "скатертью-самобранкой" и "сапогами-скороходами", они ой как нашей американской пехоте в Азии сгодяться :D ... (Вот сколько секретной важной информации можно выведать читая русские народные сказки... :D )

----------


## Viggen

> В первоначальный план постройки Ф-22 входило что-то порядка 300 самоётов с дальнейшим полным переходом на них - заменой Ф15 и Ф14 на Ф22 - до есть дальнейшим увеличением заказа. Реальность - исполнение Ф22, его практические параметры и его стоимость оказались такими, что дальнейшие планы его производства были свёрнуты, а заводская партия сначала была урезана до 250, а теперь уже и до менее 200 - читали бы вы недавние статьи американских же авиа-экспертов на тему Ф-22, полные ехидства и насмешех - долго тужились - да и выдали - как всегда...
> Именно поэтому - Ф-22 - прошлое американской авиации - сверх этой партии - менее 200 самолётов, нового производства - нет и не будет, а формируемые авиаэкадрильи ф-22 перебазируются преимущественно на Аляску, подальше от реального и возможного поля боевого применения ам. авиации. Ещё бы - не горит ам. начальство посылать этих мнимых "невидимок" в Ирак или ещё куда, потому как понасбивают их - скандалу не оберешься.
> А ам. ВВС и производство переориетируются себе спокойненько на реальный перспективный истребитель - Ф-35, у которого уже есть и ВВС- истребительная и ВМФ версии и версия астребителя бомбардировщика - он и будет заменой ф15 и ф14.


У Вас отсохли мозги.
Планировалось закупить сначала более 750 Ф-22, потом 648, 442 и наконец 179. Теперь идет обратный процесс и ВВС настаивают на закупке 381 самолета, из которых пока получено разрешение на 183. Производство Ф-22 продолжается, так как пока в ВВС около 60 Ф-22.
Ф-22 никогда не мог заменить Ф-14, так как он сухопутный истребитель. Все без исключения статьи американских экспертов о Ф-22 положительные, отрицательные статьи пишут не эксперты, а финансисты, авиастроители и политики.
Заявление о том, что производства сверх 183 не будет - бессмысленное гадание. Заявление о базировании - болезненный бред. Ф-22 будут сначала базироваться на Аляске, так как там будут проводиться увеличенный аналог учений "Красный Флаг". Для этого там же будет базироваться 18 иаэ "Агрессоров". Кроме Аляски, Ф-22 скоро появятся на Авиабазе Хикем на Гавайских островах, откуда они будут отправляться на авиабазу Андерсен на Гуаме по необходимости.
Сейчас не нуждается в Ф-22, поэтому их туда не направляют. В случае обострения ситуации в Хормузском проливе следует ожидать перебазирования Ф-22 на базы в Персидском Заливе.
Ф-35 по большому счету вообще не истребитель, а ударный самолет. Заменой Ф-14 станет комплекс из "Супер хорнетов" и боевых БПЛА.

----------


## ФЕНИКС

F-35 скорее всего будет многоцелевый легким истребителем, с возможностью вертикального взлета (в модификации F-35B)!  Главное требование у заказчика к нему - это невысокая стоимость, т.е выбор одноместной и однодвигательной конфигурации машины!!! Максимальная масса по расчетным данным не превышает 22700 кг, т.е. F-35 будет легким исребителем, а скорость M=1.4!!!!!

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну не дамся я тебе дорогой, не дамся - просто у меня сегодня хорошее -  :D весёлое и праздничное настроение, по этому я и ругаться сильно не буду :D.
> Нет, ну никак не получиться тебе и меня разоблачить в невежестве и безграмотействе :oops: , с целью дальнейшей дезорентации общественности по поводу всего "супер-пупер" made in .... и нашей же "всеобщей отсталости". Почему я относительно спокойно перехожу от бронетехники, в которой у меня запасное звание к авиатехнике и обратно?


- Вероятно, в силу непонимания качественных различий между самолётом и танком...  :twisted: 



> Поясняю - потому что моё первоначальное образование - Физико-Химический Факультет Московского Института Стали и Сплавов и первоначальные работы - и учебные и пост- были чвязаны и с авиаматериалами и "проч.", когда меня в авиапром. приглашали. Да и сейчас я регулярно журналы импортные в нашей научной институтской библиотеке пролистываю - так что просто - НАХОЖУСЬ В КУРСЕ ДЕЛА по этим темам.


А.С. Пушкин

САПОЖНИК.
(притча)

   Картину раз высматривал сапожник
И в обуви ошибку указал;
Взяв тотчас кисть, исправился художник.
Вот, подбочась, сапожник продолжал:
"Мне кажется, лицо немного криво...
А эта грудь не слишком ли нага?"....
Тут Апеллес прервал нетерпеливо;
"Суди, дружок, не свыше сапога!.." 

1829 



> И то, что янки сами получили по-лбу своей разработкой ф-22, признают и они, и наши конструкторы - см. Flight International  и например материалы с сайта aviaport.ru и др. Так что отговорки, что вот "наши соколы сейчас научаться и вас всех потопчут", ничего кроме смеха даже у американских экспертов не вызывают..." *Ну ладно, не получилось с "шапкой-невидимкой",* будем теперь стараться со "скатертью-самобранкой" и "сапогами-скороходами", они ой как нашей американской пехоте в Азии сгодяться :D ... (Вот сколько секретной важной информации можно выведать читая русские народные сказки... :D )


- Послушайте, чудак, Вы в курсе результатов боевого применения F-117 в Ираке, в частности?  Это по поводу того, что "не получилось с шапкой-невидимкой"?

----------


## SergM

Значится так... 
По существу. Любой должен убедится сам, что господин Pucki просто впрямую лжёт! Убедиться сам, чтобы понять - зачем он это делает! Делает он это, понятно не от незнания, а с целью морально-идейного разложения. 
Ф-35 - САМОЛЁТ 2_ДВИГАТЕЛЬНЫЙ !, Тяжёлый, такой же, как и Ф-22, Су-27, Ф-15 и т.д. и т.п.  Потому - заменять им ОДНОДВИГАТЕЛЬНЫЕ Ф-16 никто, кроме Pucki не собирался. Во всех статьях их как раз и сравнивают сейчас, на Западе и выискмвают взятые элементы прототипа - Ф-22 - сама схема компоновки - почти идентична, узлы многие теже и т.д. 
В общем - смотрите, не поддавайтесь на провокации и розыгрыши..
http://www.flightglobal.com/Articles...y+to+roll.html

----------


## Maximus_G

> Убедиться сам, чтобы понять - зачем он это делает! Делает он это, понятно не от незнания, а с целью морально-идейного разложения. 
> Ф-35 - САМОЛЁТ 2_ДВИГАТЕЛЬНЫЙ !, Тяжёлый, такой же, как и Ф-22...


Смешно ))

-------------------------------------------------




> F-35 скорее всего будет многоцелевый легким истребителем


МФИ и есть. Но насчет макс. М есть предположения, что оно побольше 1.4 будет (тяги предостаточно), хоть это ему и не критично.

----------


## juky-puky

> Значится так... 
> По существу. Любой должен убедится сам, что господин Pucki просто впрямую лжёт! Убедиться сам, чтобы понять - зачем он это делает! Делает он это, понятно не от незнания, а с целью морально-идейного разложения. 
> Ф-35 - САМОЛЁТ 2_ДВИГАТЕЛЬНЫЙ !, Тяжёлый, такой же, как и Ф-22, Су-27, Ф-15 и т.д. и т.п.  Потому - заменять им ОДНОДВИГАТЕЛЬНЫЕ Ф-16 никто, кроме Pucki не собирался.


- А Вы, оказывается, просто невежественный профан. Я таких даже среди танкистов не встречал:
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/x35.html
http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/planes/q0163.shtml

----------


## Viggen

Отвлекаясь от вопросов вменяемости, вот некоторые новости о программе Ф-22:

http://www.military.com/features/0,15240,106513,00.html
Сенат отказывается разрешать экспорт Ф-22.
http://www.flightglobal.com/Articles...n+Pacific.html
Происходит окончательная сборка 87-го Ф-22, первого из 54, которые будут базироваться на авиабазах в районе Тихого Океана.
http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/...ated/index.php
Разнообразная информация о программе, в том числе сообщение о начале сборки 100-го самолета.
http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/...rkey/index.php
Серия статей, "защищющая" Ф-22 от критиков.
http://www.aero-news.net/index.cfm?C...a-c218dd778713
Сорок бочек арестантов - Ф-22 условно сбивают 108 "Сухих" на учениях "Northern Edge 2006".
http://www.aero-news.net/index.cfm?C...4-6a1b086b21c4
ВВС Тихого Океана расписывают качества Ф-22.

----------


## Nazar

> Значится так... 
> Ф-35 - САМОЛЁТ 2_ДВИГАТЕЛЬНЫЙ !, Тяжёлый, такой же, как и Ф-22, Су-27, Ф-15 и т.д. и т.п.  Потому - заменять им ОДНОДВИГАТЕЛЬНЫЕ Ф-16 никто, кроме Pucki не собирался. Во всех статьях их как раз и сравнивают сейчас, на Западе и выискмвают взятые элементы прототипа - Ф-22 - сама схема компоновки - почти идентична, узлы многие теже и т.д.


даааа,ну вы блин даете уважаемый.
Учите матчасть,как говорит один из участников этого форума.

----------


## SergM

Да, с 2-х двигательностью Ф-35, я несколько погорячился  :D , приношу свои извинения - ввела в заблуждение его полная, кроме двигателя двойная симметрия - двухсторонние воздухозаборники и хвосты, поэтому прочитав текст статей, где сравнивались параметры Ф-22 и Ф-35, я нижних разрезов уже не проверил.  :D Бывает - надули янки своими 2-мя хвостами.  :P Хотя теперь вот надо бы поискать материалы по полным весовым и силовым характеристикам их обоих. Поскольку всё сказанное относительно видимости Ф-22, трудности его производства, себестоимости выше 250 000 000$ и, соответственно, обрезанного заказа до менее 200 остаётся в силе - 200 штучек - на 50 МЛРД ДОЛЛАРОВ !!!!!!!???????? Не забыли? За что его прирезали? Дядя (Сэм)Джордж ищет, чем зашить дыры в карманах своего бюджета, где не только истребители присутствуют. :D

----------


## SergM

А насчёт, кто кого и в какой пропорции...
Не хотите ли такой простой ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТ:
янки выпускают со своей Аляски всего 1 Ф-22, из тех, что они все туда перегнали, всего один, в нашу сторону, они же раньше очень любили это делать, особенно до Миг-25, вот пусть опять и запустят. А мы по нему из С-300 и стрельнем. Не хотите проделать эксперимент? А зря ! Вместе и посмеемся... А то всё чего-то темнят, прячут, видно не зря...

----------


## juky-puky

> За что его прирезали?


- *Противников нет достойных*, вот и заказы уменьшены.
Но при отработаннй технологии запустить конвейер в любой момент - дело несложное...

----------


## Холостяк

Работы действительно ведутся по самолету 5 поколения…Фото Жана Филиппа, где изображены изготовленные модели этих самолетов для продувки, была на предыдущей странице. Фото, скорее всего, сделано в ЛИИ в Жуковском. У них была хорошая база по изготовлению моделей и хорошее оборудование именно для продувки прототипов, моделей. Возможно Суховцы и пробовали прогнать свои прототипы в аэродинамической трубе и работали совместно с ЛИИ. По 5 поколению и новой «компоновке» они точно работают. Но то, что Су-47 «заглох» – однозначно понятно. Хотя есть рисунки…
Суховцы разработали, кто-то уже рисует в художественном образе, им рисуют…
Вот по Ка-58 «Черному Призраку», спросил у одного авторитетного камовца, который поторопился все отрицать… Типа, таких прототипов рисунков у нас навалом! Американцы «Каманч» закрыли, видимо и наши… 
Так что все покрыто мраком. 

По Ф-35 который идет на замену Ф-16. Это уже факт. Материалов по этому много. Вот тут я согласен с Юкки-Пуки. Уже планируют продажи этого самолета. Заинтересована Австралия, Япония. Ссылки ВиГГена...Были статьи. То что сенат запретил экспорт Ф-22... Естественно. Ударный самолет. Надо свою страну оберечь. Вложены новые технологии... 
Проект Ф-23 был, но он тоже оказался дорогим, да и самолет слишком большим… Проект Ф-32, даже рабочий вариант есть. Они не один построили и были опробованы. А Ф-35 уже планируют в нескольких вариантах, в том числе и для морской пехоты. Проект Ф-32… Работают люди…
Наши пока только рисуют!
То что сейчас наша страна не в состоянии производить высокотехнологичное оборудование и детали – это факт. Я на другой теме форума, высказался, что встретил одного мужичка из Россвооружения, который перепугано сказал, что Индия собирается отказаться от наших Су-30. Причина банальна - плохие двигатели. Не по характеристикам! А ПО КАЧЕСТВУ! Летят лопатки, подшипники. Они «часто» летают в отличии от наших пилотов, которые только смотрят на свои боевые Су. Заявленный ресурс двигатели не отрабатывают. А индийцы в «момент» ресурс «пролетают» и отсылают их на регламент и ремонт, а наши только деньги «снимают». И чем чаще индийцы присылают движки, тем наши имеют денежек. Нашим коммерсантам - это выгодно. Поломки там… Так индийцам это надоело. Отвратительно наши сейчас льют металл, титановые сплавы… Рабочих высококвалифицированных не осталось. Детали даж делать некому, да и не на чем…Так то. А тут про конвейер говорят… У нас «сдохли» уж все конвейеры! Детей что ль как в войну поставят!? Прототип и то рисуют и моделью делают, а выпустить для реального облета и сравнения, как в советское время не могут. У нас для гражданских самолетов нормальных качественных запчастей нет, а военные уже давно из трех самолетов один собирают.
Однако потеря технологии изготовления есть, но потери разработок – у нас нет. Нет еще отставания по, еще разработанным в советское время, вооружениям. Оно до сих пор без проблем может противостоять тому же Ф-22. Поэтому я, как и некоторые участники форума, на этом и заостряем внимание. А доработачки есть, этой советской техники, что даж превосходят ихейные!

Бесспорно, что американцы очень уж много вложили в проект Ф-22. И то, что неоправданно – это реальность. И налогоплательщикам это влетело… Хотя.., возможно он еще себя покажет, кто знает…Оправдает… Просто так, я думаю, его бы и на вооружение ставить не стали. Значит, довели все-таки они его до полетно-боевого состояния. Но не то что намеревались вначале, у них не получилось. Еще, что его отказались покупать все страны, поначалу изъявившие желание, то есть такое. И то что экспорт запретили, я думаю, больше от того что - кому надо дорогужий мощный самолет. У нас вон Ту-160 тож не экспортируют.. Дума запрещает.. Так как он на фиг никому не нужен... Разве Алькаиде, чтоб спикировать на Белый Дом. Так и Ф-22... 
По дороговизне проекта...минусах и плюсах...уж всем понятно... 
Вопрос только об - сколькими Рками мы его достанем или придется подключить С300? Или достаточно ГШ!?
Сейчас много интересного по «круизным» ракетам, т.е. по крылатым ракетам. Кстати на борт они Ф-22 и Ф-35 собираются их "вешать"...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще ихейные фото...

----------


## juky-puky

> Однако потеря технологии изготовления есть, но потери разработок – у нас нет. Нет еще отставания по, еще разработанным в советское время, вооружениям. Оно до сих пор без проблем может противостоять тому же Ф-22. Поэтому я, как и некоторые участники форума, на этом и заостряем внимание. А доработачки есть, этой советской техники, что даж превосходят ихейные!


- Федор Алибабаевич, в этом месте ты похож на якутского шамана, который, наевшись мухоморов, прыгает вокруг костра, бьёт в бубен и повторяет одни и те же мантры, заклиная злых духов...  :twisted: 



> Бесспорно, что американцы очень уж много вложили в проект Ф-22. И то, что неоправданно – это реальность. И налогоплательщикам это влетело… Хотя.., возможно он еще себя покажет, кто знает…Оправдает… Просто так, я думаю, его бы и на вооружение ставить не стали.


- Вот смотри: ты сказал две фразы, изложил некий тезис. Следом за этим сказал ещё три фразы - и сам себя опроверг. Нельзя же так...



> Значит, довели все-таки они его до полетно-боевого состояния. *Но не то, что намеревались вначале, у них не получилось*.


- Феодор, а чего это им там не удалось достичь из того, что они планировали?? Раскрой американскую военную тайну?!   :Wink:  



> Еще, что *его отказались покупать все страны*, поначалу изъявившие желание, то есть такое.


- "Чукча не читатель, чукча - писатель!"  :D 



> http://www.military.com/features/0,15240,106513,00.html
> *Сенат отказывается разрешать экспорт Ф-22*.

----------


## SergM

То, что промышленность наша в тяжёлом положении,в том числе авиационная, то понятно почему - не видит только слепой и делает вид, что не понимает почему только президент Путин. А остальным это видно совершенно ясно - и почему также - а вы поставьте американской энергетикой руководить Чубайса, пусть он так свою приватизацию проведёт с ней, прочие реформы - результат будет такой же - Рыба тухнет с головы! (Американская энергетика, основываясясь на принципах, заложенных в ам. экономику Фр.Дел. Рузвельтом, по итогам вывода из великой депресси - кому в Вашингтоне самый большой мемориал - ам. энергетика ГОСУДАРСТВЕННАЯ на 2+ уровнях - на уровне Штата существует единый=единственный энергохолдинг, 51 % акций в собственности правительства Штата,(продал 1% тестю - милости просим в тюрьму), на 2м уровне ежегодно статичные энерготарифы по Штатам утверждает Конгресс - нижняя палата ам. Парламента. Не хотите ли у нас такую структуру, господа "реформаторы"? А Чубайсу - на выбор - или его берут руководить энергетикой в Америку или сразу в тюрьму - по итогам так сказать предыдущей деятельности.) А вы говорите - "промышленность не того, не этого..." А как она может быть "того" если ей такие люди руководят? Да никак не может, это невозможноно принципиально при таком качестве и уровне руководства!

Насчёт Ф-22 остаюсь при своём мнении - машина бестолковая, транжиристая и своих денег явно не оправдала. Впрочем она в этом продолжает ам. тенденцию - на мировое первенство денег не жалеть! Вспомните бомбардировщик Б-2. Вы много слышали о его применении? Стоит где-то полу- на складе, в полу-музее.. А обошёлся тогда в 1млрд долл. штучка. А как кого бомбить американцы летают всегда по-прежнему на 70-летнем Б-52 - неизменно, и не морщатся. Недавно показывали фильм про ам. прототип пасс. сверхзвуковика - ответ на Конкорд, Ту-144, они его сделами полностью титановым, громадным 300 местным, обошёлся прототип в 3 млрд долл. Тот, правда, порезали сразу, когда оценили его замах... Нет, гонятся с Америкой в её планах мирового лидерства и господства - дело совершенно гибельное.

----------


## Nazar

> Вспомните бомбардировщик Б-2. Вы много слышали о его применении?


В трех операциях участвовал
В Афганистане,в Югославии и в крайней войне в Заливе, а уж насколько он себя эффективно там показал,я не интересовался.
Так что матчасть все-же надо учить.

----------


## juky-puky

> Насчёт Ф-22 остаюсь при своём мнении - машина бестолковая, транжиристая и своих денег явно не оправдала.


- Ах, уж эти танкисты! Интересно, что Вы вкладываете в понятие "истребитель, оправдывающий вложенные в него деньги"? (см. название темы топика  :Wink: )

----------


## игорь

для прояснения темы=
Учебник по аэродинамике
http://www.kummolovo.ru/flying/airdy...irdinamics.htm

учите теорию и матчасть!!!
 :shock:

----------


## Холостяк

Вот еще рисунок по разработкам ОКБ Сухого.. Источник непонятный.. Видимо сосканировано с буклета.., возможно суховского.... Но Прототип Су-50 - 5 поколения похожий на Ф-22 виднеется...

----------


## SergM

> для прояснения темы=
> Учебник по аэродинамике
> http://www.kummolovo.ru/flying/airdy...irdinamics.htm
> 
> учите теорию и матчасть!!!
>  :shock:


Уважаемый Игорь. Этот ваш пост совершенно беспредметен. Это вы к кому и о чём?
Если имеется в виду, что создатели Ф-22 плохо знали и владели аэродинамикой, так прямо и говорите! Конечно, очевидно, не важно у них с этим было и теперь обстоит, потому что потратили они на него - на Ф-22 почти столько же лет, как в его индексе - 22, а конца всё не видно, и технология не ахти - по полгода строят, а уж денег стоит - :shock: - см. выше...
В общем, ясней выражайтесь и конкретней обосновывайте, пожалуйста - как Солженицын требовал ещё 10 лет назад от российсйких политиков - "Побольше доказательности в действиях!.." Правда, Васька всё равно слушает, да ест...

----------


## игорь

Serq M
пост не беспредметен
если вы внимательно просмотрите все страницы то увидите много споров именно по аэродинамике
существовало предложение почитать учебник-что я и сделал
а до разработчиков F-22 мне никакого интереса нет
пусть ваяют что хотят :shock:

----------


## juky-puky

> потратили они на него - на Ф-22 почти столько же лет, как в его индексе - 22, а конца всё не видно, и технология не ахти - по полгода строят, а уж денег стоит - :shock: - см. выше...


- Вы бы им, конечно, отсоветовали?  :twisted: 
А вот китайцы в этом направлении упорно работают...   :Wink:  



> В общем, ясней выражайтесь и конкретней обосновывайте, пожалуйста


- *Невозможно специалисту по БТРам обосновать необходимость развития боевых самолётов.* "Как горохом об стену", он всё равно не поймёт...  :lol:

----------


## SergM

> Сообщение от SergM
> 
>  потратили они на него - на Ф-22 почти столько же лет, как в его индексе - 22, а конца всё не видно, и технология не ахти - по полгода строят, а уж денег стоит - :shock: - см. выше... 
> 
> 
> - Вы бы им, конечно, отсоветовали?  :twisted: 
> А вот китайцы в этом направлении упорно работают...   
> 
> 
> ...


Американцам чего-то отсоветовать невозможно - тут уж действительно горохом об стену - весь мир не может американцам хоть чего-нибудь отсоветовать!.. Я имел в виду, что за ними влобовую тащится  не просто бесполезно - гибельно, они в последнее время - что не изобретут - то всё пустое... а затратное - ужас
:shock:  амбиции, однако... которые никого ещё до добра не доводили.

Я "специалист по БТР", а на самом деле, как раз не по БТР, а по танкам, поскольку наши БТВ войска в своём штатном составе как раз БТРов не имели вовсе, и оно и правильно - за ненадобностью, так вот - я специалист по танкам только по военной запасной специальности, которую к счастью на практике применять и не пришлось, хотя у нас и были очень хорошие инструктора-практики, воевавшие и военными советниками и просто воевавшими - по всему миру. А вот по основному своему образованию я как раз, например, гидро-аэродинамику изучал и сдавал - и прямо, как курс гидро-аэродинамики и косвенно, как приложение курса функционального анализа. Так что - где и как применяются, например критерии Нуссета, Прандтля, Ньютона и т.д. я и до сих пор помню и знаю, как и, например, знаю, как выглядит функция Жуковского и для чего она конкретно применяется, так же как знаю и "с чем едят" в гидро-аэродинамике закон Фика.
А вот как с этим у вас, господин Юки ?
 :D

----------


## juky-puky

> Американцам чего-то отсоветовать невозможно - тут уж действительно горохом об стену - весь мир не может американцам хоть чего-нибудь отсоветовать!.. Я имел в виду, что за ними влобовую тащится  не просто бесполезно - гибельно, они в последнее время - что не изобретут - то всё пустое... а затратное - ужас
> :shock:  амбиции, однако... которые никого ещё до добра не доводили.


- _"А мужики-то и не знают!"_ (с) Не знают российские авиаконструкторы в какой глубокой заднице сидят американцы, пойдя не по тому путю, изобретая всё "пустое и затратное".  Вместо того, чтобы зашарашить нечто путное, да чтоб дёшево и сердито!  :twisted: Я с Вас просто отпадаю, т-щ танкист...



> Я "специалист по БТР", а на самом деле, как раз не по БТР, а по танкам


- _"Беда,  коль пироги начнёт печи сапожник, а сапоги тачать пирожник"_ (И.А.Крылов) Тогда почему с таким апломбом Вы пытаетесь судить ни много,  ни мало - о направлениях развития истребительной авиации?? 



> А вот по основному своему образованию я как раз, например, гидро-аэродинамику изучал и сдавал - и прямо, как курс гидро-аэродинамики и косвенно, как приложение курса функционального анализа. Так что - где и как применяются, например критерии Нуссета, Прандтля, Ньютона и т.д. я и до сих пор помню и знаю, как и, например, знаю, как выглядит функция Жуковского и для чего она конкретно применяется, так же как знаю и "с чем едят" в гидро-аэродинамике закон Фика.


- И это Вам, несомненно, только мешает. Вы пытаетесь судить о вещах за пределами Вашего понимания.



> А вот как с этим у вас, господин Юки?


- У меня с этим так, как и положено лётчику, т.е.  закон Фика мне был нужен как зайцу - триппер.

----------


## fulcrum

да конечно F-22  совершенней Су-35, но Су-47 и МиГ-1.44  по моему смогут дать достойный отпор F-22, правда насколько мне известно дебют F-22 на военных аэродромах уже состоялся, а наши самолеты пятого поколения называются "летающими стендами", это совсем не удивительно если сравнить финансирование ф-22 и например МиГ-1.44!Зато недавно читал что эксперты установили что Су-35 превосходит "Еврофайтер" по всем хар-кам кроме потребной длины ВПП!

----------


## SergM

Юки 
Дружище, у тебя с логикой, прямо скажем неважно... :D очень неважно...
Поэтому не знаю, какой ты там был и (ГДЕ ??) "лётчик", ("а  думала - он лётчик... тра-ля-ля)"
Так вот насчёт логики - эй, лётчик, подумай всёж, пошевели извилинами, напряги их, если есть, хотя ты и говоришь, что они лётчику - ТЕБЕ - -лётчику - мозги не нужны (может тебе лучше на тачанке Петькиной), так вот насчёт логики - ежли ты говоришь что мои знания аэродинамики тебе и даром  не нужны, и у тебя их нет, нет и не будет, так чего ж, ты милый меня-то обвиняешь в невежестве и безграмотности...
Вот смех, да и только - Юки у нас не отягощен никакими знаниями по авиации, "НО ОН ЛУЧШЕ ВСЕХ ЗНАЕТ..." 
 :P Просто природа у него такая возвышенная - всё лучше всех знать по любому вопросу, хоть он и не танкист, а не отягощенный знаниями "лётчик"... Ну-ну, Юки, успехов в "познавательной" пропаганде.

fulcrum
А позвольте вас спросить, любезный, на каком основании вы безаппеляционно высказываете предположение, что "Ф-22 значительно превосходит" и Су-35 и Миг???? Вы видели как Ф-22 может уйти от С-300?? Вы имеете какие-то результаты их сравнительных боевых или учебных столкновений?? Или основываетесь, как обычно на прочтении рекламных статей с красивыми заставками из журналов типа Америка или РидерзДайджест.(академик Федосов вот из НИИАС считает противоположным образом, как и многие ам. спецы)
Как говаривали для нас на МехМате - "Неплохо бы это доказать! Да-с.." А то потом как бы конфуза не получилось.
Да, серьёзные люди здесь эту неделю отдыхают, похоже...

----------


## fulcrum

Я не говорил что  ф-22 превосходит МиГ! Но все таки Ф-22 и Су-35 самолеты разных поколений! Ф-22 строился с учетом технологии "стэлс", конечно от с-300 он ни за что не уйдет. у "Рэпртора" сверхзвуковая крейсерская скорость, не знаю как там насчет сверхманевренности у Ф-22, хорошо что у "Сушки" она есть. в "собачьей свалке" скорее всего победителем станет Су-35. а в ДВБ еще не известно!

----------


## juky-puky

> Вот смех, да и только - Юки у нас не отягощен никакими знаниями по авиации, "НО ОН ЛУЧШЕ ВСЕХ ЗНАЕТ..."


- Xa-xa-xa!  :twisted: 



> Да, серьёзные люди здесь эту неделю отдыхают, похоже...


- Ни себя ли ты к ним решил присовокупить, чудилка?  :lol:

----------


## juky-puky

> Я не говорил что  ф-22 превосходит МиГ!


- Ну, вот, сразу оправдываться начал. Не иди на поводу у дяденьки-танкиста, он в самолётах понимает как лошадь - в апельсинах...  :twisted: 
Естественно, что F-22 превосходит ВСЕ ДРУГИЕ ИСТРЕБИТЕЛИ СОВРЕМЕННОСТИ - и Су-27, -30, -35,  и МиГ-25, -31,  и F-15, и F-18, и даже F-35!  :D

----------


## ФЕНИКС

Су-35 не сделает F-22 т.к. слишком он староват, хоть и строился проектировался  и относительно недавно, а вот Су-30МКИ сможет надрать зад... Рэптора! МиГ-1,44 конечно машина хорошая, НО она еще в стадии доработки, и конечно финансов как всегда не хватает

----------


## juky-puky

> Су-35 не сделает F-22 т.к. слишком он староват, хоть и строился проектировался  и относительно недавно, а вот Су-30МКИ сможет надрать зад... Рэптора!


- При условии, если он сможет залезть ему прямёхонько и точнёхонько в задницу!  А это оччень сложно!  :twisted:

----------


## Nazar

2 juky-puky
 У меня тут поездка длинная образовалась по частям МА и всем мало-мальски и не только, имеющим отношение к авиации я задавал один и тот-же вопрос,не трудно догадаться какой,что-то там с аеродинамическим сопротивлением ,перегрузкой и их прямой зависимостью :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
Только развивать дальше тему не стоит,лично для меня все встало на свои места.

----------


## Sorm

> 2 juky-puky
>  У меня тут поездка длинная образовалась по частям МА и всем мало-мальски и не только, имеющим отношение к авиации я задавал один и тот-же вопрос,не трудно догадаться какой,что-то там с аеродинамическим сопротивлением ,перегрузкой и их прямой зависимостью :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
> Только развивать дальше тему не стоит,лично для меня все встало на свои места.


Ну дык может озвучим и подведем уже конечную черту  :Wink:

----------


## Viggen

> Су-35 не сделает F-22 т.к. слишком он староват, хоть и строился проектировался  и относительно недавно, а вот Су-30МКИ сможет надрать зад... Рэптора! МиГ-1,44 конечно машина хорошая, НО она еще в стадии доработки, и конечно финансов как всегда не хватает


Вы что-нибудь когда-нибудь читали?
У Су-35 с ПГО СУВ так и не довели до рабочего состояния. СУВ Су-30МКИ обладает худшими характеристиками, чем планировавшаяся СУВ Су-35. Новый Су-35 с "Ирбисом", если его доведут, будет полностью превосходить все предыдущие модификации Су-27/Су-30. 
Программа 1.44 закрыта.

----------


## ФЕНИКС

Надо судить что сейчас у нас есть, т.к. F-22 уже летает! Конечно, глубоко модернизированный Су-35 будет лучше и Су-35 (сегодняшнего) и Су-30МКИ и F-22! Но его пока нет!!! И нет полной уверенности, что эта программа будет доведена до конца!!! НО БУДЕМ НАДЕЯТЬСЯ!

----------


## juky-puky

> 2 juky-puky
>  У меня тут поездка длинная образовалась по частям МА и всем мало-мальски и не только, имеющим отношение к авиации я задавал один и тот-же вопрос,не трудно догадаться какой,что-то там с аеродинамическим сопротивлением ,перегрузкой и их прямой зависимостью :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
> Только развивать дальше тему не стоит,лично для меня все встало на свои места.


- Но, сударь! Вы хоть скажите, *что же они Вам сказали*?!  Чтобы я хоть знал нынешний уровень теоретической подготовки некогда родных российских лётчиков...   :D  :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> Конечно, глубоко модернизированный Су-35 будет лучше и Су-35 (сегодняшнего) и Су-30МКИ и F-22!


- Дай себе труд всё-таки выяснить, что же такое ЭПР (эффективная поверхность рассеивания), с чем её едят, как она влияет на боевые характеристики истребителя, чему будет примерно равняться  ЭПР самолёта Су-35 модернизированного и насколько она будет отличаться от ЭПР самолёта F-22 серийного?

Тогда вместо кричалок, вопилок и ворчалок в духе Винни-Пуха ты сможешь вести осмысленный разговор о предмете темы. 
С этим вопросом разберёшься - можно переходить к следующему.

----------


## Viggen

> Надо судить что сейчас у нас есть, т.к. F-22 уже летает! Конечно, глубоко модернизированный Су-35 будет лучше и Су-35 (сегодняшнего) и Су-30МКИ и F-22! Но его пока нет!!! И нет полной уверенности, что эта программа будет доведена до конца!!! НО БУДЕМ НАДЕЯТЬСЯ!


"Сегодняшнего" Су-35 нет, даже в ЦБП или ГЛИЦ. Глубоко модернизированный Су-35 будет хуже F-22, так как:
а) будет оснащён двигателями, не имеющими принципиальных преимуществ перед АЛ-31
б) не будет иметь РЛС с АФАР 
в) его ЭОП не будет уменьшена
г) заметно пострадают его ЛТХ из-за неизбежного утяжеления конструкции

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> "Сегодняшнего" Су-35 нет, даже в ЦБП или ГЛИЦ. Глубоко модернизированный Су-35 будет хуже F-22, так как:
> а) будет оснащён двигателями, не имеющими принципиальных преимуществ перед АЛ-31
> б) не будет иметь РЛС с АФАР 
> в) его ЭОП не будет уменьшена
> г) заметно пострадают его ЛТХ из-за неизбежного утяжеления конструкции


Совершенно не факт. 

а) Надо сравнивать не с АЛ-31, а с движками F-22

"По данным главного конструктора МФИ Юрия Воротникова, температура в горячей секции АЛ-41Ф на 200 градусов выше, чем у его предшественника АЛ-31Ф, устанавливаемого на Су-27. Новый двигатель имеет отклоняемое сопло (по тангажу и рысканию).    Воротников сказал, что параметры рабочего цикла АЛ-41Ф близки к параметрам американского двигателя Pratt&Whitney F-119, установленного на F-22. Экспериментальный АЛ-41Ф был успешно испытан в полете на летающей лаборатории на базе МиГ-25. 

б) Кто вам это сказал? Ещё не факт. P.S. Кстати, это вы тут, кажется, "Заслон" хаяли и 
хвастались, что всё-всё про РЛС знаете, потому как их разрабатываете? Ну так вот сели бы да поработали и сделали стоящую РЛС с АФАР, вместо того, чтобы звиздеть с умным видом на форуме.
в) Это верно
г) расскажите про неизбежность. В частности, отчего вдруг нельзя скомпенсировать утяжеление конструкции повышением тяговооруженности.

----------


## FMM

Не хочу никого обидеть, но спор какой-то странный.
Во-первых - почему выбран именно Су-35.
Проще было бы обсуждать Су-30МКИ, как реально существующий самолет.
Во-вторых - почему выбран именно F-22.
Честно говоря мне кажется, что этот выбор вызван скорее психологией - надо сравнивать свой лучший самолет только случшим истребителем США. Почему не сравниваем Су-30МКИ, например, с F-15.
Ведь Су-30,35 -модификации Су-27.
Планер принципиальных изменений не претерпел.
Основное отличие - электронная начинка и двигатели.
Но у F-15 произошли тоже очень серьезные изменения.
Сейчас в процессе модернизации устанавливаются БРЛС с АФАР,
нашлемная прицельная система с ракетой AIM-9X, что очень осложнит   позицию Сушки даже в БВБ.
И еще небольшой вопрос - кто решил, что F-22 не очень маневренный самолет? :shock:  
Заранее спасибо за возможные ответы.

----------

Не Су-35 сравнивают с F-22, а F-22 с Су-35! Разницу уловил? Не мы решили сравнивать именно Су-35, а Великобританский центр исследований и т.п.! Короче НАТО! Они побоялись Су-30МКИ брать - ПРОИГРАЮТ!

----------


## ФЕНИКС

Не Су-35 сравнивают с F-22, а F-22 с Су-35! Разницу уловил? Не мы решили сравнивать именно Су-35, а Великобританский центр исследований и т.п.! Короче НАТО! Они побоялись Су-30МКИ брать - ПРОИГРАЮТ!

----------


## FMM

Да этот центр просто рекламировал Eurofighter. Просто они не стали ставить Тайфун выше F-22, иначе это был бы совсем уж моразм. Вот и получилось 10:1 у F-22. Так что НАТО ИМХО ни причем.

----------

> а) Надо сравнивать не с АЛ-31, а с движками F-22
> 
> "По данным главного конструктора МФИ Юрия Воротникова, температура в горячей секции АЛ-41Ф на 200 градусов выше, чем у его предшественника АЛ-31Ф, устанавливаемого на Су-27. Новый двигатель имеет отклоняемое сопло (по тангажу и рысканию).    Воротников сказал, что параметры рабочего цикла АЛ-41Ф близки к параметрам американского двигателя Pratt&Whitney F-119, установленного на F-22. Экспериментальный АЛ-41Ф был успешно испытан в полете на летающей лаборатории на базе МиГ-25. 
> 
> б) Кто вам это сказал? Ещё не факт. P.S. Кстати, это вы тут, кажется, "Заслон" хаяли и 
> хвастались, что всё-всё про РЛС знаете, потому как их разрабатываете? Ну так вот сели бы да поработали и сделали стоящую РЛС с АФАР, вместо того, чтобы звиздеть с умным видом на форуме.
> 
> в) Это верно
> г) расскажите про неизбежность. В частности, отчего вдруг нельзя скомпенсировать утяжеление конструкции повышением тяговооруженности.


Скажу Вам по секрету, что "изделие 117С" и есть АЛ-41, так как "настоящий" АЛ-41 с тягой 17-18 тонн на форсаже сделать так и не сумели. От 117С до двигателя, эквивалентному двигателю F-22A, еще идти и идти.

РЛС с АФАР могли бы сделать люди, которых я знал и которые на порядок лучше разбирались в СУВ истребителей, чем я. Только их уже нет, а моя позиция проста, как в песне: "из газеты "Правды" не вижу я, во что же мне верить, сэр!" Свобода, знаете-ли, не пустое слово, и не одному мне нынешняя Россия не нравиться. Даже если бы нравилась, и я и большинство других людей, которые разрабатывали СУВ, даже приблизительно не обладают комплексом знаний, нужным для создания АФАР.
Сейчас собираются сделать АФАР, купив элементы на мировом рынке и наладив производство их копий в России. Проблем с этим не будет, но для АФАР нужно множество другой сложной электроники, включая мощные и компактные ЭВМ, которых в России нет. Так что АФАР на ПАК ФА обязательно будет, но она будет на порядок хуже АФАР F-22A по всем параметрам.

Новые двигатели надо делать используя композиты, спецсплавы и новые методы сборки, о которых в России никто даже не слышал. Для производства того же 117С купили таки высокоточные приборы, но по оценкам самих рыбинцев, они в 20-30 раз менее точные, чем те, что применяются на производстве двигателей F-22A.

----------

> Не хочу никого обидеть, но спор какой-то странный.
> Во-первых - почему выбран именно Су-35.
> Проще было бы обсуждать Су-30МКИ, как реально существующий самолет.
> Во-вторых - почему выбран именно F-22.
> Честно говоря мне кажется, что этот выбор вызван скорее психологией - надо сравнивать свой лучший самолет только случшим истребителем США. Почему не сравниваем Су-30МКИ, например, с F-15.
> Ведь Су-30,35 -модификации Су-27.
> Планер принципиальных изменений не претерпел.
> Основное отличие - электронная начинка и двигатели.
> Но у F-15 произошли тоже очень серьезные изменения.
> ...


Су-35 был выбран потому, что заявленные ТТХ "старого" Су-35 выше таковых других модификаций Су-27, включая Су-30МКИ.
F-22A был выбран как будующая основа ВВС США. Модернизированный F-15C будет самолетом второй линии к моменту, когда может начаться новая серия войн, так что сравнение его с серией Су-27 неактуально. К тому же, все его преимущества и недостатки по сравнению с Су-27 уже давно известны.
Если же говорить о возможном боевом применении на ближайшую перспективу, то у Су-27 нет шансов против F-15, так как он не является составной частью авиационного комплекса. Без поддержки разведчиков, АВАКСов, самолетов РЭБ и топливозаправщиков любой самолет малобоеспособен.
F-22A конечно высокоманевренный самолет, но в ближнем воздушном бою из-за особенностей конструкции он не может так вертеться, как Су-27. Этого и не требуется, так как он не должен вступать в ближний бой.

----------

> Без поддержки разведчиков, АВАКСов, самолетов РЭБ и топливозаправщиков любой самолет малобоеспособен.


Согласен на 101%. Но, на самом деле, чтобы вся эта петрушка работала, необходимо очень нехилое наземное обеспечение. Скажем, АВАКСы и заправщики "привязаны" к аэродромам с хорошим покрытием и определенной длиной ВПП, коих не так уж много. Любой самолет, в т.ч. Су-27, сам по себе, не будучи частью авиационного комплекса, не способен вести войну над территорией противника, но в оборонительной войне над своей территорией, действуя с глубинных тыловых баз, вполне может обеспечивать функции самолета ПВО (при условии примерного численного паритета или не очень существенного численного перевеса противника). Вглубь вражеской территории АВАКСы и заправщики вряд ли будут залетать... в общем, при общевойсковом конфликте всё не так однозначно будет.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Это был я, сорри. Не привыкну никак к регистрации необходимой...

----------


## juky-puky

> F-22A конечно высокоманевренный самолет, но в ближнем воздушном бою из-за особенностей конструкции он не может так вертеться, как Су-27. Этого и не требуется, так как он не должен вступать в ближний бой.


- Надо не забывать, что ближний воздушный бой F-22 предусматривает не только стрельбу из пушки, и даже нe только применение ракет AIM-9X, но и применение ракет AIM-120C, буде таковые остались...  8)

----------


## FMM

> F-22A конечно высокоманевренный самолет, но в ближнем воздушном бою из-за особенностей конструкции он не может так вертеться, как Су-27. Этого и не требуется, так как он не должен вступать в ближний бой.


О каких особенностях конструкции вы говорите?
Колокол, кобру, кульбит он уже делает, также я видел очень эффектное свободное падение с переворотами и еще много интересного.
Ну не знаю - двойного кульбита, к примеру не видел.
Но и наши не сразу всему научились. 
Так что еще не ясны все возможности F-22. 
Возможно, это новый чемпион по сверхманевренности на малых скоростях.

----------

> Согласен на 101%. Но, на самом деле, чтобы вся эта петрушка работала, необходимо очень нехилое наземное обеспечение. Скажем, АВАКСы и заправщики "привязаны" к аэродромам с хорошим покрытием и определенной длиной ВПП, коих не так уж много. Любой самолет, в т.ч. Су-27, сам по себе, не будучи частью авиационного комплекса, не способен вести войну над территорией противника, но в оборонительной войне над своей территорией, действуя с глубинных тыловых баз, вполне может обеспечивать функции самолета ПВО (при условии примерного численного паритета или не очень существенного численного перевеса противника). Вглубь вражеской территории АВАКСы и заправщики вряд ли будут залетать... в общем, при общевойсковом конфликте всё не так однозначно будет.


Так как самолеты обеспечения обладают большой дальностью, то проблема аэродромов не очень важна. Если взять для примера Россию, то никаких проблем с базированием самолетов нет. В той же Прибалтике много хороших аэродромов, а вглубь страны, как Вы сами заметили, самолеты поддержки не летают.
Но если опять-таки посмотреть на особенности России применимо к тыловой ПВО, то видно, что Су-27 будет малоэффективен. Нет наземной сети ПВО, которая могла передавать информацию перехватчикам. В ПВО СССР было более 60 ртп/ртбр и более 90 зрп/зрбр, а в России около 20 и 37, соответственно. В такой ситуации перехватчики будут фактически вынуждены действовать в режиме "свободной охоты", для чего БРЭО Су-27 малопригодно.

----------


## Maximus_G

А это уже не рисунки:
http://www.paralay.narod.ru/t50/50_50.jpg
http://www.paralay.narod.ru/t50/50_51.jpg
http://www.paralay.narod.ru/t50/50_52.jpg

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> А это уже не рисунки:
> http://www.paralay.narod.ru/t50/50_50.jpg
> http://www.paralay.narod.ru/t50/50_51.jpg
> http://www.paralay.narod.ru/t50/50_52.jpg


Вас ист дас???

----------


## Nazar

> А это уже не рисунки:
> http://www.paralay.narod.ru/t50/50_50.jpg
> http://www.paralay.narod.ru/t50/50_51.jpg
> http://www.paralay.narod.ru/t50/50_52.jpg


А прямые ссылки слабо давать?И вообще Вы это к чему, Вас удивило, то что собираются продуть модель F-22 или смутил значок ТРК "Россия"?

----------


## Maximus_G

2 Nazar:
Странные у вас претензии, я дал прямые ссылки на файлы.
И это совершенно не Ф-22.

-----




> Вас ист дас???


Очевидно, из какой-то ТВ программы на РТР, и никаких пояснений к этим картинкам у Паралая на сайте я не нашел. Просто лежат себе сбоку на странице по ПАК ФА ОКБ Сухого.

----------


## Nazar

> 2 Nazar:
> Странные у вас претензии, я дал прямые ссылки на файлы.


У меня регистрацию на Яндексе запросил

----------


## Maximus_G

Понятно, это стандартная функция сервера narod.ru. Если идти по прямым ссылкам на не-гипертекстовые файлы, типа *.jpg, то сервер сначала показывает рекламную страницу со ссылкой "чтобы открыть запрашиваемый файл, нажмите сюда".

----------


## Nazar

Ясно, простоя с narodom крайне редко сталкиваюсь.

----------

Господа, а что Вы скажете на это:
<<попытка продать F-22 и F-35 в Австралию и Японию, закончилась для американского ВПК провалом. Потенциальные покупатели установили, что самолёты этих типов, имеют повышенную радиозаметность. В материалах парламентских комиссий Австралии и Японии указывалось на то, что: «В рекламных буклетах на указанные истребители, эффективная поверхность рассеивания ЭПР, была заявлена как поверхность теннисного шарика, тогда как оказалась соответствующей размеру школьного глобуса. Таким образом, самолёты этих типов не способны противостоять, имеющимся на вооружении в этом регионе истребителям Су-27 и Су-30». 
Сообщение довольно ценное тем, что как австралийцы, так и японцы, не использовали термина «диаграмма направленности угла отражения»>>

----------

А так же на вот это:
<<рассмотрим вопрос о возможности размещения на «Рапторе» РЛС декаметрового диапазона. Например, в (1, стр. 44) данный вопрос рассматривается в таком аспекте: «Дополнительные трудности возникают при моделировании антенн коротковолнового диапазона. Если длины волн излучения сравнимы с размерами летательного аппарата, излучателем является весь корпус ЛА, причём, распределение амплитуд и фаз на поверхности ЛА имеет весьма сложный характер, а на некоторых частотах наблюдаются резонансные явления. При расчете антенн коротковолнового диапазона принимают следующие допущения: Если возбудитель не создаёт электрической (магнитной) составляющей поля, перпендикулярной плоскости симметрии ЛА, то на поверхности ЛА возникает симметричное (несимметричное) распределение токов. В первом случае можно пренебречь излучением крыльев и стабилизатора, во втором – излучением фюзеляжа».

Доктрина построения ЛА по технологиям «стелс», подразумевает наличие одной, или двух резонансных частот, причём частоты резонансов «стелсов» заведомо известны противнику. Из-за дифракционного рассеивания при работе в декаметровом диапазоне, избежать индукции полей в корпусе «стелса» невозможно. Радиолокационное наблюдение за «стелсами» показывает, что корпус таких ЛА обладает свойствами полоскового резонатора, и имеет высокую (Q=50-60) добротность. Таким образом, противник, работающий на резонансной частоте «стелса», оказывается недосягаемым для «Раптора». Из-за паразитного выраженного резонанса корпуса, «стелс» является самолётом, на который невозможно поставить АФАР с преобразованием частоты, а также невозможно поставить антенные входы декаметрового диапазона на кромки оперения.
Где:
1.Сборник «Проблемы антенной техники» под ред. Л. Бахраха, Д. Воскресенского, «Радио и связь».>>

Кто кому мозги дурит?
З.Ы. Ссылку проверил - соответствует.

----------

И в ту же \"копилку\", хотя немного не в тему, но все же:
http://www.inauka.ru/blogs/article54706.html...

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> ...эффективная поверхность рассеивания ЭПР, была заявлена как поверхность теннисного шарика, тогда как оказалась соответствующей размеру школьного глобуса. Таким образом, самолёты этих типов не способны противостоять, имеющимся на вооружении в этом регионе истребителям Су-27 и Су-30


Блистательный по своему идиотизму вывод. Как вы думаете, какова ЭПР у Су-27/Су-30 - как у школьного глобуса :)? И причём тут способность противостоять - она что, только соотношением ЭПР определяется?

Всё, сказанное про "стелсы", можно отнести к F-117, но к F-22 - с куда меньшей степенью. Это "стелс" лишь отчасти, в его планере геометрические черты играют меньшую роль в снижении РЛ-заметности, нежели у F-117. А, стало быть, и все рассуждение о резонансных частотах, невозможности установки РЛС с АФАР etc. под вопросом.

P.S. И вот про эту фразу хотелось бы поподробнее:
"Радиолокационное наблюдение за «стелсами» показывает, что...". Кто наблюдал, автор? Когда и где, интересно?

P.P.S. Статья - это что-то... перл перлов :). дАрАгОй гость! Не читайте советских газет! И, тем более, не цитируйте их прилюдно... а то просто продемонстрируете собственную наивность и дадите лишний повод жукам-перд.. простите, плавунцам опять повыступать с Израильщины со своими поучениями :)

----------

to Lupus Sapiens:
Уважаемый, не расписывайтесь в собственной технической безграмотности! Т.н. \"невидимки\" невидимы только (да и то не всегда) в сантиметровом и отдельных участках дециметрового диапазона волн. А наши РЛК метрового диапазона (серийные, стоящие на вооружении, в частности, 55Ж6) прекрасно их \"видят\". Сам лично наблюдал на ВИКО на дальности 250 км метку от F-117, которые летали в районе о.Борнхольм в середине 90-х (точно дату, к сожалению не помню), ну, и кроме меня, естественно, весь дежуривший в тот день расчет КП.
По поводу \"Израильщины\",  я с Вами спорить не буду - просто глупо...

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Возможно, я неправ, но характер изложения вами ваших (а вернее всего, не ваших) мыслей однозначно наводит на подозрения, что вы в предмете понимаете ещё меньше моего, хотя я здесь совсем не специалист.




> Т.н. \"невидимки\" невидимы только (да и то не всегда) в сантиметровом и отдельных участках дециметрового диапазона волн.


А никогда не задумывались, почему? Не задумывались, потому что в популярной прессе об этом не пишут. Эта фраза имеет отношение к F-117, как раз в силу того, что размеры разннобразных многоугольников, которые, пересекаясь под различными углами, образуют его внешнюю поверхность, как раз и измеряются дециметрами и сантиметрами. Поэтому его в дециметровом диапазоне и невидно. А то, что вы, ничтоже сумняшеся, обзываете "невидимками" все самолёты подряд, как раз и выдаёт в вас человека несведующего. Взгляните на F-22,  у него принципиально иной внешний вид, внешние образующие элементы конструкции, в массе своей, намного крупнее, чем на F-117. Их размеры - отнюдь не дециметровые. Так что можно предположить, что существенная доля "невидимости" для F-22 обеспечивается засчет радиопоглощающих покрытий, а в плане геометрии найден некоторый компромисс, позволяющий пусть не так эффективно, как F-117 в дециметровых диапазонах, но всё же не шибко "светиться" на радарах с различными рабочими длинами волн - как короткими, так и длинными.




> А наши РЛК метрового диапазона (серийные, стоящие на вооружении, в частности, 55Ж6) прекрасно их \"видят\". Сам лично наблюдал на ВИКО на дальности 250 км метку от F-117, которые летали в районе о.Борнхольм в середине 90-х (точно дату, к сожалению не помню), ну, и кроме меня, естественно, весь дежуривший в тот день расчет КП.


Умиляют меня такие заявления... это может быть как 100% правдой, так и 100% лажей. С чего вы взяли, метка на радаре была именно от F-117? Было визуальное подтверждение? Сомневаюсь... если только на агентурные данные сошлётесь ;)?




> По поводу \"Израильщины\",  я с Вами спорить не буду - просто глупо...


Действительно, глупо спорить с анонимным оппонентом... подписывайтесь, хотя бы.

----------


## fulcrum

Да ну все равно, господи, на радарах то его будет видно!

----------


## juky-puky

> И в ту же \"копилку\", хотя немного не в тему, но все же:
> http://www.inauka.ru/blogs/article54706.html...


- Есть же здесь отдельная специальная тема - _Журналамерство_.
Эту статью, написанную тупорылым журналамером, надо просто переместить туда.

----------


## juky-puky

> Господа, а что Вы скажете на это:
> <<попытка продать F-22 и F-35 в Австралию и Японию, закончилась для американского ВПК провалом. Потенциальные покупатели установили, что самолёты этих типов, имеют повышенную радиозаметность.


- Это просто враньё.  Вероятность продажи Японии F-22 остаётся очень высокой (и скорее всего Япония их получит), а Австралия собирлась и собирается, вообще-то, приобретать F-35.

----------


## juky-puky

> ...эффективная поверхность рассеивания ЭПР, была заявлена как поверхность теннисного шарика, тогда как оказалась соответствующей размеру школьного глобуса. Таким образом, самолёты этих типов не способны противостоять, имеющимся на вооружении в этом регионе истребителям Су-27 и Су-30
> 			
> 		
> 
> Блистательный по своему идиотизму вывод. Как вы думаете, какова ЭПР у Су-27/Су-30 - как у школьного глобуса :)?


- Нет! Как у школьного автобуса - *15* м2!  :lol: 



> Всё, сказанное про "стелсы", можно отнести к F-117, но к F-22 - с куда меньшей степенью. Это "стелс" лишь отчасти


- Это стелс в ещё большей степени, чем F-117,  просто с момента создания F-117 до момента создания F-22 технология и вычислительная техника резко шагнули вперёд, поэтому и геометрия там - трёхмерных поверхностей, а не рублёных кусков плоскостей...



> жукам-перд.. простите, плавунцам опять повыступать с Израильщины со своими поучениями ...


- Волчара, Вы не в зоопарке, ведите себя прилично!  :twisted: Неужели Вы полагаете, что у меня не найдётся ответного комплимента, который Вас не обрадует? Тем более: я никого не поучаю - я участвую в обсуждении и кто не хочет со мной соглашаться - остаётся при своих заблуждениях, естественно.   :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> Сам лично наблюдал на ВИКО на дальности 250 км метку от F-117, которые летали в районе о.Борнхольм в середине 90-х (точно дату, к сожалению не помню), ну, и кроме меня, естественно, весь дежуривший в тот день расчет КП.


- Для не очень продвинутых ефрейторов ПВО: на F-117 cтоят постоянно приклёпаные в мирное время отражатели (видные на всех снимках крупным планом), есть так же выпускаемы небольшие щиточки, а раньше, в 1991-м, на перегонках первых моделей из США в Саудовскую Аравию прикрепляли под фюзеляжем на двух кронштейнах стальную трубу по потоку, диаметром примерно 10 см и длиной порядка 4-х метров - чтобы резко повысить ЭПР и чтобы РЛС управления воздушным движдением могли ими руководить и тем самым обеспечивать безопасность полётов. 
Это дети давно знают.
Здесь на задней панели фюзеляжа видна такая приклёпаная пирамидка.  И с противоположной стороны такая же:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> ...и кто не хочет со мной соглашаться - остаётся при своих заблуждениях, естественно.


Нет, ну каков перл :). Дорогой жук, ай-яй-яй :). Вот за это вас и не любят :).




> Нет! Как у школьного автобуса - 15 м2!


Дорогой жук, не умничайте: я специально подсчитал - у любого приличного школьного автобуса в боковой проекции площадь поверхности больше 15 м2  :P! Вот у маршрутки - может быть :)...




> - Это стелс в ещё большей степени, чем F-117


Дорогой жук, это противоречит рекламным заявлениям разработчиков обсуждаемых пепелацев, поскольку ЭПР F-117 сравнивали с ЭПР пинг-понгового шарика, а ЭПР F-22 - с ЭПР теннисного мячика :)




> поэтому и геометрия там - трёхмерных поверхностей, а не рублёных кусков плоскостей...


Дорогой жук, уверен, широкая общественность будет крайне вам благодарна за пояснение того глубочайшего тайного смысла, который вы вложили в эту фразу :). Поясните человеческим языком или языком геометрии, плз.




> - Волчара, Вы не в зоопарке, ведите себя прилично!  Неужели Вы полагаете, что у меня не найдётся ответного комплимента, который Вас не обрадует?


Дорогой жук, извините, ну просто больно уж смачная оговорка каждый раз, когда вы блистать своими 98% начинаете, напрашивается :). Постараюсь впредь воздерживаться, но ничего не гарантирую :).

----------


## juky-puky

> ...и кто не хочет со мной соглашаться - остаётся при своих заблуждениях, естественно.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Нет, ну каков перл :).


- Sapiens просто обязан догадаться, что это юмор.  :) 



> Дорогой жук, ай-яй-яй :). Вот за это вас и не любят :).


- Э, нет! Нас не за это не любят...  :D 



> Нет! Как у школьного автобуса - 15 м2!
> 			
> 		
> 
> Дорогой жук, не умничайте: я специально подсчитал - у любого приличного школьного автобуса в боковой проекции площадь поверхности больше 15 м2  :P! Вот у маршрутки - может быть :)...


- Я ведь не сказал, что "ориентированного боковой стенкой перпендиклярно к фронту волны"...  :)  Впрочем, - согласен и на маршрутку...  :D 



> - Это стелс в ещё большей степени, чем F-117
> 			
> 		
> 
> Дорогой жук, это противоречит рекламным заявлениям разработчиков обсуждаемых пепелацев, поскольку ЭПР F-117 сравнивали с ЭПР пинг-понгового шарика, а ЭПР F-22 - с ЭПР теннисного мячика :)


- Отнюдь. Как раз последние озвученные заявления американцев самую минимальную ЭПР дают F-22, потом F-35, потом B-2 и только в конце,  а самая большая у F-117...  :roll: 



> поэтому и геометрия там - трёхмерных поверхностей, а не рублёных кусков плоскостей...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Дорогой жук, уверен, широкая общественность будет крайне вам благодарна за пояснение того глубочайшего тайного смысла, который вы вложили в эту фразу :). Поясните человеческим языком или языком геометрии, плз.


- Что тут такого Вам показалось выходящим за рамки средней школы? Плоскость - поверхность двухмерная, расчитывать отражения от неё по принципу "угол падения равен углу отражения", сравнительно легко и просто.  Трехмерные же поверхности F-22 расчётам на карманном калькуляторе не поддаются, здесь нужны супер-пупер-ЭВМ. Когда разрабатывали F-117 таких ЭВМ ещё не было, поэтому, чтобы добиться требуемой малозаметности, пришлось здорово поступиться аэродинамикой, а когда разрабатывали F-22, возможности обсчитать на новейших супер-ЭВМ результирующее отражение от его частей, сделанных гораздо ближе к оптимальным формам с точки зрения аэродинамики, уже появились. Поэтому у него и стелсовость выше и лётные характеристики лучше...

----------


## juky-puky

> Да ну все равно, господи, на радарах то его будет видно!


- Только если очень близко подойдёт...   :Wink:

----------

Специально для \"волков\" и \"жуков\" (думаю, что господа сии не одиноки в своем нигилизме):
Если Вы, уважаемые, не в курсе того, что наша военная авиация сама по себе не летает, а будет находится (при ведении боевых, не дай бог, действий) под КОМПЛЕКСНЫМ управлением (сей комплекс включает в себя не только пилота и ОБУ на ПУ), то делать из себя великих знатоков с правом провозглашения истины в последней инстанции, право, не стоит!
Способов обнаружения т.н. \"невидимок\" - масса и очень много из них давно (не менее полутора десятков лет) реализованы \"в железе\". И рассуждения на тему \"увидит-не увидит\" просто не корректны.
Как показала ПРАКТИКА боевого применения F-117 и B-2 ( последний, кстати, далеко не \"летающая треуголка\"), эти аэропланы отслеживались, хотя и с несколько большим трудом, системами радиолокации и радиоразведки (абсолютно \"молчащих\" современных самолетов просто не бывает). 
Рассматривать же варианты \"дуэльной практики\" в случае крупномасштабного вооруженного конфликта просто глупо! Через час (приблизительно) после начала такового, просто НИ ОДИН аэроплан (именно - аэроплан) в воздух подняться не сможет! В ядерной войне побетителей будет двое: черепахи и крысы. А чисто гипотетическое сравнение - не более чем PR ход для исследований рынков возможного рынка продаж. Копайте глЫбже, господа!

----------


## juky-puky

Уважаемые господа Администраторы! 
Лучше всё-таки вернуться к прежней системе с регистрацией - любой Гость это сможет сделать за 5 минут без всяких проблем, но по крайней мере каждый будет как-то персонально опознаваем - просто чтобы не путать Гостя №6 с Гостем № 12.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Специально для \"волков\" и \"жуков\" (думаю, что господа сии не одиноки в своем нигилизме):
> Если Вы, уважаемые, не в курсе того, что наша военная авиация сама по себе не летает, а будет находится (при ведении боевых, не дай бог, действий) под КОМПЛЕКСНЫМ управлением (сей комплекс включает в себя не только пилота и ОБУ на ПУ), то делать из себя великих знатоков с правом провозглашения истины в последней инстанции, право, не стоит!
> Способов обнаружения т.н. \"невидимок\" - масса и очень много из них давно (не менее полутора десятков лет) реализованы \"в железе\". И рассуждения на тему \"увидит-не увидит\" просто не корректны.


Э, любезный! Вы волков с жуками не равняйте :)! Волк жуку не товарищ :)!

А теперь специально для квасных патриотов: боюсь, что в случае боевых действий наша авиация как раз НЕ будет находиться под КОМПЛЕКСНЫМ управлением. Что такое действительно комплексное управление, хорошо видно на примере американцев :(. Уже не говоря о практически полном отсутствии у нас систем, аналогичным AWACSам (сколько там летающих А-50 осталось - 4, кажется?), управление с земли также вряд ли будет полноценным, хотя бы в силу неразвитости сети наземных РЛС и огромных "дыр" в радиолокационных полях над нашей территорией. 




> Как показала ПРАКТИКА боевого применения F-117 и B-2 ( последний, кстати, далеко не \"летающая треуголка\"), эти аэропланы отслеживались, хотя и с несколько большим трудом, системами радиолокации и радиоразведки (абсолютно \"молчащих\" современных самолетов просто не бывает).


Во-первых, о такой практике мало что известно. Вы могли бы внести свою лепту в просвещение народа на этот счёт ;). Во-вторых, как показала практика, отслеживать мало - надо ещё наводить.

----------


## juky-puky

> Специально для \"волков\" и \"жуков\" (думаю, что господа сии не одиноки в своем нигилизме):
> Если Вы, уважаемые, не в курсе того, что наша военная авиация сама по себе не летает, а будет находится (при ведении боевых, не дай бог, действий) под КОМПЛЕКСНЫМ управлением (сей комплекс включает в себя не только пилота и ОБУ на ПУ), то делать из себя великих знатоков с правом провозглашения истины в последней инстанции, право, не стоит!


- Уважаемый Гость №... (Вам "в лом" зарегистрироваться и присвоить себе любой ник - хоть "фон Триппербах"? Чтобы Ваша яркая индивидуальность не потерялась на фоне остальных?) - Вы подразумеваете под знатоком, естественно, себя?  :) 



> Способов обнаружения т.н. \"невидимок\" - масса и очень много из них давно (не менее полутора десятков лет) реализованы \"в железе\". И рассуждения на тему \"увидит-не увидит\" просто не корректны.


- Вот бы Вам тут же, не отходя от кассы, их по пунктам и привести, чтобы у читающих сей славный форум экпертов из Пентагона вставные челюсти отвалившись, выпали на пол!  :D 




> Как показала ПРАКТИКА боевого применения F-117 и B-2 ( последний, кстати, далеко не \"летающая треуголка\"), эти аэропланы отслеживались, хотя и с несколько большим трудом, системами радиолокации и радиоразведки (абсолютно \"молчащих\" современных самолетов просто не бывает).


1. Поясните, пожалуйста, что Вы подразумеваете под термином "далеко не \летающая треуголка\"?  
В-2 - обычное _летающее крыло_...
2. Что должен излучать в радиодиапазоне, например, F-117, выполняющий боевой полёт?  :roll:  



> Рассматривать же варианты \"дуэльной практики\" в случае крупномасштабного вооруженного конфликта просто глупо!


- А локального? А регионального?!  
Вы много глобальных конфликтов видели после Второй Мировой войны? А локальных было - чёртова уйма. Так на каком основании кто-то в чьём-то МО должен ориентироваться исключительно на Третью Мировую войну? Это неостроумно.



> Через час (приблизительно) после начала такового, просто НИ ОДИН аэроплан (именно - аэроплан) в воздух подняться не сможет! В ядерной войне побетителей будет двое: черепахи и крысы.


- Именно по этой элементарной причине не началась полномасштабная ядерная война в период Карибского кризиса. именно по этой причине были подписаны международные соглашения, прежде всего между СССР и США, где предусматривались даже варианты несанкционированного применения ЯО.  То есть: группа каких-то маньяков в личном порядке стёрла с лица земли Нью-Йорк или Москву - а ядерная война всё равно не начинается...  :Wink:  
Тогда как локальные конфликты идут вовсю и сверхдержавы там участвеуют, но опосредованно.
Поэтому ход Ваших мыслей здесь совершенно неясен. *И дуэльные ситуации как модели вполне имеют право на существование!*



> А чисто гипотетическое сравнение - не более чем PR ход для исследований рынков возможного рынка продаж. Копайте глЫбже, господа!


- Одно из двух: либо в Вашем ПТУ были очень плохие, бестолковые  преподаватели, либо Вы сами совсем плохо воспринимали основы военого дела...  :twisted:  :lol:

----------

Прошу прощения, но регится на этом форуме просто не хочу - осбого интереса для меня он не представляет, заскочил сюда случайно, на\"сёрфе\".
Но, персонально для оппонентов, совет: читайте побольше мудрых книг не только глядя в экран монитора - и не будете задавать глупых вопросов (в том числе и по способам обнаружения \"невидимок\" и по опыту боевого применения F-117 и B-2 на Балканах)!
Не усугубляя совершенно бесполезный, для всех участвующих сторон, спор позволю себе напомнить основную мысль одной старой басни о муравье: когда он, наконец, построил свой персональный муравейник, муравьиная семья просто переселилась в другую местность, а он остался один, хотя и был Самым Главным Муравьем...
В современном мире наличие или отсутствие у России того или иного типа вооружений роли не играет АБСОЛЮТНО! Есть такая мудрая наука - ГЕОПОЛИТИКА, которая и определяет все остальное...
Мой вам совет - поменьше времени тратьте на споры не о чем.
Успехов в учебе!

----------


## juky-puky

> Прошу прощения, но регится на этом форуме просто не хочу - осбого интереса для меня он не представляет, заскочил сюда случайно, на\"сёрфе\".


- Дяденька, так подскажите скорее какой-нибудь полезный хороший авиафорум, не дайте пропасть! У Вас там, поди, и ник какой-нибудь есть,  не откажите в любезности сообщить - для занесения в записную книжку - вдруг когда-нибудь протекции придётся попросить? :roll: 



> Но, персонально для оппонентов, совет: читайте побольше мудрых книг не только глядя в экран монитора - и не будете задавать глупых вопросов (в том числе и по способам обнаружения \"невидимок\" и по опыту боевого применения F-117 и B-2 на Балканах)!


- Так такие умные книжки, поди, в киосках не продают? Где ж Вы их берёте-то?



> Не усугубляя совершенно бесполезный, для всех участвующих сторон, спор позволю себе напомнить основную мысль одной старой басни о муравье: когда он, наконец, построил свой персональный муравейник, муравьиная семья просто переселилась в другую местность, а он остался один, хотя и был Самым Главным Муравьем...


- Так расшифруйте сию аллегорию, нельзя же вот так, чтобы с налёту и всё всем ясно стало - Вам-то хорошо, Вы на "сёрфе"!  А кто-то "вразмашку" плывёт, или даже "по-собачьи" гребёт-булькает...  :twisted: 



> В современном мире наличие или отсутствие у России того или иного типа вооружений роли не играет АБСОЛЮТНО!


- Вы же просто "парадоксов друг"!  :D  Прямо как герой "Евгения Онегина": _"...зато читал Адама Смита, и был великий эконом, то есть умел судить о том, как государство богатеет, и чем живёт и почему не нужно золота ему, когда простой продукт имеет."_



> Есть такая мудрая наука - ГЕОПОЛИТИКА, которая и определяет все остальное...


- Это не Алксандра ли Гельевича собственноручное изобр*е*тение?!  :lol: Это который к Путину в кебинет дверь уже ногами открывает?! А Вы сами - тоже гипербореец, небось?! И кшатрий? 



> Мой вам совет - поменьше времени тратьте на споры не о чем.


- Нет, дяденька, Вы хоть назовите своё воинское звание и учёную степень, потому, что в "стране Советов" всяк советы горазд давать, особливо когда сам он этим советам и близко не следует, но ведь не у всяких советов надобно идти на поводу!  :D Мало ли кто чё наспех насоветовать может?!  А потом отдувайся-мучайся. объясняйся в прокуратуре... :oops: 



> Успехов в учебе!


- Остлось только шнурки погладить и рвануть - а Вы же линков на правильные форумы не дали? Куды ж идтить-то?! Где источники мудрости, к которым припасть? (Кроме "Основ геополитики", разумеется  :lol: )

----------

> 1)А теперь специально для квасных патриотов: боюсь, что в случае боевых действий наша авиация как раз НЕ будет находиться под КОМПЛЕКСНЫМ управлением. Что такое действительно комплексное управление, хорошо видно на примере американцев :(. Уже не говоря о практически полном отсутствии у нас систем, аналогичным AWACSам (сколько там летающих А-50 осталось - 4, кажется?), управление с земли также вряд ли будет полноценным, хотя бы в силу неразвитости сети наземных РЛС и огромных "дыр" в радиолокационных полях над нашей территорией. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Как показала ПРАКТИКА боевого применения F-117 и B-2 ( последний, кстати, далеко не \"летающая треуголка\"), эти аэропланы отслеживались, хотя и с несколько большим трудом, системами радиолокации и радиоразведки (абсолютно \"молчащих\" современных самолетов просто не бывает).
> 			
> ...


1) Ну так именно для достижения этого-нынешнего результата и ещё лучшего-отсутствия авиации в России вообще и военной авиации в частности, как раз и потрудились и трудятся не покладая рук и клавиатур анти-квасные не-патриоты, в том числе и местные, здешние, откуда бы они не колотили по клавитурам (а первым квасным патриотом, как известно, был официально назначен тогдашними продажными - про-водочными писаками-журналистами - Дмитрий Иванович Менделеев, как основатель Общества Любителей Русского Кваса и его последовательный пропагандист, сенатор, и прочая, и прочая... не знаю - для кого как, а для меня - честь, пребывать в одной с ним компании!)

2) Можно и просвещением заняться. Точнее - прояснением некоторых принципиальных физических деталей и подробностей, которые некоторые местные жуки тактично (для американцев) обходят и замалчивают. Пожалуйста, давайте поподробнее о деталях видимости/невидимости. Давайте сразу проясним - о радарах КАКИХ ДИАПАЗОНОВ ДЛИННН ВОЛН идёт речь? Вот тогда и прояснится многое с "невидимостью" американских четверть-миллиардных игрушек. Дело в том, что действительно, у нас сохранилсь старые радары метрового диапазона длинн волн, как и частично сохранилось их производство - что очень, понятное дело, не нравится американцам - в этом диапазоне очень трудно говорить о "малой заметности" Ф-22, и всех прочих "невидимок". А вот на Западе таких - метровых радаров практически нет, как и не сохранилось их производство - оно требует иной элементной базы. Ихние радары, включая военные - в сантиметровом и дециметровом диапазонах. Вот где тут собака порылась :)! Вот почему, когда и говорят об эквивалентной отражательной площади самолёта-мишени, то надо ещё обязательно называть -  В КАКОМ ДИАПАЗОНЕ длинн электромагнитных волн он имеет таковуе эквивалентную площадь! А то инфракрасное излучение - тоже эти электромагнитные волны только мкм диапазона, как и гамма-кванты - нано-метрового - в них даже супертанкер - полная невидимка :):):)!

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> 1) Ну так именно для достижения этого-нынешнего результата и ещё лучшего-отсутствия авиации в России вообще и военной авиации в частности, как раз и потрудились и трудятся не покладая рук и клавиатур анти-квасные не-патриоты, в том числе и местные, здешние, откуда бы они не колотили по клавитурам (а первым квасным патриотом, как известно, был официально назначен тогдашними продажными - про-водочными писаками-журналистами - Дмитрий Иванович Менделеев, как основатель Общества Любителей Русского Кваса и его последовательный пропагандист, сенатор, и прочая, и прочая... не знаю - для кого как, а для меня - честь, пребывать в одной с ним компании!)


Насчёт "назначения" Дмитрия Ивановича квасным патриотом слышу впервые. Вряд ли бы кто-то стал так называть человека, помимо прочих своих выдающихся достижений, внесшего непосредственный вклад в обороноспособность России - установлением рецептуры бездымного пороха. Так что квасом тут и не пахнет :)... вот вы чем-то аналогичным можете похвастаться ;)? (это я вас так ехидно вопрошаю, поскольку как раз имел честь закончить университет имени чемоданных дел мастера ;)).




> 2) Можно и просвещением заняться. Точнее - прояснением некоторых принципиальных физических деталей и подробностей, которые некоторые местные жуки тактично (для американцев) обходят и замалчивают. Пожалуйста, давайте поподробнее о деталях видимости/невидимости. Давайте сразу проясним - о радарах КАКИХ ДИАПАЗОНОВ ДЛИННН ВОЛН идёт речь? Вот тогда и прояснится многое с "невидимостью" американских четверть-миллиардных игрушек. Дело в том, что действительно, у нас сохранилсь старые радары метрового диапазона длинн волн, как и частично сохранилось их производство - что очень, понятное дело, не нравится американцам - в этом диапазоне очень трудно говорить о "малой заметности" Ф-22, и всех прочих "невидимок". А вот на Западе таких - метровых радаров практически нет, как и не сохранилось их производство - оно требует иной элементной базы. Ихние радары, включая военные - в сантиметровом и дециметровом диапазонах. Вот где тут собака порылась :)! Вот почему, когда и говорят об эквивалентной отражательной площади самолёта-мишени, то надо ещё обязательно называть -  В КАКОМ ДИАПАЗОНЕ длинн электромагнитных волн он имеет таковуе эквивалентную площадь! А то инфракрасное излучение - тоже эти электромагнитные волны только мкм диапазона, как и гамма-кванты - нано-метрового - в них даже супертанкер - полная невидимка :):):)!


Вы уходите от ответа. Перечитайте предыдущий пост и посмотрите: речь о просвещении шла применительно к _практике боевых действий_  с применением "невидимок", а не применительно к  общим словам о диапазонах радаров. 

Кстати говоря, радары, работающие в метровых диапазонах ни в коей мере панацеей против стелсов не являются в силу своих конструктивных особенностей. Как вы себе представляете, к примеру, установку такой дуры на самолёт? А никак. Стало быть, применение их возможно только в наземных РЛС - а они, как показывает практика локальных конфликтов, либо молчат в тряпочку, опасаясь получить какой-нибудь HARM себе в бубен, либо, если не молчат - тут же его получают... Боюсь, что HARMов, ALARMов и их носителей у американцев предостаточно. 

И ещё, вопрос, который был задан и на который вы не удосужились ответить. Мало обнаружить - надо ещё навести ракету. Вот специально для вас цитатка ( http://www.vremya.ru/2006/161/4/160260.html ):

"И 20 лет назад, и сегодня Россия имеет приоритет в изготовлении длинноволновых локаторов -- с длиной волны до 1,5-2 метра, а есть и 4--9 метров. Но возникают проблемы с габаритами антенн станций, поскольку они растут пропорционально длине волны, а также с точностью обнаружения. Локатор метрового диапазона не может управлять зенитной ракетой. Чтобы навести ее на цель, нужен коротковолновый локатор, а там технология «стелс» ощутима."

----------


## Холостяк

Парни!!!
Тута все по-новой началось!!!??? :twisted: 
Я что-то пропустил!!!??? :shock: 

Шапка-ушанка Деда Талаша запросто сбивает "Стелс", а всевидящий глаз через мушку наблюдает за любой "Невидимкой"... :lol:

----------


## juky-puky

> Парни!!!
> Тута все по-новой началось!!!??? :twisted: 
> Я что-то пропустил!!!??? :shock:


Вот Вы шляетесь, Моисей Алиакбарович, непонятно где (наверняка по бабам, как холостяк! :D) - а тут все кинулись вертолёты обсуждать - какой из них лучшее?! И самолёты забросили совершенно наплевательски... 



> Шапка-ушанка Деда Талаша запросто сбивает "Стелс", а всевидящий глаз через мушку наблюдает за любой "Невидимкой"... :lol:


- А Дед Талаш вообще в леса ушёл и носа не кажет...  :(

----------

1. Раз мы этого "невидимку" отлично видим, то мы уже емеем выбор из нескольких разных способов борьбы с ним и не только ракетный:
а) поднимаем засидевшегося на земле Холостяка на его Су-27 или, особенно Миг-31 и он используя превосходные ходовые и ближнебоевые качества наших самолётов спокойно колбасит этот "Стелс" из пушек или БЛИЖНИМИ БОЕГОЛОВКАМИ ТЕПЛОНАВЕДЕНИЯ, вот уж от чего никуда не уйти этому Стелсу, не выключит он свой сверхзвуковой двигатель и ничем его след не уменьшить. Даже экономия дорогих-дальних радарных  боеголовок получается. Ну и так за неделю, другую повыбиваем мы весь этот запас - 100 штук американских стелсов, который они вымучивали 10
лет (без преувеличений - такая "технология"), и на этом, разочарованный Конгресс всю эту лавочку прикрывает! типа, "деньги кончились, искра в баллон ушла". Та же история, что многократно повторялась в мировой истории вооружений - о супер-оружии, вспомним, хоть немецкие Супер-Тигры - долго ли они проездили, хоть немецкие же первые реактивные Супер_мессершммидты - долго ли они пролетали?
Радарные станции наши противоракетами и другими простыми методами достаточно хорошо защищены и никто их особо включать не боится, потому как раз их-то   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  противорадарными ракетами стелсы АТАКОВАТЬ В ПРИНЦИПЕ НЕ МОГУТ - КАК РАЗ НА СТЕЛС НЕВОЗМОЖНО УСТАНОВИТ МЕТРОВЫЙ ПРОТИВО-РАДАР, КОТОРЫЙ ЗАСЁК БЫ НАШ МЕТРОВЫЙ РАДАР, КАК И ВООБЩЕ НА ЛЮБОЙ ДРУГОЙ САМОЛЁТ, КРОМЕ АВАКСА - ПРОБЛЕМАТИЧНО УСТАНОВИТЬ,  А НА ПРОТИВОРАКЕТУ  - ТАКЖЕ НЕВОЗМОЖНО, КАК и НА ЗЕНИТНУЮ РАКЕТУ - НИКАКОЙ HARM ВАМ НЕ ПОМОЖЕТ , Товарищи "Янки",!!!! тут у наших товарищей - уже с логикой проблемы просто  :D  :D 

P.S. А что про Менделеева не знали.... что ж - очень жаль, очень, всё это было, тем не менее, и известно в литературе, как и про его чемоданные успехи, он много чем успел прославиться, а в то смутное время - нападки на него были вполне последовательными, в соответствии с масштабом личности. Он много чего ещё полезного предлагал, в частности, выступая в сенате во разгар русско-японской войны мудро требовал отправлять русский флот не демонстративно через Японию, а тихо и незаметно провести эскадру Северным Морским путём - и никакого разгрома и никакой Цусимы бы не было, однако история уже развернулась в самую трагическую сторону - послали демонстративно самым опасным путём...

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> 1. Раз мы этого "невидимку" отлично видим, то мы уже емеем выбор из нескольких разных способов борьбы с ним и не только ракетный:
> а) поднимаем засидевшегося на земле Холостяка на его Су-27 или, особенно Миг-31 и он используя превосходные ходовые и ближнебоевые качества наших самолётов спокойно колбасит этот "Стелс" из пушек или БЛИЖНИМИ БОЕГОЛОВКАМИ ТЕПЛОНАВЕДЕНИЯ, вот уж от чего никуда не уйти этому Стелсу, не выключит он свой сверхзвуковой двигатель и ничем его след не уменьшить. Даже экономия дорогих-дальних радарных  боеголовок получается.


Какая смачная терминология: ближние боеголовки, дальние радарные боеголовки... чувствуете, товарищи, с матёрым профессионалом имеем дело  :D  :D  :D !

Особенно "ближнебоевые" качества хороши у МиГ-31, говорите? Гы-гы... думаю, что они у него, в плане маневренности, вряд ли лучше, чем у F-117. В ближнем бою он рискует проиграть ЛЮБОМУ истребителю. Остается Б-2, но как вы в него ночью из пушки попадёте-то? Там же тоже целый комплекс мер по снижению IR-сигнатуры...




> Ну и так за неделю, другую повыбиваем мы весь этот запас - 100 штук американских стелсов, который они вымучивали 10
> лет (без преувеличений - такая "технология"), и на этом, разочарованный Конгресс всю эту лавочку прикрывает! типа, "деньги кончились, искра в баллон ушла". Та же история, что многократно повторялась в мировой истории вооружений - о супер-оружии, вспомним, хоть немецкие Супер-Тигры - долго ли они проездили, хоть немецкие же первые реактивные Супер_мессершммидты - долго ли они пролетали?


Дорогой жук, откомментируйте... я не могу по клавишам попасть, мне просмеяться надо...




> Радарные станции наши противоракетами


Да что вы, батенька. Противоракетами защищена только Москва ;). Вообще, про защиту от противорадиолокационных ракет читайте по той же ссылочке, постом выше приведённой.




> и другими простыми методами


Какими?





> *МЕТРОВЫЙ ПРОТИВО-РАДАР*, КОТОРЫЙ ЗАСЁК БЫ НАШ МЕТРОВЫЙ РАДАР, КАК И ВООБЩЕ НА ЛЮБОЙ ДРУГОЙ САМОЛЁТ, КРОМЕ АВАКСА - ПРОБЛЕМАТИЧНО УСТАНОВИТЬ,  А НА ПРОТИВОРАКЕТУ  - ТАКЖЕ НЕВОЗМОЖНО, КАК и НА ЗЕНИТНУЮ РАКЕТУ - НИКАКОЙ HARM ВАМ НЕ ПОМОЖЕТ


Я рыдаю....




> Товарищи "Янки",!!!! тут у наших товарищей - уже с логикой проблемы просто  :D  :D


...зато у Кащенко явно проблем с нехваткой пациентов нет  :D .
Странно, что с вашей логикой мы немцев 4 года мучали - должны были б за месяц управиться, а с Наполеоном - за неделю :))). 




> P.S. А что про Менделеева не знали.... что ж - очень жаль, очень, всё это было, тем не менее, и известно в литературе, как и про его чемоданные успехи, он много чем успел прославиться, а в то смутное время - нападки на него были вполне последовательными, в соответствии с масштабом личности. Он много чего ещё полезного предлагал, в частности, выступая в сенате во разгар русско-японской войны мудро требовал отправлять русский флот не демонстративно через Японию,


Его никто и не отправлял "через Японию", его отправляли через Индию  :D . И требовал тогда самых разных иных решений не только Менделеев, но и куда более близкие к флоту люди.




> а тихо и незаметно провести эскадру Северным Морским путём -


А о ледокольном обеспечении такой проводки вы, батенька, не задумывались? Задумайтесь, не помешает. 




> и никакого разгрома и никакой Цусимы бы не было,


Один хрен - был бы, потому как разгром при Цусиме никакого отношения к тому, каким путём до неё добралась эскадра, не имел. Учите историю.




> однако история уже развернулась в самую трагическую сторону - послали демонстративно самым опасным путём...


Самым длинным, но куда более безопасным, нежели через Ледовитый. 
В общем, сэр, если человек чайник, то он чайник во всём - начиная от радиолокации и заканчивая историю. Спорить с вами - только животик надрывать... пущай вам Жуки ликбез устроит, если ему не лень.

----------


## juky-puky

> 2) Можно и просвещением заняться. Точнее - прояснением некоторых принципиальных физических деталей и подробностей, которые некоторые местные жуки тактично (для американцев) обходят и замалчивают. Пожалуйста, давайте поподробнее о деталях видимости/невидимости. Давайте сразу проясним - о радарах КАКИХ ДИАПАЗОНОВ ДЛИННН ВОЛН идёт речь? Вот тогда и прояснится многое с "невидимостью" американских четверть-миллиардных игрушек. Дело в том, что действительно, у нас сохранилсь старые радары метрового диапазона длинн волн, как и частично сохранилось их производство - что очень, понятное дело, не нравится американцам - в этом диапазоне очень трудно говорить о "малой заметности" Ф-22, и всех прочих "невидимок".


- Самые ширпотребские советские РЛС метрового диапазона - П-12 и П-18. 
http://pvo.guns.ru/rtv/nitel/p12.htm
http://pvo.guns.ru/rtv/nitel/p18.htm
Работают они в диапазоне 1.7-2 метра.  Кто сказал, что "стелсы там все как на ладони" - трепло, самое обыкновенное. По той причине, что ЭПР стелсов больше в этом диапазоне всего лишь в 3-4 раза, но ниак не на порядки. Но дело в том, сами эти станции очень маломощные. И увеличение ЭПР малозаметных самолётов в их рабочих диапазонах с лихвой съедается их низкой мощностью, по сравнению с новыми, гораздо более мощными  РЛС, работающих на более коротких волнах.  
Есть сравнительно мощные РЛС метрового диапазона, но их немного: 
http://pvo.guns.ru/rtv/nitel/55j6.htm
http://pvo.guns.ru/rtv/nitel/1l13.htm 



> А вот на Западе таких - метровых радаров практически нет, как и не сохранилось их производство - оно требует иной элементной базы.  Ихние радары, включая военные - в сантиметровом и дециметровом диапазонах. Вот где тут собака порылась :)!


- Это просто враньё: у американцев полно РЛС такого же диапазона - на кораблях.  Поэтому, естественно, все малозаметные самолёты там проходили обкатку на РЛС с самыми различными длинами волн. 



> Вот почему, когда и говорят об эквивалентной отражательной площади самолёта-мишени, то надо ещё обязательно называть -  В КАКОМ ДИАПАЗОНЕ длинн электромагнитных волн он имеет таковуе эквивалентную площадь!


- Вот, до диапазона 3 метров я сказал, как меняется ЭПР. А Вы расскажите поподробнее, как же меняется ЭПР далее, с дальнейшим ростом длин волн РЛС и где стоят такие замечательные РЛС?  :twisted: 



> А то инфракрасное излучение - тоже эти электромагнитные волны только мкм диапазона...


- Верно. И в ИК-диапазоне F-117, например, имеет в 50 раз меньшую сигнатуру, нежели обычный истребитель с двигателями той же мощности.  :)

----------

Верно, поэтому его надо, обнаружив с земли метровыми радарами, бить в задницу "короткими" ракетами с инфракрасными головками - там-то - с жопы - у него ОГО-ГО КАКОЕ инфракрасное "ЭПР", чем и воспользовались сербы со своим какого ещё дремучего года ЗРК... :D  :D  :D 
Всё правильно - товарищи!

----------


## juky-puky

> 1. Раз мы этого "невидимку" отлично видим, то мы уже емеем выбор из нескольких разных способов борьбы с ним и не только ракетный:
> а) поднимаем засидевшегося на земле Холостяка на его Су-27 или, особенно Миг-31 и он используя превосходные ходовые и ближнебоевые качества наших самолётов спокойно колбасит этот "Стелс" из пушек или БЛИЖНИМИ БОЕГОЛОВКАМИ ТЕПЛОНАВЕДЕНИЯ, вот уж от чего никуда не уйти этому Стелсу, не выключит он свой сверхзвуковой двигатель и ничем его след не уменьшить. Даже экономия дорогих-дальних радарных  боеголовок получается. Ну и так за неделю, другую повыбиваем мы весь этот запас - 100 штук американских стелсов, который они вымучивали 10
> лет (без преувеличений - такая "технология"), и на этом, разочарованный Конгресс всю эту лавочку прикрывает! типа, "деньги кончились, искра в баллон ушла". Та же история, что многократно повторялась в мировой истории вооружений - о супер-оружии, вспомним, хоть немецкие Супер-Тигры - долго ли они проездили, хоть немецкие же первые реактивные Супер_мессершммидты - долго ли они пролетали?
> Радарные станции наши противоракетами и другими простыми методами достаточно хорошо защищены и никто их особо включать не боится, потому как раз их-то   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  противорадарными ракетами стелсы АТАКОВАТЬ В ПРИНЦИПЕ НЕ МОГУТ - КАК РАЗ НА СТЕЛС НЕВОЗМОЖНО УСТАНОВИТ МЕТРОВЫЙ ПРОТИВО-РАДАР, КОТОРЫЙ ЗАСЁК БЫ НАШ МЕТРОВЫЙ РАДАР, КАК И ВООБЩЕ НА ЛЮБОЙ ДРУГОЙ САМОЛЁТ, КРОМЕ АВАКСА - ПРОБЛЕМАТИЧНО УСТАНОВИТЬ,  А НА ПРОТИВОРАКЕТУ  - ТАКЖЕ НЕВОЗМОЖНО, КАК и НА ЗЕНИТНУЮ РАКЕТУ - НИКАКОЙ HARM ВАМ НЕ ПОМОЖЕТ , Товарищи "Янки",!!!! тут у наших товарищей - уже с логикой проблемы просто  :D  :D


- *Тут такая матёрая фуфлогония попёрла, что уже и не интересно...*  :roll: Не развлекает... :(

----------

А тут начинаются маленькие "жучьи" пропагандистские хитрости - ведения дискуссии - не имея чего возразить по существу, приводя для отвлекаловки кучу как бы и  не противоречащих цифр, он сейчас - ВОТ УВИДИТЕ- будет ещё непрерывно страницы 3 вперёд своими пустыми постами забивать - чтоб народ и не прочитал, что ему до этого написали и что выяснилось в реальности...

----------


## juky-puky

> А тут начинаются маленькие "жучьи" пропагандистские хитрости - ведения дискуссии - не имея чего возразить по существу, приводя для отвлекаловки кучу как бы и  не противоречащих цифр, он сейчас - ВОТ УВИДИТЕ- будет ещё непрерывно страницы 3 вперёд своими пустыми постами забивать - чтоб народ и не прочитал, что ему до этого написали и что выяснилось в реальности...


- Я вообще молчу как рыба об лёд - Ваше слово для конкретного доклада, товарищ фуфлогон! (Если Вы - тот же гость :twisted:)

----------


## Гость

:D  :D  :D  :D 

Развлекаетесь ))))))))))

Хы.

----------


## juky-puky

> :D  :D  :D  :D 
> 
> Развлекаетесь ))))))))))
> 
> Хы.


- Ага.  У каждого - своё хобби...   :Wink:

----------


## Жора

Здравствуй, брат Фёдор Моисеич!
Давненько же Вас не было видно на ентоем разделе форума. Может, разбавим совместными усилиями бредни штатного клоуна, который даже аргументы новые выдумывать выдохся?  :Wink:  
2 Гость: 
По-моему, всё-таки стоит зарегиться. Тем более, что Ваших постов тут уже вполне достаточно. А то обидно будет - какой-нибудь нехороший человек выступит "гостем", напишет чушь какую-нибудь, а уважаемые люди думать на Вас будут (страшно подумать!!!! :shock: )
2 Волчина (это я любя): читайте учебники. ЭПР действительно зависит от длины волны. И хвалёная "невидимость" - по большей части рекламный ход. 


С уважением, Жорик Пекинский. В натуре.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> 2 Волчина (это я любя): читайте учебники. ЭПР действительно зависит от длины волны.


Ррррррр  :twisted: ! Разве я где-либо утверждал обратное?!

----------


## Kasatka

Народ, перестаньте базарить!

----------

> Здравствуй, брат Фёдор Моисеич!
> 2 Гость: 
> По-моему, всё-таки стоит зарегиться. Тем более, что Ваших постов тут уже вполне достаточно. А то обидно будет - какой-нибудь нехороший человек выступит "гостем", напишет чушь какую-нибудь, а уважаемые люди думать на Вас будут (страшно подумать!!!! :shock: )
> 2 Волчина (это я любя): читайте учебники. ЭПР действительно зависит от длины волны. И хвалёная "невидимость" - по большей части рекламный ход. 
> С уважением, Жорик Пекинский. В натуре.



Жора, одному из 2х выше писавших гостей - мне не в лом - sergm. ТОЛЬКО! Меня не желает принимать здешняя администрация - мой вход по-прежнему не работает - только что проверил. А так - очень рад вас cлышать. Мой email=svmizin@mail.ru? мои посты выше были - про зависимость ЭПР от длины волны излучения и что американского "невидимку" - самого-слепого в метровых волнах, обнаружив метровым радаром надо смело лупить в задницу короткими инфракрасными ракетами по его гипер-реактивному двигателю, как и поступили сербы. 
А также буду рад вас видеть на НАШЕМ форуме aviaport.ru, который сейчас правда несколько затих после бурных дискуссий, наверное народ делом занимается - огурцы солит и грибы маринует :):):), а и правда :roll: , мне вот правда, кроме основной работы сейчас ещё приходится раз неделю дежурить в Центре Космической Связи http://www.ntsomz.ru/,...-ё-у-о- зевая - тоска зёлёная, скорей бы закончилось...

----------


## Холостяк

Спор, конечно же тут уже совсем крутой стал. Мнение я свое высказал по темке. Но вот сейчас сделал нарезку из теле передач. Просто для информации посетителей темы. Первый фильм это с канала «Звезда» МО РФ о ГЛИЦ. Правда мне не получилось записать всю передачу, но то что есть выкладываю. Там часть интервью Начальника ГЛИЦ летчика-испытателя Бариева, конкретный комент Разбаша реального журналиста (который делал передачи исключительно из-за любви к авиации, а не по «заказу») и часть интервью летчика-испытателя Маликова. Про Ф-22 там не полностью, успел записать только часть комментария Бариева по ИВТ двигателей и дозаправке… Информация касаемо по Ф-15 выдана конкретная. Как знаем, Ф-15 сейчас пока основная машина в ЮС Аир Форс. Передача была в начале года, но запись, кажется прошлогодняя. Конечно, категорически эта нарезка ничего не дает, но некоторые вопросы закрывает. Надо бы собеседникам полностью посмотреть. Получилось чисто для информации. 

http://aviavidarhiv.narod.ru/glicz.mp4


Потом нарезка о ПЗРК Стрела-2 (Джигит), там в конце комментатор конкретно высказался относительно некоторой возможности поражения этим комплексом самолетов «Стелс». Конечно тут затронут только параметр - низколетящих целей. Однако «неуязвимость» того же низколетящего Ф-22 тут уж явно преувеличена и «невидимость», тепловые ловушки, изменение вектора тяги двигателей в одной плоскости ему уж точно не поможет. Воткнется в землю одномоментно.

http://aviavidarhiv.narod.ru/Strela.mp4

Извиняйте за качество, но там только по пять тонн можно файлы…Пришлось сжать. Просмотр с помощью QuickTime.
Должно работать…Сейчас проверил еще разок….


*ТАК, ВСЕ ССЫЛКИ НЕ РАБОТАЮТ... Неделю продержались... Кто не успел, тот опоздал...

Админ с НАРОДА прислал инфу, что нельзя хранить у них отдельные файлы ...*

----------


## СЛАВЯНЫЧ

КАК ЗАРЕГИСТРИРОВАТЬСЯ :

----------


## juky-puky

> КАК ЗАРЕГИСТРИРОВАТЬСЯ :


Попробовать ник изобразить латиницей, например?  :) 
Хоть и непатриотично...  :twisted:

----------


## %u0421%u041B%u0410%u0412%

зззззз

----------


## СЛАВЯНЫЧ

Привет форуму жуку огромрое спасибо -ура интернет работает        К сожалению после развала СССР мы потеряли 10-15 лет все проекты со времен СССР ничего нового

----------


## Candid

> И еще:
> Лучшее средство борьбы с самолетами противника и крылатыми ракетами, получше чем С300 и любое средство ПВО. Это электромагнитный импульс от малюсенького ядерного взрывчика в воздухе, на высоте так км 10 -  выводит из строя любые процессоры и любую электронику в радиусе 300 - 500 км. (Радиус можно увеличить или уменьшить.) И самолеты и крылатые ракеты просто начинают сыпаться с неба как никчемные болванки… Так что наши пока курят, а ворОги на подлете к границе Отечества. Бах! А уж после можно – «От винта»! В конечном счете, спор будет не на Ф-22 и Су-30, а как правильно сказано классиком, - на каменных топориках!


Ламповым приборам в подавляющем большинстве случаев пох. Но.. насчет процессоров.. Плюс к тому, ядерные технологии если уж трогаете, то не забывайте про наших физиков тоже. не на печи лежат

----------

